# CoronaVirus in US - Updates & Discussion



## JackTheRipper

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

USA now has almost 1/4 of the world total confirmed cases and 10% of death of the total. Not looking good for USA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PurpleButcher

Thanks mainly to such covidiots & TRUMP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

PurpleButcher said:


> Thanks mainly to such covidiots & TRUMP



there are members of tablighi jamaat according to Pakistani left and indian right.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

So, When COVID-19 hit Iran a while back, Some Americans used it as an opportunity to put their a-holeness on display. This @IronHeart "clash of civilizations" racist a-hole who thinks they are the peak of human civilization while we are a bunch of sand niggers that need to be taken care of:






And this @TruthSeeker guy who thinks he is the source of enlightenment while we are dwelling in the darkness:






So now, For the educational benefit of PDF readers, I have a question. Given the shortage of toilet paper in the US, Were you two able to wipe your a$$es last time you took a sh!t?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: "245066" total cases along with "6075" death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"247142"* total cases along with *"6155" *death toll and still counting. 
The pace of the increasing numbers are getting really scary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohd497

Cthulhu said:


> So, When COVID-19 hit Iran a while back, Some Americans used it as an opportunity to put their a-holeness on display. This @IronHeart "clash of civilizations" racist a-hole who thinks they are the peak of human civilization while we are a bunch of sand niggers that need to be taken care of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this @TruthSeeker guy who thinks he is the source of enlightenment while we are dwelling in the darkness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now, For the educational benefit of PDF readers, I have a question. Given the shortage of toilet paper in the US, Were you two able to wipe your a$$es last time you took a sh!t?


Really man. I don't know what these Americans think of themselves. Take out petro dollars and I can definitely say these people are not better then dogs.

DO NOTE that there are still good people in USA fighting against these good for nothing aholes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

OMG, more than "10668" new cases in a less than an hour, wtf??
Updates:"258,100" along with "6594" death toll and counting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

The situation is burning hot in the US when you look at the number of infected cases, way hotter than anywhere else. The US is now completely naked as the crisis reveals how incompetent it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"277,999" *total cases,along with *"7,392"* death toll
*"20,000"* new cases in less than a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"290,920"* total cases along with *"7,844" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: "300,432" total cases along with "8,151" death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> Newest updates: "300,432" total cases along with "8,151" death toll
> View attachment 620792


Link?


----------



## grey boy 2

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Link?


here you go pal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*LIVE UPDATES: US records the world's highest single-day coronavirus death toll, researchers offer free phone-tracing tech to tell if you've been exposed*

Jacob Shamsian, Sinéad Baker and Lauren Frias 
Apr 4, 2020, 8:51 AM
 
_




Bill Clark/Contributor/Getty Images

We'll keep this page updated with the biggest coronavirus headlines of the day. Check back for updates. 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

309.728 infected and almost 8500 deaths. The number of infected is way higher than Asia and Europe is because it started in the US around summer 2019. Only after China discovered strange type of virus did the Chinese spread the word of a new dangerous disease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

While those wannabe "White Americans" busying make up, bring up all kind of trash against others while
the real Americans are in deep trouble, shame on the despicable gang here
Updates:*"311,632"* total cases along with *"8,498" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"312,253"* total cases along with *"8,515"* death toll and counting
My buddy from Houston Chronicle predict *"400,000" *total cases in a week, he was right with his last prediction, hopefully he's wrong this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> here you go pal


Is this even true? Pakistan and Indian reports are huge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"321,337"* total cases along with *"9128" *death toll 







Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is this even true? Pakistan and Indian reports are huge


i believe so bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Worrisome indeed, US has recorded the most per day death toll on saturday. 
Newest updates: *"337,915"* total cases along with *"9,662"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

At least millions are already infected and hundreds of thousands dead, that's the real number for america.


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates:*"340,371"* along with *"9,725" *death toll





Wow, im having difficulty keeping up with the new data, looks like NEW record in daily death toll once again since saturday
Newest updates: *"349,926"* total cases along with *"10,349"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

New cases increase in a rapid pace continued, death toll ain't showing any sign of slowing down as well
Newest Updates: *"356,414" *along with *"10,490" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

It looks like we’re finally seeing a flattening of the curve in NY, which is great news. An updated national models are showing that this won’t be nearly as bad as initially expected. 

Its still early, and we’ll have to see how the numbers look in the coming days. But this is good news.


----------



## 52051

F-22Raptor said:


> It looks like we’re finally seeing a flattening of the curve in NY, which is great news. An updated national models are showing that this won’t be nearly as bad as initially expected.
> 
> Its still early, and we’ll have to see how the numbers look in the coming days. But this is good news.



You are not, check the test number.

The slower growth in positive number is due to the number of tests conducted on Sunday has been reduced.

So basically no test no case, I am not sure its because the US government don't work on Sunday or the US government now prefer to return to no test no case policy, either way its a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/05/us/coronavirus-deaths-undercount.html*
Yeah, its slowing down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

52051 said:


> You are not, check the test number.
> 
> The slower growth in positive number is due to the number of tests conducted on Sunday has been reduced.
> 
> So basically no test no case, I am not sure its because the US government don't work on Sunday or the US government now prefer to return to no test no case policy, either way its a joke.




The flattening of the curve in NY is directly from Gov Cuomo. And all the updated national models have much better projections than last week.

And the stock market is up 1,600 points today based on this sentiment. We’ll just have to see how the coming week goes.


----------



## AsianLion

Finally, a welcome news from America, its slowing down. But some other states and cities its just starting to spread.


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"362,293" *total cases along with *"10,714" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

OMG, whats going on in US here? judging by this insane pace of new cases and death toll, prediction by my buddy from Houston Chronicle will got all wrong, *"400,000" total cases *within a week? looks like it will there in a few days 
Anyway, Newest updates: *"366869"* total cases along with *"10,758" *and counting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247309173811019777

It's still a little early, and we'll have to see the trend lines over the next week, but signs emerged today that the US won't come anywhere near 100,000 deaths.


----------



## grey boy 2

Worrisome figures continue that only focusing with the hard hitting states, wait till all others falling in line.....
Anyway Newest updates: *"370,379"* total cases along with *"11,042" *death toll and counting


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> View attachment 621507


"7000" new cases more in less than an hour let alone the new death toll, scary indeed


----------



## F-22Raptor

Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said on Tuesday that 731 more people had died in New York State, the largest single-day increase in deaths since the crisis began. The grim tally followed two days in which new deaths dropped below 600.

The governor emphasized that death was a lagging indicator in the fight against the virus, and pointed to a falling rate of hospitalizations and said that the state was still projecting that the spread of the virus was plateauing.
The number of virus patients in intensive care units grew in the last 24 hours by less than 100, the smallest increase since March 21, the governor said.

NY has arrived at its peak and flattening out now.


----------



## grey boy 2

Doesn't looks too good at all
Newest updates: *"384,244"* total cases along with *"12,139" *death toll


----------



## grey boy 2

Although some "Wannabe White Americans" here still insisting their evil intention to mislead the people like" its going to be alright" fortunately the rapid increasing pace in both total cases and death toll paint a way different story otherwise lol *"LIES BUSTED"*
Newest updates: *"388,521"* total cases along with *"12,400" *death toll and counting


----------



## grey boy 2

Now my buddy from Houston Chronicle will definitely failed his prediction that "400,000" total cases within a week
Its safe to say it will there within 2 days 
Anyway newest updates:* "390,414"* total cases along with *"12,474" *death toll





*Coronavirus live updates: New York death toll has largest single-day jump, Cuomo says*
*New York's total number of coronavirus fatalities has reached 5,489.*




https://abcnews.go.com/Health/coron...ina-reports-deaths-1st-time/story?id=70014891

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

grey boy 2 said:


> Although some "Wannabe White Americans" here still insisting their evil intention to mislead the people like" its going to be alright" fortunately the rapid increasing pace in both total cases and death toll paint a way different story otherwise lol *"LIES BUSTED"*
> Newest updates: *"388,521"* total cases along with *"12,400" *death toll and counting
> View attachment 621597




NY is peaking and flattening the curve and the US as a whole is within a week of peaking and flattening. The US is close to the top and then it will be downhill from there.


----------



## khansaheeb

Stark statistics from Chicago health officials have underscored the heavy toll of coronavirus on black Americans.

Black Chicagoans account for half of all coronavirus cases in the city and more than 70% of deaths, despite making up 30% of the population.

Other cities with large black populations, including Detroit, Milwaukee, New Orleans and New York, have become coronavirus hotspots.

The US has recorded nearly 370,000 virus cases and almost 11,000 deaths.


Live: China reports no new virus deaths for first time
Globally there have been nearly 75,000 deaths and more than 1.3m cases total

*What do Chicago's statistics show?*
As of 5 April, 1,824 out of Chicago's 4,680 confirmed Covid-19 cases were black residents, said city officials on Monday.

That compared with 847 white, 478 Hispanic and 126 Asian Chicagoans.

Chicago has seen a total of 98 deaths as of Sunday, with 72% of them black residents.


Are social disorder fears behind US gun sales spike?
Virus fears linked to US couple's murder-suicide 
Killed by a virus he thought had been overhyped
The disparity is reflected across the state, where black people account for 41% of Covid-19 deaths, despite making up 14% of the population of Illinois.

Chicago public health commissioner Dr Allison Arwady told reporters that black city residents already lived on average about 8.8 years less than their white counterparts.

Mayor Lori Lightfoot said the coronavirus was "devastating black Chicago".

She said city inspectors would be sent into shops to ensure everyone was adhering to social distancing guidelines.

Mayor Lightfoot also raised the possibility of curfews in areas where people gathered outside liquor stores, reports the Chicago Sun-Times.

*What's the picture nationally?*
Though the coronavirus has been called the "great equalizer", data suggests that vulnerability to the infection may vary by neighbourhood.

In Michigan, African Americans make up 14% of the population, but they account for 33% of the coronavirus cases and 41% of deaths, figures from the state health department showed on Monday.

White residents account for about 23% of recorded cases in Michigan and 28% of deaths, according to the data.

Detroit, Michigan, is about 80% black, and the city together with its surrounding suburbs accounts for around 80% of confirmed coronavirus cases.

A similar disparity has emerged in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, one of the most segregated cities in the US.

African Americans made up almost half of Milwaukee County's nearly 1,000 cases as of last Friday and 81% of its 27 deaths, despite black people accounting for 26% of the population there, according to a study by ProPublica.

Some 40% of Louisiana's coronavirus deaths have occurred in the New Orleans area, where the majority of residents are black.

Health officials have previously said the Big Easy's residents suffer from rates of obesity, diabetes and hypertension that are higher than the national average, making them more vulnerable to Covid-19.

*What's behind the disparity in Chicago?*
Mayor Lightfoot said diabetes, heart disease and respiratory illness were "really prevalent" in black communities.

Dr Arwady told reporters that even if everyone in the city did have access to a doctor, "we would still see significant health disparities because of food deserts and lack of walkable streets".

Dr Cameron Webb, an African-American physician who is running for Congress in the US state of Virginia, told BBC News that US racial and economic disparities were being amplified by the pandemic.

"It really exposes our society's fault lines," he said.

Alderman Jason Ervin, who chairs Chicago council's black caucus, told the Chicago Tribune that "rates of non-compliance in some parts of the city with the stay-at-home orders" might also be contributing to the statistics.


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: rapid pace continue, im having a hard time keeping up with it 
*"393,782"* total cases along with *"12692"* death toll and counting


----------



## Al-zakir

https://www.worldometers.info/coron...791T2a-87c-Ys1X7lSIaAzlJZURV8OIIEWy57d96s8BA8


----------



## F-22Raptor

3 days in a row now under the peak number of new cases. And daily deaths lag behind those new cases. I wonder if we’re seeing the peak in the US a week early? We’ll have to see how the rest of the week goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like it will be hitting the "400,000" total cases milestone in a matter of hours instead of days, yes, "all is well" according to our wannabe "White Americans" just wait till all those pretty much little to no test states real time data kicking in....
Newest updates: *"398,564" *total cases along with *"12,897"* death toll






Oh no, its "400,000" total cases NOW, it doesn't take an hour let alone day or week to hit this target, guess me and my buddy from the HC failed badly with our predictions 
Newest updates: *" 400323"* total cases along with *"12,899"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Maybe, the lack of mask in America is because they lack of textile industry back home. So when the stock is empty, they have imported it from another country.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

George W. Bush Urged Us to Prepare for Future Pandemics in 2005




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## F-22Raptor

National model has been updated again. 

Overall deaths continues to decline significantly. This is great news! Keep flattening that curve!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

Brainsucker said:


> Maybe, the lack of mask in America is because they lack of textile industry back home. So when the stock is empty, they have imported it from another country.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/06/us-blocks-face-masks-canada-n95-protection-equipment
7 Apr 2020
Roman said in a written statement. “These imports will supplement the 
*35 million N95 respirators we currently produce per month* in the United States.”

Should be enough if used sparingly, except they let the COVID-19 run amok.
OR COVID-19 is already spreading around for some time, before outbreak in Wuhan.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

USA Deaths have crossed 13000


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Its better to eat less than get sick... everyone can stay home for 3 weeks atleast but countries who dont shut down everything will face more deaths..
I feel so sad people who are getting sick cant be with their love ones and those who are deying and cant meet anyone.
Lock down is the safest wayto go.. if countries wanna save lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Lock down is the safest wayto go.


for richer countries

American Death Toll has crossed 14000


----------



## grey boy 2

Only *"25,000" *new cases increased since yesterday and the death toll of *"1,400"* has been showing sign of leveling down as well, so no worry, all is well? @Wannabe White Americans 
Newest updates:* "425,904" *along with *"14463"* death toll


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> for richer countries
> 
> American Death Toll has crossed 14000


Theu


grey boy 2 said:


> Only *"25,000" *new cases increased since yesterday and the death toll of *"1,400"* has been showing sign of leveling down as well, so no worry, all is well? @Wannabe White Americans
> Newest updates:* "425,904" *along with *"14463"* death toll
> View attachment 621903


----------



## grey boy 2

While "Wannabe White Americans" busying selling its "if this if that hypersonic white dream" here, Real American public are struggling in a matter of life and death situation, shame on those pathetic wannabes
Newest updates: *"432,217"* total cases along with *"14,720"* death toll


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

A lot of the infections and deaths are due to common flu rather than any other strain considering how similar the symptoms are. So of course it'll go up.


----------



## riscol

death rate continue to climb up steeply


----------



## F-22Raptor

New cases continue to flatten and drop. New deaths dropped slightly from yesterday. Yesterday might have been the highest peak in new deaths we’ll see.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

F-22Raptor said:


> New cases continue to flatten and drop. New deaths dropped slightly from yesterday. Yesterday might have been the highest peak in new deaths we’ll see.



Meh. It's just a flu. It'll never disappear from the population completely. Once it takes hold, it's there forever. The sooner they lift this dumb curfew the sooner life can be back to normal. Let the weak die. The survivors will be immune. Just like what happened after the Black Death, the 1918 flu.


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"435,358"* total cases along with *"14,842" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Austin Powers said:


> Meh. It's just a flu. It'll never disappear from the population completely. Once it takes hold, it's there forever. The sooner they lift this dumb curfew the sooner life can be back to normal. Let the weak die. The survivors will be immune. Just like what happened after the Black Death, the 1918 flu.


why weak sud die on the first hand no one sud die we sud protect each other by keeping ourselves in houses.. if its your son brother father who have weak ammune would you say that to them that die cuz you are weak.. huf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Sheikh Rauf said:


> why weak sud die on the first hand no one sud die we sud protect each other by keeping ourselves in houses.. if its your son brother father who have weak ammune would you say that to them that die cuz you are weak.. huf



Well, they are different from us. Our culture tell us to respect our elders. We have love to our parents, and we feel indebted to them, because they give birth and raised us. But their culture is different. Children don't care about their parents, and think that they're just a burden. That's why having children in their country is pointless. Because children are no longer an investment for their old years. Rather than giving their money and time to raise Children, it is better for them to invest their money for their old age.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Brainsucker said:


> Well, they are different from us. Our culture tell us to respect our elders. We have love to our parents, and we feel indebted to them, because they give birth and raised us. But their culture is different. Children don't care about their parents, and think that they're just a burden. That's why having children in their country is pointless. Because children are no longer an investment for their old years. Rather than giving their money and time to raise Children, it is better for them to invest their money for their old age.


yes its a culture obviously or their elders dont treat them well or dont teach them the value of elders. 
but they are changing too after that corona will make sure to respect humanity.. cuz when people like him get sick then they understand the value.


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"436,969"* total cases along with *"15,708"* death toll, looks like *"500,000"* will in reach sooner than we thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

While those pathetic paid "Wannabe White Americans" here intentionally misleading others with their things are getting better BS, over *"13,000"* new cases and hundred more deaths reported all within an one hour time span
Newest updates:* "449,555"* total cases along with *"15,826"* death toll


----------



## F-22Raptor

grey boy 2 said:


> While those pathetic paid "Wannabe White Americans" here intentionally misleading others with their things are getting better BS, over *"13,000"* new cases and hundred more deaths reported all within an one hour time span
> Newest updates:* "449,555"* total cases along with *"15,826"* death toll
> View attachment 622182




Things are absolutely getting better. New cases are flat now and not growing exponentially anymore. New deaths are near the peak now.

Why do you think stocks are improving this week? Because the sentiment is things are improving. This must be difficult for you. Your crocodile tears are shameful.


----------



## AsianLion

*80% of NYC's coronavirus patients who are put on ventilators ultimately die, and some doctors are trying to stop using them*

*



*
_A patient with COVID-19, the illness caused by the coronavirus, wears a snorkeling mask converted into a ventilator in Paris on April 1. REUTERS/Benoit Tessier/File Photo
_

Some doctors are trying to reduce their reliance on ventilators for coronavirus patients because of reports of abnormally high death rates for patients using the machines, The Associated Press reported on Wednesday.
New York City officials have said at least 80% of coronavirus patients who were on ventilators in the city died, the AP reported. Unusually high death rates have also been recorded elsewhere in the US and the world.
Ventilators are typically used only for the worst-affected patients, and there are no drugs approved to treat COVID-19, so this could help explain the higher death rate.
But doctors have also said ventilators can damage the lungs — and while the machines may be an effective way to treat other respiratory illnesses, some are looking for alternative treatments.
Because there is a global ventilator shortage, doctors and healthcare systems have called for more to be made or bought quickly to treat the worst-affected patients.
Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
Some doctors are trying to use ventilators less frequently as some areas have reported high death rates among coronavirus patients who were on them, The Associated Press reported on Wednesday.

Ventilators, machines used to bring oxygen into a person's lungs, are typically used only for the patients worst affected by respiratory diseases.

Experts have said that some 40% to 50% of patients with severe respiratory issues die while on ventilators, the AP reported.

New York City officials have said at least 80% of coronavirus patients who were put on ventilators there ultimately died, the AP reported. New York state has the most confirmed coronavirus cases and deaths in the US.

There have also been reports of unusually high death rates among patients on ventilators elsewhere in the US and in China and the UK, the AP said.





Workers make ventilators at a plant in Barcelona, Spain, on Tuesday.
Europa Press News/Europa Press via Getty Images
Putting a person on a ventilator is an extreme step saved for the worst-affected patients, who typically already have the highest chance of dying from respiratory failure.

The higher death rates could be a result of this, as well as the fact that there are so far no drugs approved to fight the coronavirus.

*Ventilators could be further harming coronavirus patients, some doctors say*
Some doctors are also concerned that ventilators could be further harming certain coronavirus patients, as the treatment is hard on the lungs, the AP reported.

Dr. Tiffany Osborn, a critical-care specialist at the Washington University School of Medicine, told NPR on April 1 that ventilators could actually damage a patient's lungs.

"The ventilator itself can do damage to the lung tissue based on how much pressure is required to help oxygen get processed by the lungs," she said.

Dr. Negin Hajizadeh, a pulmonary critical-care doctor at New York's Hofstra/Northwell School of Medicine, also told NPR that while ventilators worked well for people with diseases like pneumonia, they don't necessarily also work for coronavirus patients.

She said that most coronavirus patients in her hospital system who were put on a ventilator had not recovered.

She added that the coronavirus does a lot more damage to the lungs than illnesses like the flu, as "there is fluid and other toxic chemical cytokines, we call them, raging throughout the lung tissue."





Medical workers wearing personal protective equipment wheel bodies to a refrigerated trailer serving as a makeshift morgue at Wyckoff Heights Medical Center in New York City on Monday.
John Minchillo/AP
"We know that mechanical ventilation is not benign," Dr. Eddy Fan, an expert on respiratory treatment at Toronto General Hospital, told the AP.

"One of the most important findings in the last few decades is that medical ventilation can worsen lung injury — so we have to be careful how we use it."

*Doctors are trying to find other solutions and reduce their reliance on ventilators*
The lack of treatment options for coronavirus patients has caused much of the world to turn to ventilators for the worst-affected patients.

But the high death rates reported among patients on ventilators have prompted some doctors to seek alternatives and reduce their reliance on ventilators, the AP reported.

Dr. Joseph Habboushe, an emergency-medicine doctor in Manhattan, told the AP that until a few weeks ago, it was routine in the city to place particularly ill coronavirus patients on ventilators. Now doctors are increasingly trying other treatments.

"If we're able to make them better without intubating them," Habboushe said, "they are more likely to have a better outcome — we think."





A GE worker in Massachusetts takes part in protest on Tuesday demanding that the company use the workforce to produce ventilators and calling for more safety measures.
REUTERS/Brian Snyder
According to the AP, doctors are putting patients in different positions to try to get oxygen into different parts of their lungs, giving patients oxygen through nose tubes, and adding nitric oxide to oxygen treatments to try to increase blood flow.

Dr. Howard Zucker, the New York state health commissioner, said on Wednesday that officials were examining other treatments to use before ventilation but that it was "all experimental," the AP reported.

*The global ventilator shortage*
The global shortage of ventilators has become one of the big stories of the pandemic, as doctors around the world desperately try to treat patients.

Private companies in the UK have shifted to producing them because of a shortage in the health service, but they aren't likely to make enough before the outbreak peaks in the country, The Guardian reported on Friday.

In Italy, doctors have had to decide which patients are more likely to survive and therefore who they will put on a ventilator; they have turned patients away because of the shortage.

In Spain, the police have asked people to donate snorkels so that their parts could be used to build makeshift ventilators.





The police in Madrid on Monday asked people to donate full-face snorkel masks that could be used as makeshift ventilators for COVID-19 patients.

Madrid Police/Twitter
In the US, New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo has decried a ventilator shortage in the state, while other states have said they've had to battle the federal government for new ones and enlisted private companies to fix broken ventilators received from the federal stockpile

https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-ventilators-some-doctors-try-reduce-use-new-york-death-rate-2020-4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Death Toll passes 16000. US has overtaken Spain and is set to overtake Italy in 3 to 4 days


----------



## F-22Raptor

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Death Toll passes 16000. US has overtaken Spain and is set to overtake Italy in 3 to 4 days




Per capita the US is well behind them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

F-22Raptor said:


> Things are absolutely getting better. New cases are flat now and not growing exponentially anymore. New deaths are near the peak now.
> 
> Why do you think stocks are improving this week? Because the sentiment is things are improving. This must be difficult for you. Your crocodile tears are shameful.



Who are you trying to fool? why no mentioning to those low tested if not no tested states and counties? 













https://www.politico.com/interactives/2020/coronavirus-testing-by-state-chart-of-new-cases/


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Austin Powers said:


> Black Death, the 1918 flu.


Is it still there?


----------



## F-22Raptor

New York hospitalizations way down


----------



## grey boy 2

We learn something NEW on a daily basis, however i have just learnt an extraordinary one from a "Wannabe White American" that "United States of America" consisted of only ONE state and that is "NEW YORK"
Anyway, i ain't going to press further since ITS running of answer to counter the FACTS i presented, so once again all is well lol
Newest updates:* "455,089"* total cases along with *"16,074"* death toll


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> We learn something NEW on a daily basis, however i have just learnt an extraordinary one from a "Wannabe White American" that "United States of America" consisted of only ONE state and that is "NEW YORK"
> Anyway, i ain't going to press further since ITS running of answer to counter the FACTS i presented, so once again all is well lol
> Newest updates:* "455,089"* total cases along with *"16,074"* death toll
> View attachment 622199


Why cases in NY are larger? Is it bcz it has highest density? Tourism is higher in NY?


----------



## F-22Raptor

grey boy 2 said:


> We learn something NEW on a daily basis, however i have just learnt an extraordinary one from a "Wannabe White American" that "United States of America" consisted of only ONE state and that is "NEW YORK"
> Anyway, i ain't going to press further since ITS running of answer to counter the FACTS i presented, so once again all is well lol
> Newest updates:* "455,089"* total cases along with *"16,074"* death toll
> View attachment 622199




Flattening the curve must be difficult for you to comprehend.


----------



## grey boy 2

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Why cases in NY are larger? Is it bcz it has highest density? Tourism is higher in NY?


And also much higher testing taken place comparing with other states as well



F-22Raptor said:


> Flattening the curve must be difficult for you to comprehend.


Oh, ok


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"465,240"* total cases along with *"16512"* death toll


----------



## riscol

The McDonald Clown was celebrating too early
"Overall deaths continues to decline significantly. This is great news! Keep flattening that curve!"

Looks to me the numbers of infected and death are still rising steeply.


----------



## F-22Raptor

riscol said:


> The McDonald Clown was celebrating too early
> "Overall deaths continues to decline significantly. This is great news! Keep flattening that curve!"
> 
> Looks to me the numbers of infected and death are still rising steeply.




That's overall national deaths projected by that national model. Last week it was 100,000 deaths, early this week it was 80,000. Now its down to 60,000 overall, and it may come down further.

New cases remain flat today. And total deaths declined again today. Tuesday was the peak, it dropped yesterday, and dropped again today. 

You don't have a clue Filipino. Tell me again, how is that German and French cuisine?


----------



## grey boy 2

I just like how that "Paid Wannabe White American" doing its usual twist and dance by completely ignore the facts the missing data coming out from those little to no testing states and counties
Check it out how pathetic this "Paid Wannabe White American" trying its best to mislead you, it has absolutely NO answer to the below FACTS period




https://www.politico.com/interactives/2020/coronavirus-testing-by-state-chart-of-new-cases/
Newest Updates: *"468,566"* total cases along with *"16,684"* death toll


----------



## F-22Raptor

grey boy 2 said:


> I just like how that "Paid Wannabe White American" doing its usual twist and dance by completely ignore the facts the missing data coming out from those little to no testing states and counties
> Check it out how pathetic this "Paid Wannabe White American" trying its best to mislead you, it has absolutely NO answer to the below FACTS period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.politico.com/interactives/2020/coronavirus-testing-by-state-chart-of-new-cases/
> Newest Updates: *"468,566"* total cases along with *"16,684"* death toll
> View attachment 622258




You still don't get it. The US is at the TOP of the FLATTENING CURVE and riding that now for several days. Soon, the US will begin descending the hill. This is straight from the models, you imbeciles.

Once NY and NJ get under control the numbers will start dropping rapidly.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

F-22Raptor said:


> You still don't get it. The US is at the TOP of the FLATTENING CURVE and riding that now for several days. Soon, the US will begin descending the hill. This is straight from the models, you imbeciles.
> 
> Once NY and NJ get under control the numbers will start dropping rapidly.



aww, how cute. you think that model isn't cope to make you feel better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

F-22Raptor said:


> You still don't get it. The US is at the TOP of the FLATTENING CURVE and riding that now for several days. Soon, the US will begin descending the hill. This is straight from the models, you imbeciles.
> 
> Once NY and NJ get under control the numbers will start dropping rapidly.


Yawn, exactly how you can coming up with a so-called "flattening curve" with incomplete DATA? calling others imbeciles doesn't making you any better than a PAID LIAR


----------



## riscol

Do not know how me managed to make those numbers up but he did so he could support his own mathematical theory. Sorry not everyone would fall for such a cheap trick. I'll pay more attention on the sites that report the numbers instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

American Deaths about to reach 18000 soon


----------



## grey boy 2

I believed we're finally beggining to see the brightest light at the end of the tunnel, so don't worry, all is well
Newest updates: *"478,366" *along with *"17,927"* death toll


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> see the brightest light at the end of the tunnel


Meaning?


----------



## grey boy 2

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Meaning?


A super power style turn around to the positive side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> I believed we're finally beggining to see the brightest light at the end of the tunnel, so don't worry, all is well
> Newest updates: *"478,366" *along with *"17,927"* death toll
> View attachment 622573


Is this authentic about Pakistan and India?


----------



## grey boy 2

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is this authentic about Pakistan and India?


I believe so if you're referring to the figures of the above live video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> I believe so if you're referring to the figures of the above live video


I really have no idea why this and worldometer stats about India is different than that of official by Indian Govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I really have no idea why this and worldometer stats about India is different than that of official by Indian Govt


IMHO, just wait till once all those data started to kicking in with more tests taken place, with a population like India, the figures is going to look pretty scary, just like in my state Texas with a population of around 30 millions, only around 90000 test has been taken so far, the so-called "9000" positive cases claim will be anything but became meaningless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like its on a pace to reach *"500,000" *by tomorrow, anyway all is well according to "Wannabe White Americans"
Newest updates: *"490,418"* total cases along with *"18,037"* death toll


----------



## jamal18

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248681968138629120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

OMG, it has reached the landmark figure of *"500,000" *cases in a matter of a few hours, my prediction of tomorrow has going down the drain with it as well
Anyway Newest Updates: *500,897"* total cases along with *"18,637"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

jamal18 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248681968138629120



Obama backed globalists set up China.

Ft Detrick had the biological warfare virus of the horseshoe bat SARS, sent some sample to NC labs who further weaponized the virus (made the virus more contagious and lethal). 

Then Obama and usual suspects set up China to be blamed.

What happened in 2019 in the US:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates:* "505,696"* total cases along with *"18,809"* death toll


----------



## riscol

The numbers are declining for the US said F22Raptor. Does not look that way to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JackTheRipper

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

zectech said:


> Obama backed globalists set up China.
> 
> Ft Detrick had the biological warfare virus of the horseshoe bat SARS, sent some sample to NC labs who further weaponized the virus (made the virus more contagious and lethal).
> 
> Then Obama and usual suspects set up China to be blamed.
> 
> What happened in 2019 in the US:



Where is 95% of Chinese PDF members ??
All of them shall thank you and CLICK the (THANKS) button from all your posts.


*No wonder, everywhere around the world, PRC and
Chinese people are always losing the Public Relation battle.*

Majority of PDF Chinese are always foolishly destroying so many Goodwill
shown by other nation posters who support PRC.

 
There are so many Super COWARD and Super GUTLESS Chinese
when it comes to confronting and fighting the head devil u.s.a.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

The really strange thing about these figures is that normally the death rate is higher in the poorer counries, this time it's higher in the rich countries. Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

jamal18 said:


> The really strange thing about these figures is that normally the death rate is higher in the poorer counries, this time it's higher in the rich countries. Why?


Not in Israel and Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid...rious-global-crisis-in-modern-history/5709304

Short 10 minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US death toll passes 2,000 in a single day*






Refrigerated tractor trailers serve as temporary morgues in New York City
The US has become the first country in the world to record more than 2,000 coronavirus deaths in a single day.

Figures from Johns Hopkins University show 2,108 people died in the past 24 hours while there are now more than half a million confirmed infections.

The US could soon surpass Italy as the country with the most coronavirus deaths worldwide.

But experts on the White House Covid-19 task force say the outbreak is starting to level off across the US.

Dr Deborah Birx said there were good signs the outbreak was stabilising, but cautioned: "As encouraging as they are, we have not reached the peak."

President Donald Trump also said he expects the US to see a lower death toll than the initial predictions of 100,000 fatalities, adding: "We're seeing clear signs that our aggressive strategy is saving countless lives".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"522,754"* total cases along with *"20,095" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New York mass graves operations ramp up amid virus*
Operations in Hart Island, which has been used to hold mass graves for 150 years, has ramped up.

New York state now has more coronavirus cases than any single country, according to latest figures.


https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...ork-mass-graves-operations-ramp-up-amid-virus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Figures circulating in the media about the number of deaths of Pakistani Americans in the US from the coronavirus are only "guesstimates" and have not been authenticated by official sources, the Pakistan Embassy in Washington, DC said in a statement on Saturday.

The clarification comes after media reports quoting officials said more than one hundred Pakistanis were among the 8,000 people who have died of the virus in the New York region.

"There are no formally confirmed figures available from any official source in the US. These are guesstimates being informally quoted by community sources and some funeral homes. Such figures cannot, therefore, be authenticated," the embassy said.

It added that it has received no reports, "even informal ones", of the deaths of Pakistani Americans from the consulates in Chicago, Los Angeles, and Houston.

The statement noted, however, that the situation from the pandemic in the US is evolving rapidly. "The embassy and the consulate generals are in touch with our community members and will be ready to extend every assistance and support wherever needed," it said.

Pakistan’s Consul General Ayesha Ali had told _Dawn_ that information collected from hospitals, funeral homes and families indicated that "more than 100 Pakistanis have died of this virus in the New York-New Jersey region."

“Some Pakistanis have also died in other states,” Pakistan Embassy spokesperson Zoobia Masood had earlier said. “We are still collecting information about how this disease has affected the Pakistani-American community.”

*Statistics released in New York* show that the disease has had a devastating impact on ethnic minorities. The highest number of deaths — 34 per cent — happened in the Hispanic community, followed by African-Americans, at 28 pc. The Whites are third on the list with 27 pc deaths while 7 pc of the fatalities happened in the Asian-American community, which also includes Indians and Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"532855"* total cases along with *"20,611" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*US death toll overtakes Italy as world's highest*









There are now more than 520,000 cases of Covid-19 across the country

The United States now has now overtaken Italy to have the highest death toll from coronavirus in the world.

The latest data, compiled by Johns Hopkins University, shows more than 20,000 people in the US have now died.

The grim milestone comes shortly after the US became the first nation to record more than 2,000 virus deaths in a single day.

The governor of New York Andrew Cuomo said on Saturday the state's death toll appeared to be stabilising.

Announcing a 24-hour figure of 783 new deaths, he noted the last several days had seen around the same number.

"That is not an all-time high, and you can see that the number is somewhat stabilising but it is stabilising at a horrific rate," Mr Cuomo said. "These are just incredible numbers depicting incredible loss and pain."

New York state has become the epicentre of the outbreak in the US, recording more than 180,000 of the country's estimated 520,000 cases.
As of Saturday, every single US state has declared a disaster in response to the outbreak.






Media captionDrone footage shows mass burials in New York.

More than 100,000 have now died with the virus around the world since the pandemic broke out in China in December.


*What is the latest across the US?*

As of Saturday afternoon Italy had reported 19,468 coronavirus deaths while the US had 20,506, according to the Johns Hopkins tally.

There are now at least 527,111 recorded cases of Covid-19 across the US.

Dr Anthony Fauci, US infectious diseases chief, has said the country is "starting to see the levelling off and coming down" of cases and deaths but says mitigation efforts such as social distancing should not be pulled back yet.

Federal social distancing recommendations, issued by President Donald Trump, are currently in place until 30 April.

The president is facing twin pressures from the outbreak: with at least 16 million jobs lost in recent weeks as virus restrictions cripple the country's economy.






Media captionOne food bank in Los Angeles had a car queue that stretched one mile long (1.6km)
He said on Friday that a new council, made up of business and medical figures, would be announced next week to help him with the "biggest decision I've ever had to make" on when to relax measures.

It comes as Congress continues to spar over the next stage of Covid-19 financial relief.

Democrats want a new proposed $250bn (£200bn) bill to help small businesses to also allow for additional funding for hospitals and local governments.

But on Saturday the two top Republicans in Congress, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy, rejected the demand.

In a statement they described the move as a "reckless threat" which blocked "job-saving funding".


----------



## F-22Raptor

New cases declined today. Deaths also declined by 200 today.


----------



## ghazi52

*New York: 24 hours on the frontline*

*



*

*In deserted Times Square, a Muslim woman prays *

*



*

*
Image captionNursing home worker Kathleen (L), doctor Jennifer (C), delivery driver Sarujen (R)*

*



*

*Coronavirus has forced carers like Faith Willett to go against all their natural instincts*








People queue at a food distribution centre in Harlem







At the Wyckoff Heights Medical Center, a hospital worker takes a moment to pause








Messages in support of medical staff have appeared outside Mount Sinai West Medical Center


Tuesday.






*Coronavirus live updates: US tops 20,000 deaths; all 50 states under disaster declaration; crackdowns on Easter gatherings*


----------



## ghazi52

*Why has the virus hit African Americans so hard?*

By Aleem Maqbool
BBC News, Washington

11 April 2020








Pallbearers exit a funeral in Brooklyn
To a lot of Americans, the racial disparities shown in the number of people dying of coronavirus-related causes have sadly been unsurprising.

The cities of Chicago, New Orleans, Las Vegas and states of Maryland and South Carolina are among those now starting to report data based on race, and show an over-representation of victims who are black.

While some of this could be due to the long-standing inequality issues in the US that we have become familiar with, other reasons are perhaps more unexpected and could potentially have been dealt with.

Here are the experiences of three people affected by the crisis in different ways - their stories explore why black Americans appear to be more at risk.





*'It's ravaging my community'*

"My sister Rhoda was the matriarch of our family. She was the first in our family to go to college, got a degree and became a public school teacher," says *Reverend Marshall Hatch* of Chicago.

"She was just a very warm and friendly person. Very, very genuine. Pure in her personality and very generous."






Reverend Marshall Hatch with his sister Rhoda
Reverend Hatch had been extremely close to his elder sister who had often played the organ in his church. But 73-year-old Rhoda Hatch passed away on 4 April after spending eight days on a ventilator.

Two days earlier Reverend Hatch's best friend, Larry Harris, also died. He was 62. Both had contracted Covid-19.

In fact, four people close to him have now died from it and he talks of it utterly ravaging the mainly African American neighbourhood of West Garfield Park in which he lives.

"We have been trying to find a grave for my sister for a Saturday burial, but it has been harder than ever," says the Reverend.

"But it's almost like we could have predicted that when a plague like this came along, that it would disproportionately affect people who are already under siege of economic violence."

According to census data, West Garfield Park already had a life expectancy a full 16 years lower than a predominantly white neighbourhood of Chicago just three miles away.









Reuters
African Americans hit hard by coronavirus



*33%*of those hospitalised are African Americans


*13%*of the US population is African American


*68%*of coronavirus deaths in Chicago were African American

Source: CDC, Chicago Department of Public Health
The data released so far shows 68% of the coronavirus deaths in the city have been of African Americans, when they make up around 30% of the population.

People in Reverend Hatch's area are less likely to have health insurance and more likely to live in overcrowded accommodation as compared to the general population.

Young black men have also posted on social media that they have been harassed by security guards in shops or even told to leave if they use a cloth covering for their mouth and nose.





*'If I get sick, I'm still working'*

"The customers who are coming up in there, you never know who's got something."

Twenty-four-year-old *Clarionta Jones* from New Orleans is scared of catching the virus, but feels she has few options. She works in a shop and as such is considered essential.






"I've got the only income that's coming into our house and even with everybody getting laid off, they have still told us we have to come up with April's rent," Clarionta tells me.

"And honestly, if I'm sick I'm just going take something for it and go to work. I don't want to miss my check, I have two kids. This is not a choice."

Clarionta tells me her managers have even told staff they cannot wear gloves and masks when interacting with customers. She did not feel she could argue for fear of losing her job.

In countries around the world we are seeing essential and service workers, often with low incomes, in the line of Covid-19's fire. In the US, "low income" disproportionately means "black" or "brown".

But then Clarionta said something surprising.

"First I heard black people weren't affected by the coronavirus. I mean there aren't really black people in China and when it started here it was a lot of other races affected."

This was not just misinformation in New Orleans but was widespread in communities across the country.

In mid-March, Atlanta rapper Waka Flocka appeared on a radio show and said: "Minorities can't catch coronavirus. Name one. It doesn't touch them soul food folks."

In retrospect, some health experts feel more could have been done to fill a vacuum in knowledge about the virus much earlier.





*'Structural racism is to blame'*

As health commissioner in a city where nearly 40% of the residents are black, this misinformation was something *Dr Jeanette Kowalik* dealt with on a daily basis in her work in Milwaukee, Wisconsin.

But just as her department was forming strategies to counter the narrative that the virus was something associated with foreign travel, Covid-19 struck her city.





CITY OF MILWAUKEE
"In the first week, there were maybe 80 cases in the city, and 70% of them were black," Dr Kowalik tells me.

She lays bare what she thinks is the major reason why African Americans are at a disadvantage when it comes to Covid-19.

"African-Americans have more of the underlying health conditions associated with fatality (among those with coronavirus); the heart disease, diabetes, asthma, obesity," says Dr Kowalik.









AFP
African American health



*50%*more likely to have heart disease than white people


*40%*more likely to die at an early age from any cause


*19%*could not afford to see a doctor

Source: Centers for Disease Control

She also talks of more subtle ways in which the health of African Americans may be compromised, pointing to studies that suggest that prolonged raising of stress hormone levels like cortisol lead to premature aging of the body, and that some of that "weathering" has been tied to encountering racism.


----------



## ghazi52

It is the first time in US history that a major disaster has been declared for the entire country, as the number of confirmed cases in the ongoing deadly coronavirus pandemic tops 530,000 in the US, taking more than 20,000 lives.

US President Donald Trump issued a major disaster declaration for Wyoming on Saturday, meaning that now the declaration applies to every state in the country due to the novel coronavirus pandemic. It is the first time in history, according to Deputy Press Secretary Judd Deere.

The Wyoming declaration, in similar fashion to every other US state, will make federal funding and services for crucial assistance available for local governments and non-profit organizations, according to the White House.

This move comes after the governor of Wyoming formally requested the declaration for his state in a letter to Trump on Thursday.

“Though Wyoming has not reached the dire situations of some states, this declaration will help us to prepare and mobilize resources when we need them,” the governor said in a statement. “I look forward to a swift response to our request from the federal government.”

The number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the US has surpassed 530,000 with more than 20,000 fatalities. The most affected region is New York City with a current death toll of over 6,300, according to the most recent Johns Hopkins University Resource Centre data.


----------



## ghazi52

*NEW YORK, NY: EXHAUSTED FUNERAL HOME EMPLOYEE CREMATED BY MISTAKE WHILE TAKING A NAP*

Apr 11, 2020







*An employee of a New York, Funeral & Cremation Service died yesterday, after being accidentally cremated by one of his coworkers.*


According to the Police, 48-year old Michael Jones decided to take a nap one a stretcher after working for sixteen hours straight to the recent influx of dead bodies.

While he was sleeping, another employee mistook him for the corpse of a 52-year old person who died from respiratory issues and moved him to the crematory.

Before anyone could notice the mistake, he had already been exposed to temperatures ranging between 1400 to 1800 degrees Fahrenheit and reduced to ashes.

Jenna Anderson, one of Mr Jones’s coworkers, says she heard him scream for about 15 seconds after the crematory was activated.

“At first, we didn’t understand where the sound was coming from. When we realized what was happening, it was too late. We shut down the heating system, but he was already dead.”

Ms. Anderson claims that the young coworker who caused the accident was a new employee, and had forgotten to check for the toe tag to make sure he had the right body.

Jenna Anderson says she heard the victim scream in agony as the crematory was reducing him to ashes.

The police has opened an investigation to determine the exact circumstances surrounding Mr Jone’s death.

Investigators have not ruled out the possibility of filing criminal charges against the employee who caused his death.

The young man could possibly be accused of criminal negligence causing death.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ghazi52 said:


> *NEW YORK, NY: EXHAUSTED FUNERAL HOME EMPLOYEE CREMATED BY MISTAKE WHILE TAKING A NAP*
> 
> Apr 11, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An employee of a New York, Funeral & Cremation Service died yesterday, after being accidentally cremated by one of his coworkers.*
> 
> 
> According to the Police, 48-year old Michael Jones decided to take a nap one a stretcher after working for sixteen hours straight to the recent influx of dead bodies.
> 
> While he was sleeping, another employee mistook him for the corpse of a 52-year old person who died from respiratory issues and moved him to the crematory.
> 
> Before anyone could notice the mistake, he had already been exposed to temperatures ranging between 1400 to 1800 degrees Fahrenheit and reduced to ashes.
> 
> Jenna Anderson, one of Mr Jones’s coworkers, says she heard him scream for about 15 seconds after the crematory was activated.
> 
> “At first, we didn’t understand where the sound was coming from. When we realized what was happening, it was too late. We shut down the heating system, but he was already dead.”
> 
> Ms. Anderson claims that the young coworker who caused the accident was a new employee, and had forgotten to check for the toe tag to make sure he had the right body.
> 
> Jenna Anderson says she heard the victim scream in agony as the crematory was reducing him to ashes.
> 
> The police has opened an investigation to determine the exact circumstances surrounding Mr Jone’s death.
> 
> Investigators have not ruled out the possibility of filing criminal charges against the employee who caused his death.
> 
> The young man could possibly be accused of criminal negligence causing death.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus found in air samples up to 13 feet from patients*

Agencies

APRIL 12, 2020







A new study examining air samples from hospital wards with COVID-19 patients has found the virus can travel up to 13 feet (four meters) — twice the distance current guidelines say people should leave between themselves in public.


The preliminary results of the investigation by Chinese researchers were published Friday in Emerging Infectious Diseases, a journal of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).


They add to a growing debate on how the disease is transmitted, with the scientists themselves cautioning that the small quantities of virus they found at this distance are not necessarily infectious.

The researchers, led by a team at the Academy of Military Medical Sciences in Beijing, tested surface and air samples from an intensive care unit and a general COVID-19 ward at Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan. They housed a total of 24 patients between February 19 and March 2. They found that the virus was most heavily concentrated on the floors of the wards, “perhaps because of gravity and air flow causing most virus droplets to float to the ground.” High levels were also found on frequently touched surfaces like computer mice, trashcans, bed rails and door knobs. “Furthermore, half of the samples from the soles of the ICU medical staff shoes tested positive,” the team wrote. “Therefore, the soles of medical staff shoes might function as carriers.”


Airborne threat?

The team also looked at so-called aerosol transmission — when the droplets of the virus are so fine they become suspended and remain airborne for several hours, unlike cough or sneeze droplets that fall to the ground within seconds.


They found that virus-laden aerosols were mainly concentrated near and downstream from patients at up to 13 feet — though smaller quantities were found upstream, up to eight feet. Encouragingly, no members of the hospital staff were infected, “indicating that appropriate precautions could effectively prevent infection,” the authors wrote.


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## ghazi52

*Fauci says US 'could have saved lives' with earlier action*





The US has now overtaken Italy to have the highest death toll from coronavirus in the world

The US "could have saved lives" if it had introduced measures to stop Covid-19 earlier, a top health official says.

"If we had, right from the beginning, shut everything down, it may have been a little bit different," Dr Anthony Fauci told CNN. But he said making that decision was complicated.

The US has over 530,000 virus cases and 21,418 deaths, many in New York.

Dr Fauci also suggested parts of the US could begin returning to normal as early as May.

On 16 March, the Trump administration issued social distancing guidance, which has since been extended through April.

*What did Fauci say?*

When asked about a New York Times report that Dr Fauci and other officials had suggested aggressive mitigation towards the end of February, Dr Fauci said health officials can only make recommendations from a "pure health standpoint".

"Often, the recommendation is taken. Sometimes, it's not. But it is what it is, we are where we are right now."


Dr Fauci, who is leading the US response to coronavirus, added that "no one is going to deny" that logically, earlier mitigation could have saved lives.

But he said "what goes into those kinds of decisions is complicated".

"There was a lot of pushback about shutting things down back then."





State of the Union

✔@CNNSotu

"We make a recommendation," said Dr. Anthony Fauci, when asked by @JakeTapper about reports that he and other top officials called for social distancing in February. "Often the recommendation is taken. Sometimes it's not. But it is what it is. We are where we are right now."





572
9:35 AM - Apr 12, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy
@CNNSotu

The top doctor also acknowledged that multiple factors were involved with the current situation in the US, such as the nation's size and heterogeneity, not just a later start on mitigation.

But he also said parts of the nation might be able to begin a slow return to normalcy "at least in some ways, maybe next month".

"You don't want to do something precipitously," Dr Fauci emphasised, noting that ending virus containment efforts too hastily could lead to a rebound.

"It's going to be depending on where you are in the country, the nature of the outbreak you already experienced and the threat of an outbreak you may not have experienced."





Dr Fauci is leading the US response to coronavirus
Dr Fauci was also hopeful that the US presidential election, slated for 3 November, would still take place - if the nation takes a measured approach to lessening restrictions.


*What's the situation in New York?*

During a briefing later on Sunday, New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said he wants his state, which has been the epicentre of the outbreak in the US, to open "as soon as possible".

But the governor was cautious, saying there had to be a co-ordinated approach between neighbouring states, more testing availability and additional federal funding.

Mr Cuomo was also sceptical of any forecasting, saying: "Every informed projection by experts, by the way, has not turned out correct."

That was good news, he noted, as it meant policies and social compliance had made a difference in the last few weeks.

"I've said from day one - all these predictions, we're gonna open businesses in May, do this in May, do this in June - I think that's all premature. I don't think anybody can make an informed decision right now."

*Will US restrictions be loosened?*

The White House remains keen to ease social distancing guidelines, and 1 May is a target date, according to food and drug agency commissioner Dr Stephen Hahn.

Dr Hahn told ABC News on Sunday, "we see light at the end of the tunnel".

He added that the decision to change restrictions would be ultimately driven by safety and welfare considerations.

Experts, including Dr Hahn, say increasing testing will be key to reopening the country, though Mr Trump has minimised the need for widespread testing.

New York's Mr Cuomo and New Jersey Governor Phil Murphy have both called for more tests to stay ahead of the virus.

On Sunday, Mr Cuomo announced an executive order calling for more antibody testing in order to determine who might have Covid-19 immunity and could return to work.

The questions over when the US might relax its containment efforts come as the states continue to grapple with the virus' spread.

White House Deputy Press Secretary Judd Deere announced President Donald Trump had issued a major disaster declaration for Wyoming on Saturday, meaning all 50 states have those declarations in effect for the first time in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Over 557.000 infected, almost 22.000 deaths. Numbers exceeding Italy and Spain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

riscol said:


> Over 557.000 infected, almost 22.000 deaths. Numbers exceeding Italy and Spain











Per capita it’s not even close. And the numbers have dropped again today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Total Cases
558,447*


*Active Cases
504,470*


*Total Recovered
31,986*


*Total Deaths
21,991*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Per capita America is way worse than China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Total Deaths.

22,020................................

New York City New York US

6,898 deaths ....................*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

New cases and deaths dropped again today. Lowest in a week.


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like the next grim milestone of *"600,000"* will be there much sooner than expected
Newest updates: *"561,722" *total cases along with *"22,123"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## firas607

ghazi52 said:


> *Fauci says US 'could have saved lives' with earlier action*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US has now overtaken Italy to have the highest death toll from coronavirus in the world
> 
> The US "could have saved lives" if it had introduced measures to stop Covid-19 earlier, a top health official says.
> 
> "If we had, right from the beginning, shut everything down, it may have been a little bit different," Dr Anthony Fauci told CNN. But he said making that decision was complicated.
> 
> The US has over 530,000 virus cases and 21,418 deaths, many in New York.
> 
> Dr Fauci also suggested parts of the US could begin returning to normal as early as May.
> 
> On 16 March, the Trump administration issued social distancing guidance, which has since been extended through April.
> 
> *What did Fauci say?*
> 
> When asked about a New York Times report that Dr Fauci and other officials had suggested aggressive mitigation towards the end of February, Dr Fauci said health officials can only make recommendations from a "pure health standpoint".
> 
> "Often, the recommendation is taken. Sometimes, it's not. But it is what it is, we are where we are right now."
> Dr Fauci, who is leading the US response to coronavirus, added that "no one is going to deny" that logically, earlier mitigation could have saved lives.
> 
> But he said "what goes into those kinds of decisions is complicated".
> 
> "There was a lot of pushback about shutting things down back then."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State of the Union
> 
> ✔@CNNSotu
> 
> "We make a recommendation," said Dr. Anthony Fauci, when asked by @JakeTapper about reports that he and other top officials called for social distancing in February. "Often the recommendation is taken. Sometimes it's not. But it is what it is. We are where we are right now."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 572
> 9:35 AM - Apr 12, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> @CNNSotu
> 
> The top doctor also acknowledged that multiple factors were involved with the current situation in the US, such as the nation's size and heterogeneity, not just a later start on mitigation.
> 
> But he also said parts of the nation might be able to begin a slow return to normalcy "at least in some ways, maybe next month".
> 
> "You don't want to do something precipitously," Dr Fauci emphasised, noting that ending virus containment efforts too hastily could lead to a rebound.
> 
> "It's going to be depending on where you are in the country, the nature of the outbreak you already experienced and the threat of an outbreak you may not have experienced."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Fauci is leading the US response to coronavirus
> Dr Fauci was also hopeful that the US presidential election, slated for 3 November, would still take place - if the nation takes a measured approach to lessening restrictions.
> 
> 
> *What's the situation in New York?*
> 
> During a briefing later on Sunday, New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said he wants his state, which has been the epicentre of the outbreak in the US, to open "as soon as possible".
> 
> But the governor was cautious, saying there had to be a co-ordinated approach between neighbouring states, more testing availability and additional federal funding.
> 
> Mr Cuomo was also sceptical of any forecasting, saying: "Every informed projection by experts, by the way, has not turned out correct."
> 
> That was good news, he noted, as it meant policies and social compliance had made a difference in the last few weeks.
> 
> "I've said from day one - all these predictions, we're gonna open businesses in May, do this in May, do this in June - I think that's all premature. I don't think anybody can make an informed decision right now."
> 
> *Will US restrictions be loosened?*
> 
> The White House remains keen to ease social distancing guidelines, and 1 May is a target date, according to food and drug agency commissioner Dr Stephen Hahn.
> 
> Dr Hahn told ABC News on Sunday, "we see light at the end of the tunnel".
> 
> He added that the decision to change restrictions would be ultimately driven by safety and welfare considerations.
> 
> Experts, including Dr Hahn, say increasing testing will be key to reopening the country, though Mr Trump has minimised the need for widespread testing.
> 
> New York's Mr Cuomo and New Jersey Governor Phil Murphy have both called for more tests to stay ahead of the virus.
> 
> On Sunday, Mr Cuomo announced an executive order calling for more antibody testing in order to determine who might have Covid-19 immunity and could return to work.
> 
> The questions over when the US might relax its containment efforts come as the states continue to grapple with the virus' spread.
> 
> White House Deputy Press Secretary Judd Deere announced President Donald Trump had issued a major disaster declaration for Wyoming on Saturday, meaning all 50 states have those declarations in effect for the first time in history.



Someone is gonna get fired lol


----------



## ghazi52

Here's the situation as it stands:

*Total confirmed cases in the US:*

*557,590*



*Total deaths:*

*22,109*


*Total recovered:*

*41,831
*

Last updated: 4/13/20 at 8:11 AM

The number of people diagnosed with COVID-19 each day has continued to increase as more tests have been administered across the country. Each state has declared the coronavirus outbreak a public health emergency, and many have implemented restrictions on travel, business and public gatherings.

*New confirmed coronavirus patients reported in the US by day*
As the number of sick patients has continued to grow, so has the number who are dying each day.

*New coronavirus related deaths in the US by day*
The spread of the disease in the U.S. has exhibited exponential growth, as the nation has become the epicenter of the global pandemic, and case totals have eclipsed those of other countries experiencing similar outbreaks.


----------



## prashantazazel

ghazi52 said:


> *NEW YORK, NY: EXHAUSTED FUNERAL HOME EMPLOYEE CREMATED BY MISTAKE WHILE TAKING A NAP*
> 
> Apr 11, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An employee of a New York, Funeral & Cremation Service died yesterday, after being accidentally cremated by one of his coworkers.*
> 
> 
> According to the Police, 48-year old Michael Jones decided to take a nap one a stretcher after working for sixteen hours straight to the recent influx of dead bodies.
> 
> While he was sleeping, another employee mistook him for the corpse of a 52-year old person who died from respiratory issues and moved him to the crematory.
> 
> Before anyone could notice the mistake, he had already been exposed to temperatures ranging between 1400 to 1800 degrees Fahrenheit and reduced to ashes.
> 
> Jenna Anderson, one of Mr Jones’s coworkers, says she heard him scream for about 15 seconds after the crematory was activated.
> 
> “At first, we didn’t understand where the sound was coming from. When we realized what was happening, it was too late. We shut down the heating system, but he was already dead.”
> 
> Ms. Anderson claims that the young coworker who caused the accident was a new employee, and had forgotten to check for the toe tag to make sure he had the right body.
> 
> Jenna Anderson says she heard the victim scream in agony as the crematory was reducing him to ashes.
> 
> The police has opened an investigation to determine the exact circumstances surrounding Mr Jone’s death.
> 
> Investigators have not ruled out the possibility of filing criminal charges against the employee who caused his death.
> 
> The young man could possibly be accused of criminal negligence causing death.


This is fake.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"573,816"* total cases along with *"22,992"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

New York with a significant drop in deaths to 671. Looks like New York is heading downhill now.


----------



## F-22Raptor

New Jersey deaths also way down today.


----------



## ghazi52

*Total confirmed cases in the US:

568,176


Total deaths:

22,935


Total recovered:

42,071


Last updated: 4/13/20 at 2:01 PM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

While some "Wannabe White Americans" here keep misleading people its going to be alright however the reality showing its on pace reaching the grim milestone of *"600,000" *sooner that expected
Newest updates: *"579,486"* total cases along with *"23,252" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

grey boy 2 said:


> While some "Wannabe White Americans" here keep misleading people its going to be alright however the reality showing its on pace reaching the grim milestone of *"600,000" *sooner that expected
> Newest updates: *"579,486"* total cases along with *"23,252" *death toll
> View attachment 623347




Statistical trends must be difficult for you to comprehend. New cases and deaths are DECLINING.

Keep shedding those crocodile tears.


----------



## ghazi52

*First sailor on virus-stricken USS Roosevelt dies*







USS Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier

A sailor who was serving aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier has become the first on the ship to die from Covid-19, the US Navy announced.

The sailor was moved to an isolation house on Guam after testing positive, where he was found unresponsive on 9 April and died on 13 April.

Over 500 sailors on the USS Roosevelt have tested positive for the virus.

The ship's captain was fired this month after his letter pleading for help with the outbreak was leaked to US media.

The USS Theodore Roosevelt is currently stationed in Guam, with sailors quarantining ashore. The name of the sailor who died has been withheld by the Navy until the family is notified.

Defence secretary Mark Esper said the department "is deeply saddened by the loss of our first active duty member to Covid-19".

"We remain committed to protecting our personnel and their families while continuing to assist in defeating this outbreak."

According to a statement by the Navy, the sailor tested positive for the virus on 30 March and was isolated at the naval base with four others.

He received twice-daily medical checks and was found unresponsive on Thursday morning. Fellow sailors administered CPR and the sailor was transferred to the navy hospital.

The Navy reports that 92% of the crew have tested for Covid-19, with 585 positive cases and 3,724 negative. Nearly 4,000 sailors have been moved off the vessel.

On 30 March, the vessel's captain, Brett Crozier, sent a letter to defence officials begging for assistance with the outbreak on board, saying the spread was "accelerating" and it was impossible to contain in the ship's cramped quarters.

His subsequent firing provoked a public outcry and led to the resignation of acting Navy secretary Thomas Modly.

Mr Modly said he removed Capt Crozier for allegedly leaking the letter and creating "the impression the Navy was not responding", claiming that the captain's actions were "naive" and "stupid".

He apologised before resigning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*State....................* *Total cases...................* *Deaths* 
*

1 New York.................. 195,261...............................10,060 
2 New Jersey................ 64,584................................. 2,443.
3 Massachusetts ...........25,475.................................. 756 
4 Pennsylvania............. 24,254.................................. 588 
5 Michigan................... 24,244.................................. 1,479 
6 California.................. 23,548.................................. 683 
7 Louisiana................... 21,016.................................. 884 
8 Illinois...................... 20,852................................... 720 
9 Florida...................... 20,601................................... 470 
10 Texas...................... 14,011................................... 298 *


Last updated: 4/13/20 at 4:13 PM

SOURCE Johns Hopkins University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: "583870" total cases along with "23,485" death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

it is approaching 600.000 infected but we all know that's just under reported number. Do not be shocked if it is over a million infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

New cases dropped again today, and new deaths remained flat.


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"588136"* total cases along with *"23671" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

I believe it will reach a mil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

USA scores gold medals in so many categories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/04/13/nation/coronavirus-cases-by-hospital/
Massachusetts
Acute-care hospital Municipality Hospital size* COVID-19 patients in non-ICU COVID-19 patients in ICU Total Confirmed COVID-19 cases **

Addison Gilbert Hospital Gloucester Small 0 0 0
Anna Jaques Hospital Newburyport Small-Medium 2 1 3
Baystate Health **** Springfield Large 134 26 160
Berkshire Medical Pittsfield Medium 9 7 16
BI Deaconess Milton Milton Small 33 4 37
BI Deaconess Needham Needham Small 11 2 13
BI Deaconess Plymouth Plymouth Small-Medium 23 2 25
BI Deaconess Medical Boston Large 88 79 167
Beverly Hospital Beverly Medium 37 6 43
Boston Medical Center Boston Large 140 48 188
Brigham and Women's /Faulkner Boston Small-Medium 38 8 46
Brigham and Women's Boston Large 50 48 98
Cambridge Health Alliance Cambridge Small-Medium 71 14 85
Carney Hospital Boston Small-Medium N/A *** N/A *** N/A ***
Clinton Hospital -Health Alliance Clinton Small 0 0 0
Cooley Dickinson Northampton Small-Medium 9 5 14
Emerson Hospital Concord Small-Medium 16 4 20
Fairview Hospital Great Barrington Small 2 0 2
Good Samaritan Hospital Brockton Medium N/A*** N/A *** N/A ***
Health Alliance-Leominster Leominster Small-Medium 12 3 15
Heywood Hospital Gardner Small-Medium 6 2 8
Holy Family /Haverhill Haverhill Small-Medium N/A*** N/A*** N/A***
Holy Family /Methuen Methuen Medium N/A*** N/A*** N/A***
Holyoke Medical Center Holyoke Small-Medium 28 9 37
Lahey Hospital / Burlington Burlington Medium-Large 57 35 92
Lawrence General Lawrence Small-Medium 48 17 65
Lowell General Lowell Medium-Large 19 23 42
Marlborough Hospital Marlborough Small 3 5 8
Martha's Vineyard Hospital Oak Bluffs Small 0 0 0
Mass General Hospital Boston Large 157 121 278
MelroseWakfield Hospital Melrose Small-Medium 26 7 33
Mercy Medical Center Springfield Medium-Large 23 10 33
Milford Regional Medical Milford Small-Medium 7 6 13
Morton Hospital Taunton Small-Medium N/A*** N/A*** N/A***
Mount Auburn Hospital Cambridge Medium 34 9 43
Nantucket Cottage Hospital Nantucket Small 0 0 0
Nashoba Valley Medical Ayer Small N/A*** N/A*** N/A***
New England Baptist Boston Small-Medium 1 0 1
Newton-Wellesley Hospital Newton Medium 73 22 95
North Shore Medical Salem Medium 81 25 106
Norwood Hospital Norwood Medium N/A*** N/A*** N/A***
Saint Anne's Hospital Fall River Small-Medium N/A*** N/A*** N/A***
St. Elizabeth's Medical Center Boston Medium-Large N/A*** N/A*** N/A***
Signature/Brockton Hospital Brockton Medium 36 11 47
South Shore Hospital Weymouth Medium-Large 67 18 85
Southcoast Charlton Memorial Fall River Medium-Large 8 6 14
St. Luke's Hospital New Bedford Medium-Large 19 4 23
Sturdy Memorial Attleboro Small-Medium 27 7 34
Tobey Hospital Wareham Small 1 2 3
Tufts Medical Center Boston Medium-Large 23 19 42
UMass Memorial/Memorial campus Worcester Medium-Large 35 11 46
UMass Memorial/Univ campus Worcester Large 28 28 56
Winchester Hospital Winchester Medium 19 3 22

*Hospital size based on typical bed count: Small (less than 100 beds); Small-medium (100-199 beds); Medium (200-299 beds); Median-Large (300-399 beds); Large (500 or more beds)


----------



## ARMalik

Listen to this Doctor from New York actually treating the Coronavirus patients. The Scam keeps getting exposed! But no one wants to listen to Reason, but everyone wants to believe in BS.


*FROM NYC ICU: DOES COVID-19 REALLY CAUSE ARDS??!!*





==================================================

*A Post from Spain*
https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/...=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=RSS

*From Anonymous in Spain:*
After more than a month of the strictest possible lockdown, *it just keeps being extended*… they are conditioning the masses to accept that no return to normal life will be possible until everyone is vaccinated (and, thankfully, the mankind loving Bill Gates is fast developing a vaccine – yay!). Now, while many countries in Europe have lockdowns and closed shops & schools, in Spain it’s completely prohibited for people to even leave home except to go to the nearest supermarket or pharmacy (or to work for those in the few sectors that are allowed to operate).

In some towns, you’re only allowed to go to the supermarket *once a week and/or your minimum purchase *must be 30 euros. Oh, and supermarkets have drastically cut their opening hours while also canceling home deliveries during the lockdown. As a result, and given that only one person is allowed to enter at a time, there are typically long lines of people (often covering a couple of blocks) waiting to be able to enter the store. How does any of this make any sense? It’s just another insane and counterproductive measure that only serves to condition people and get them used to obey the regime without questioning anything.

Police (and in many areas also the military) patrol the virtually deserted streets and harass anyone who can’t produce proof of why they’re out. *The fines are absolutely insane, and when someone is caught out for the second time they can face jail *(there have already been people jailed for this in the last week or two). The police are now also using drones to catch people who might venture out to stretch their legs and breathe some fresh air.

It’s not only illegal, under this tyrannical government decree, *to go out for a short walk, but it’s also not even permitted for children to go out at all*. I have no idea how there haven’t yet been many more tragedies and crimes within families who are locked in in their homes (often very small apartments) *24/7, for months on end, with children of all ages. It’s mental torture for everyone*, but I can’t even begin to imagine the long term damage this will do to the kids who need to be able to go out and run around for at least a short period of time each day. Italy, the only other country with as tyrannical a lockdown as Spain, at least permits a parent to take their young kid(s) outside once a day.

The economy has of course been *completely destroyed*, and most of the small businesses (which is the vast majority of businesses in southern Europe) will never reopen. The tourism and hospitality sector, which is a huge part of their economy, has no hope in hell of recovering. Strangely enough, nobody here seems to be thinking about this… they’re still fully immersed in the panic about the fake “pandemic”.

Yeah, I know, there are the 24/7 MSM headlines counting the alleged corona deaths and infections, and telling people how *millions will die if anything gets reopened *and people are allowed to leave home. Nevertheless, there’s a lot more skepticism about all this in other countries (US, UK, Germany, etc), so it’s amazing to see just how completely brainwashed the Spanish are, and how they totally trust the media and their Marxist government. When there is any criticism of the government, it’s because – according to the people – the government is still not doing enough to prevent people from dying from the “pandemic.” I suppose they should also make it illegal to go grocery shopping; then everyone will just starve to death and the virus will be defeated.

The government is talking about introducing a Universal Basic Income (UBI), which makes sense from their point of view, *because with never seen unemployment rates *(and a large share of the population not having any prospect of finding a job), people could perhaps eventually revolt once they’re starving. (I say could because I’m not so sure they would revolt even then… most Europeans seem to be plagued by a suicidal death-wish, and not just since 2020.)

In any case, UBI would prevent that, and the masses would not dare to say (much less do) anything against a government that is providing their daily bread. Actually, their idea is that Germany should be paying for it all. Every day the Spanish government and the press are demanding that the EU cough up more money for Spain and Italy, and they always blame evil Germany (and the Netherlands) for denying them what they see as their right. So, Spain and Italy have deliberately destroyed their entire economies, and now Germany etc have an obligation and duty to pay for it all. You couldn’t make this shit up!

It’s a known fact that Italy and Spain are counting all the dead who happened to also have a coronavirus (or pretty much any flu-like symptoms) as having died from this virus. *Which is a total fraud, of course*. Other countries are doing it to some extent too, but at least there have been many doctors in places like the US, Germany, and others coming out and denouncing this. Meanwhile, I have not seen or heard a single voice here telling the truth about any of this.

Doctors, nurses, health “experts” etc are out there lying unashamedly, and nobody in this country seems to have the least integrity to call them out. I know a person who went to one of the hospitals that was supposedly overflowing, and there was nobody there, no chaos, barely any people, staff calm and not busy at all, etc. ie., the same fraud as with the hospitals in the US and elsewhere. Hey, perhaps they’re all determined to continue with this charade until Germany gives in on coronabonds!

As far as the masses here… what more can I say? They are calling the cops and military (i.e. the regime goons out to punish anyone who wants to breathe fresh air for a few minutes) “heroes” and the approval rates of what these thugs are doing are something like 95%. And they’re even more enamored with their medical “heroes”, clapping and cheering from their windows every evening at 8pm to show their support – yeah, the same “heroes” manufacturing fraudulent death numbers, lying about death rates and overflowing hospitals, making this unexceptional flu to be the new Black Death, and demanding that strict lockdown be kept pretty much indefinitely (or until everyone is vaccinated).

It is telling that when so many doctors and epidemiologists in other countries have been coming out to denounce these lies, no such thing has happened here. In fact, none of the actual data and foreign doctors’ statements have even been published here, much like the fact that countries that did not impose any lockdowns whatsoever (i.e. Sweden, Belarus, etc) have actually fared much better or no worse than those with strict lockdowns. Nobody here seems to know about these things, and when you send them the information, they dismiss it or get upset and accuse you of wanting to kill their elderly.

*It’s scary to see how an entire country has fallen for the (by now totally disproved) lies and propaganda*. They are not only willfully supporting the *worst kind of tyranny but are actively calling *for more of it. Back in communism in Eastern Europe people did what they had to do to survive but they didn’t actually believe the regime propaganda. So, for instance, people participated in the parades in support of communism once or twice a year, but only because it was mandatory. Well, here they’re doing it voluntarily and from their own initiative – clapping and cheering in support of their jailers every day (and calling the cops on people they see out on the street, or denouncing a neighbor who dared to go to the supermarket twice in a day, etc).

I don’t know whether this totalitarian police state tyranny we’re now seeing in a large part of the world is just a test run or the real thing. I suppose if they complete the few steps still missing (such as abolition of cash, forced vaccination/chipping, etc) within the next 6-12 months, the global NWO tyranny and mass enslavement will be a done deal. Even if it’s a test run, I doubt we’ll get any of our basic freedoms back. Those “temporary” measures are never scaled back once a manufactured crisis is over.


----------



## ghazi52

*Total confirmed cases in the US:*

*582,594*


*Total deaths:*

*23,649*


*Total recovered:*

*44,308*


Last updated: 4/14/20 at 8:21 AM

SOURCE Johns Hopkins University; WHO; CDC; USA TODAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250046145411178500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Nearly 600 sailors on USS Theodore Roosevelt test positive for coronavirus*

From CNN's Ryan Browne









In this photo taken on April 7 and provided by the US Navy, sailors and staff assigned to the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt listen as Vice Adm. William Merz, commander of the US 7th Fleet, answers questions during a visit to the ship at Naval Base Guam. Mass Communication Specialist Kaylianna Genier/US Navy/AP


At least 589 sailors aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt have tested positive for Covid-19, according to a US Navy official.

One sailor died earlier this week, and four have been hospitalized.

*Some background: *The impact of the coronavirus pandemic on the Roosevelt was at the center of a controversy that led to the resignation last week of acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly, who had dismissed the aircraft carrier's captain Brett Crozier after the leak of a memo in which he implored Navy officials to urgently evacuate the ship to protect the health of its sailors.

Crozier also flagged his concerns about challenges of trying to contain the virus aboard the ship and requested that sailors be allowed to quarantine on land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like the grim milestone of *"600,000" *is within reach
Updates: *"596,211" *total cases along with *"24,590"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.mpo-mag.com/contents/vi...pironics-e30-ventilator-to-help-free-up-icus/

"Philips announced its initiative to quickly scale production of its new Philips Respironics E30 ventilator as a readily available ventilation alternative during the COVID-19 crisis in situations where full-featured, critical care ventilators are not available. Philips will begin production immediately, ramping up outputs on an ongoing basis with expectations of producing 15,000 units per week in April, 2020"

@KAL-EL
@dbc

Guys good news as these ventilators are being produced in the US primarily for US needs.

15,000 per week should ensure that USA is covered for all eventualities in this pandemic.

If they can produce the numbers expected then come next month maybe some can be exported overseas as well.


----------



## ghazi52

*Scholars helping Pakistani Americans tackle unforeseen situation*

Anwar Iqbal
April 14, 2020








A person who dies of other causes, such as a heart attack, can get a normal funeral, which includes washing the body. — Reuters

WASHINGTON: The coronavirus pandemic has created unprecedented fiqhi and spiritual issues for the Muslim community in the United States, says Dr Asif Hirani, an Islamic scholar helping the community deal with this crisis.

The issues range from praying at mosques to burial and funeral rites, as the deadly virus spreads.

Umair Ahmed, a coordinator at the Muslim Funeral Services of New York, said that services at his center have more than doubled, from three to six or ten a day, because of the pandemic.

Kareem Elmatbagi, the co-owner of the Islamic International Funeral Services, Brooklyn, said his funeral home’s intake has doubled to about 400 over the last few weeks.

Yet, the community forced the Pakistan Embassy earlier this week to issue a statement, which created the impression that no Pakistani has died of coronavirus.

“This is because of everyone’s desire to get a proper Islamic funeral and burial — rites that can no longer be practiced because of the virus-related restrictions,” said Moviz Siddiqui, who is associated with a Muslim relief organisation.

A person who dies of other causes, such as a heart attack, can get a normal funeral, which includes washing the body, janaza prayers and friends and relatives attending the burial, rites are denied to a coronavirus victim.

Instead of a ghusl, victims gets tayammum, about 10 people, standing at a distance of six feet from each other can participate in their last prayers and even a smaller number of people accompany the body to the graveyard.

Restrictions on public gatherings also discourage people from praying the five daily prayers in a mosque and holding large Friday gatherings.

The situation forced two of the region’s largest Muslim organizations, the Islamic Society of North America (ISNA) and the Islamic Circle of North America (ICNA), to seek guidance from religious scholars for clarifying the issues.

The ISNA guidelines tell Muslims why it’s essential to observe social-distancing and the restrictions prescribed by health officials. ICNA posted a research paper, authored by Dr Hirani, who is a Pakistani scholar of Uloom-ul-Quran, summing up the opinions of prominent scholars from across the Muslim world.

ISNA’s paper deals with the protocols of handling transfer, washing and shrouding of a body and the burial, as established by health officials.

_Published in Dawn, April 14th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"607,802" *total cases along with *"25508" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ have different stats though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Total confirmed cases in the US:

589,048

Total deaths:

25,163


Total recovered:

45,079*


Last updated: 4/14/20 at 4:30 PM


SOURCE Johns Hopkins University; WHO; CDC; USA TODA



*State* ..............................................*Total cases................* *Deaths*
1 New York....................................... 202,630....................... 10,834
2 New Jersey..................................... 68,824......................... 2,805
3 Massachusetts................................ 28,105............................ 844
4 Michigan......................................... 27,001.......................... 1,768
5 Pennsylvania.................................... 25,450........................... 661
6 California.......................................... 24,579........................... 734
7 Illinois.............................................. 22,025............................ 798
8 Louisiana.......................................... 21,518........................... 1,013
9 Texas............................................... 14,799............................ 336
10 Georgia........................................... 14,223............................ 501

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"612,739"* total cases along with *"25,839"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

US is the sick man of the World now.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*US to halt funding to WHO over coronavirus*


US President Donald Trump has said he has instructed his administration to halt funding to the World Health Organization (WHO).

He said the WHO had "failed in its basic duty" in its response to the coronavirus outbreak.

He accused the UN body of mismanaging and covering up the spread of the virus after it emerged in China, and said it must be held accountable.

Mr Trump has previously accused the WHO of being biased towards China.

The US president has himself come under criticism at home over his handling of the outbreak.

"I am directing my administration to halt funding while a review is conducted to assess the World Health Organization's role in severely mismanaging and covering up the spread of the coronavirus," Mr Trump told a news conference at the White House.







"The WHO failed in its basic duty and it must be held accountable," he added.

America is the WHO's biggest single funder, providing $400m (£316m) last year - just under 15% of its total budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

ARMalik said:


> Listen to this Doctor from New York actually treating the Coronavirus patients. The Scam keeps getting exposed! But no one wants to listen to Reason, but everyone wants to believe in BS.
> 
> 
> *FROM NYC ICU: DOES COVID-19 REALLY CAUSE ARDS??!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> *A Post from Spain*
> https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/...=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=RSS
> 
> *From Anonymous in Spain:*
> After more than a month of the strictest possible lockdown, *it just keeps being extended*… they are conditioning the masses to accept that no return to normal life will be possible until everyone is vaccinated (and, thankfully, the mankind loving Bill Gates is fast developing a vaccine – yay!). Now, while many countries in Europe have lockdowns and closed shops & schools, in Spain it’s completely prohibited for people to even leave home except to go to the nearest supermarket or pharmacy (or to work for those in the few sectors that are allowed to operate).
> 
> In some towns, you’re only allowed to go to the supermarket *once a week and/or your minimum purchase *must be 30 euros. Oh, and supermarkets have drastically cut their opening hours while also canceling home deliveries during the lockdown. As a result, and given that only one person is allowed to enter at a time, there are typically long lines of people (often covering a couple of blocks) waiting to be able to enter the store. How does any of this make any sense? It’s just another insane and counterproductive measure that only serves to condition people and get them used to obey the regime without questioning anything.
> 
> Police (and in many areas also the military) patrol the virtually deserted streets and harass anyone who can’t produce proof of why they’re out. *The fines are absolutely insane, and when someone is caught out for the second time they can face jail *(there have already been people jailed for this in the last week or two). The police are now also using drones to catch people who might venture out to stretch their legs and breathe some fresh air.
> 
> It’s not only illegal, under this tyrannical government decree, *to go out for a short walk, but it’s also not even permitted for children to go out at all*. I have no idea how there haven’t yet been many more tragedies and crimes within families who are locked in in their homes (often very small apartments) *24/7, for months on end, with children of all ages. It’s mental torture for everyone*, but I can’t even begin to imagine the long term damage this will do to the kids who need to be able to go out and run around for at least a short period of time each day. Italy, the only other country with as tyrannical a lockdown as Spain, at least permits a parent to take their young kid(s) outside once a day.
> 
> The economy has of course been *completely destroyed*, and most of the small businesses (which is the vast majority of businesses in southern Europe) will never reopen. The tourism and hospitality sector, which is a huge part of their economy, has no hope in hell of recovering. Strangely enough, nobody here seems to be thinking about this… they’re still fully immersed in the panic about the fake “pandemic”.
> 
> Yeah, I know, there are the 24/7 MSM headlines counting the alleged corona deaths and infections, and telling people how *millions will die if anything gets reopened *and people are allowed to leave home. Nevertheless, there’s a lot more skepticism about all this in other countries (US, UK, Germany, etc), so it’s amazing to see just how completely brainwashed the Spanish are, and how they totally trust the media and their Marxist government. When there is any criticism of the government, it’s because – according to the people – the government is still not doing enough to prevent people from dying from the “pandemic.” I suppose they should also make it illegal to go grocery shopping; then everyone will just starve to death and the virus will be defeated.
> 
> The government is talking about introducing a Universal Basic Income (UBI), which makes sense from their point of view, *because with never seen unemployment rates *(and a large share of the population not having any prospect of finding a job), people could perhaps eventually revolt once they’re starving. (I say could because I’m not so sure they would revolt even then… most Europeans seem to be plagued by a suicidal death-wish, and not just since 2020.)
> 
> In any case, UBI would prevent that, and the masses would not dare to say (much less do) anything against a government that is providing their daily bread. Actually, their idea is that Germany should be paying for it all. Every day the Spanish government and the press are demanding that the EU cough up more money for Spain and Italy, and they always blame evil Germany (and the Netherlands) for denying them what they see as their right. So, Spain and Italy have deliberately destroyed their entire economies, and now Germany etc have an obligation and duty to pay for it all. You couldn’t make this shit up!
> 
> It’s a known fact that Italy and Spain are counting all the dead who happened to also have a coronavirus (or pretty much any flu-like symptoms) as having died from this virus. *Which is a total fraud, of course*. Other countries are doing it to some extent too, but at least there have been many doctors in places like the US, Germany, and others coming out and denouncing this. Meanwhile, I have not seen or heard a single voice here telling the truth about any of this.
> 
> Doctors, nurses, health “experts” etc are out there lying unashamedly, and nobody in this country seems to have the least integrity to call them out. I know a person who went to one of the hospitals that was supposedly overflowing, and there was nobody there, no chaos, barely any people, staff calm and not busy at all, etc. ie., the same fraud as with the hospitals in the US and elsewhere. Hey, perhaps they’re all determined to continue with this charade until Germany gives in on coronabonds!
> 
> As far as the masses here… what more can I say? They are calling the cops and military (i.e. the regime goons out to punish anyone who wants to breathe fresh air for a few minutes) “heroes” and the approval rates of what these thugs are doing are something like 95%. And they’re even more enamored with their medical “heroes”, clapping and cheering from their windows every evening at 8pm to show their support – yeah, the same “heroes” manufacturing fraudulent death numbers, lying about death rates and overflowing hospitals, making this unexceptional flu to be the new Black Death, and demanding that strict lockdown be kept pretty much indefinitely (or until everyone is vaccinated).
> 
> It is telling that when so many doctors and epidemiologists in other countries have been coming out to denounce these lies, no such thing has happened here. In fact, none of the actual data and foreign doctors’ statements have even been published here, much like the fact that countries that did not impose any lockdowns whatsoever (i.e. Sweden, Belarus, etc) have actually fared much better or no worse than those with strict lockdowns. Nobody here seems to know about these things, and when you send them the information, they dismiss it or get upset and accuse you of wanting to kill their elderly.
> 
> *It’s scary to see how an entire country has fallen for the (by now totally disproved) lies and propaganda*. They are not only willfully supporting the *worst kind of tyranny but are actively calling *for more of it. Back in communism in Eastern Europe people did what they had to do to survive but they didn’t actually believe the regime propaganda. So, for instance, people participated in the parades in support of communism once or twice a year, but only because it was mandatory. Well, here they’re doing it voluntarily and from their own initiative – clapping and cheering in support of their jailers every day (and calling the cops on people they see out on the street, or denouncing a neighbor who dared to go to the supermarket twice in a day, etc).
> 
> I don’t know whether this totalitarian police state tyranny we’re now seeing in a large part of the world is just a test run or the real thing. I suppose if they complete the few steps still missing (such as abolition of cash, forced vaccination/chipping, etc) within the next 6-12 months, the global NWO tyranny and mass enslavement will be a done deal. Even if it’s a test run, I doubt we’ll get any of our basic freedoms back. Those “temporary” measures are never scaled back once a manufactured crisis is over.


Clearly a propaganda piece. Talks of new world order and government tyranny.


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"614192" *total cases along with *"26,043" *death toll
On pace to the next grim milestone which is *"700,000"* on a fast track

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

I like to see new higher numbers of total infection and fatality everyday. Perhaps this will bring a quicker end to this epidemic in the US and to instill some sense of humility in the administration.


----------



## ghazi52

*Trump's name to be printed on $1,200 coronavirus stimulus checks going out to Americans, *

William Cummings
USA TODAY

When Americans receive their anxiously awaited checks from the federal government, which are being sent out to help mitigate the economic hardships caused by the coronavirus outbreak, they may notice the words "President Donald J. Trump" have been added at the bottom. 

Trump suggested to Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin the idea of adding his signature to the $1,200 paper checks, and the department agreed Monday to add his printed name (but not his actual autograph), according to multiple media reports citing unnamed Treasury Department and IRS officials. 

The president's formal signature won't appear because he is not legally authorized to endorse the checks. Instead, his name will be on the memo line, The Washington Post and The New York Times reported. According to the Post, it is standard for a department employee to sign the checks "to ensure that government payments are nonpartisan." 

Senior IRS officials said the addition of the president's name could delay the checks, according to the Post, which first reported the story. But both the Post and the Times said Treasury Department officials disputed that assertion and said the checks will begin going out next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*26,059...........................Total Deaths*


*7,905 deaths ................New York City New York US*

1,001 deaths ...............Nassau New York US

820 deaths .................Wayne Michigan US

608 deaths ..................Suffolk New York US

596 deaths..................Westchester New York US

577 deaths ................Cook Illinois US

550 deaths ....................Bergen New Jersey US

535 deaths ......................Essex New Jersey US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"620,096"* total cases along with *"27,171"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CDC releases demographics on coronavirus cases in the US*

From CNN's Amanda Watts

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released “demographic characteristics of Covid-19 cases in the United States” on its website Wednesday.

The newly published information details the race and age of coronavirus cases in the United States as of April 14. On Wednesday, the CDC reported more than 605,000 cases of coronavirus, but the demographics are only listed for 398,852 cases.

A majority of the cases, in some instances, up to 85%, the CDC lists “unspecified” or “missing” as the age and race. 

*Here are some of the findings from the CDC:*


Of the cases, a majority are in the 18-44 and 45-64 age ranges
73% of the cases fall between 18-64
90,619 cases are those over the age of 65
80% of the cases listed under white are over the age of 65
34% of the cases listed in the 45-64 age group are black or African American

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

On pace to the next grim milestone of *"700,000" *within this week
Newest updates: *"641,900"* total cases along with *"28,412" *death toll




*Coronavirus testing hits dramatic slowdown in U.S. *
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/04/14/coronavirus-testing-delays-186883

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pelosi calls Trump's name appearing on stimulus checks 'shameful'*

Washington (CNN).. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi on Wednesday called the decision for President Donald Trump's name to appear on stimulus checks amid the coronavirus pandemic "shameful."

The President's name will appear on checks sent to Americans to combat economic fallout from the spread of the disease in a last-minute Treasury Department order, a senior administration official confirmed to CNN on Tuesday.
Pelosi condemned the move in an interview with CNN's Jake Tapper on "The Lead," saying that it is "shameful" and "people are really desperate to get a check."
Americans "want their checks," Pelosi said, "they want their unemployment check, they want their direct payment check that you're talking about here, they want the Paycheck Protection Program checks to come forward and they're not seeing that," referring to a new small business relief program that has so far been marred by a rocky rollout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

When it reached 530.000 cases the McDonald clown here said the numbers are declining well right now it has reached over 644.000 cases within 4-5 days. That's over 114.000 newly reported cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Happy as it gets!


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: "645,102" total cases along with "28,605" death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Why is NYC reporting surge in virus deaths?*






New York's governor says that coronavirus deaths outside of care facilities may have been missed


New York City's death count has spiked to more than 10,000 after it reported 3,778 people who likely had Covid-19, but died without being tested.

Firefighters and paramedics had been recording drastic increases in deaths at home around the city, assumed to be caused by the virus.

The new figures, from the city's Health Department, mark a 60% rise in deaths.

In terms of per-capita death rate, New York City has now outpaced Italy - home to the highest death toll in Europe.

"Behind every death is a friend, a family member, a loved one. We are focused on ensuring that every New Yorker who died because of Covid-19 gets counted," said the city's health commissioner, Dr Oxiris Barbot.






New York City's Grand Central Station is seen abandoned at rush hour as the city is pummelled by the virus outbreak.
The revised count brings New York's total virus fatalities to 10,367.
*

Why has this happened?*

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo on Wednesday said that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) had changed guidelines for how coronavirus deaths were to be recorded.

"They want deaths, and then another category of probable deaths," Mr Cuomo said, to be administered by local health departments or coroners. He added that people who passed away outside of a hospital or nursing home may have been missed in previous counts.

Mark Levine, chair of the city's Heath Council that even these adjusted numbers were likely an undercount.

"There were an additional 3,017 deaths above normal levels in past month, not known to be connected to covid," he wrote on Twitter. "There is only one explanation for this increase: direct & indirect victims of the pandemic."



*How does this affect the official death toll?*

It's unclear. Mr Cuomo said the state will work with local agencies to publish revised numbers "as soon as we can".

As of yet, the coronavirus database from Johns Hopkins University - used as the definitive count by many US states and news outlets, including the BBC - has not changed its tally to include "presumed" deaths.

"While these data reflect the tragic impact that the virus has had on our city, they will also help us to determine the scale and scope of the epidemic and guide us in our decisions," Dr Barbot said.



*What are other states doing?*

Since the start of March - before New York City reported its first death - the CDC asked local governments to record "assumed" coronavirus infections on death certificates.

But so far, the application has been inconsistent.

Municipalities in Connecticut, Ohio and Delaware have begun to recorded cases where the infection is assumed but not confirmed with a test, Dr Barbot told the New York Times, while officials in California and Seattle only count virus deaths if proven with a positive test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Check out this shocking death spike of a total of *"33,875"*, i thought the "Wannabe White American" was insisting.....
"Statistical trends must be difficult for you to comprehend. New cases and deaths are DECLINING."
"New cases dropped again today, and new deaths remained flat."
Anyway newest updates: *"666,949"* total cases along with *"33,875"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

Over 673.000 infected and over 34.000 deaths within 5 days it jumped from 530.000. That is an increase of over 143.000 newly infected cases in just a couple of days and the McDonald clown was telling us that the curve is flattening and numbers are declining. Why not come out and defend again? Must have lost his tongue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pentagon now says 2,889 service members have coronavirus*

From CNN's Barbara Starr and Ryan Browne






The Pentagon building. AFP/Getty Images


The Department of Defense has revised their figures for Covid-19 cases across the department with a slightly lower figure.

As of 5 a.m. ET Thursday, 2,889 service members tested positive for Covid-19, including two US service members who have died from coronavirus. This figure is lower than Tuesday when the figure was higher at 3,022 service members.

Two Pentagon officials said the discrepancy was due to miscounting in the Army but the Army has not yet responded with an on-the-record response.

"We strive to release information as quickly and accurately as possible," the Pentagon said in a statement. "The Department of Defense will continue to refine our reporting to the public.”

There are now at least 4,695 positive cases across the entire Department of Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"677,056"* total cases along with *"34,580" *death toll, it just doesn't look good in any way you're looking at it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

Remember it is flattening and declining based on F-22Raptor mathematics supposedly universally accepted and proven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COVID-19


*Why grocery shelves won't be empty for long*


While the sight of empty supermarket shelves may lead shoppers to fear food shortages, experts in the food supply chain say the system is built to endure.

In the earliest days of coronavirus, visiting a local supermarket felt like a bad dream to many. Stepping inside and seeing checkout lines three times their usual length, and quickly realising that you weren’t the only one who felt it was time to stock up. Shouldering past the other shoppers toward the pasta aisle or frozen section, and turning the corner in shock to find rows and rows of empty shelves.

As news of Covid-19 has grabbed the world’s attention, our grocery stores, usually bursting with every item we expect, have quickly been left bare by shoppers panic-buying toilet paper, water, rice, beans, pasta, bread and frozen foods. Images circulated online of empty shelves in late January, leading buyers to queue up ahead of stores’ openings and run essential items dry on e-shopping sites like Amazon Fresh. Compared to the same week in 2019, sales of US sales of dried beans grew 37%, rice 25% and pasta 10%.

Now, as April begins and shoppers continue to bulk-buy, grocery chains have jumped into action. Retailers have united with manufacturers, warehouse workers and supply chain operators to implement emergency policies to meet these skyrocketing demands. But even amid the uncertainty − and despite the seeming scarcity − experts across the food system are looking to reassure us against what could be shoppers’ ultimate fear: that an overburdened food supply chain could lead to a food shortage.


*What a crisis like the novel coronavirus reveals about the food system, more so than its weak points, is actually its flexibility and strength under pressure*
“I can definitely understand people’s concern. Whenever they go into the grocery store, they’re used to seeing everything… but fundamentally, when you think of food production and distribution, food is produced at a high rate right now,” says Lowell Randel, vice president of the Global Cold Chain Alliance (GCCA) in the US.

What a crisis like the novel coronavirus reveals about the food system, more so than its weak points, is actually its flexibility and strength under pressure. The supply chain relies on several industry-spanning mechanisms that are designed to adapt when natural disasters strike – or when food sectors need to pivot during seasonal production spikes. In other words, we’ve been here before.







About four months of food inventory are stored between the factory and grocery store at any one time. (Credit: Getty Images)

“This one’s a little different because it’s prolonged and it’s everywhere… [but] when a hurricane is approaching the country, consumer behaviour is exactly the same [as right now],” says Fred Boehler, CEO of US-based supply chain firm Americold Logistics. Behaviour patterns may be the same, but when food demand is amplified to unprecedented scale across entire nations, many factories must shift to “full capacity” – a state of maximum production rate typically saved for emergency situations like this pandemic.

Adjusting to shoppers’ changing demand in the wake of Covid-19 has been a herculean task, but experts agree that doing so is well within the system’s control – and not cause for alarm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pax Ottomana

Coronavirus is turning the zuperpowa USA into the world's laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

On pace reaching the next grim milestone of *"700,000"* much sooner than expected
Updates: *"677,700" *along with *"34,840" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

riscol said:


> The situation is burning hot in the US when you look at the number of infected cases, way hotter than anywhere else. The US is now completely naked as the crisis reveals how incompetent it is.


They will put a spin on it:-click here for BBC report


----------



## F-22Raptor

grey boy 2 said:


> Check out this shocking death spike of a total of *"33,875"*, i thought the "Wannabe White American" was insisting.....
> "Statistical trends must be difficult for you to comprehend. New cases and deaths are DECLINING."
> "New cases dropped again today, and new deaths remained flat."
> Anyway newest updates: *"666,949"* total cases along with *"33,875"* death toll
> View attachment 624200




The data was underreported last weekend due to the holiday which is why you saw a spike in deaths in Tuesday and Wednesday’s reports. Cases still remain flat and deaths are averaging around 2,000 a day over the last 5 days. Deaths lag behind, because the people that are dying are the ones intubated 1-2 weeks ago. So the US is still riding the peak of the flattening curve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

I believe its safe to say it will hit the grim milestone of *"700000" *within 24 hours or less, not looking good at all
Updates: *"695,107"* along with* "36,576" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Some ajustment needed in a span of half an hour, getting extremely close.....
Newest updates:* "699006" *total cases along with *"36,849" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

530.000 to 699.000 in 6 days , an increase of 169.000 newly infected cases. A week ago the McDonald clown here said the number of newly infected cases and deaths are dropping. Does not look anything like dropping to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The daunting reality of getting US back to normal*




Katty Kay
Presenter, BBC World News @KattyKayBBCon Twitter

16 April 2020




I

What will 'normal' look like?
President Trump says "we'll be the comeback kids", but scientists warn easing restrictions won't be quick or easy - the US still lacks the capacity to test and track infections on the scale needed.

Americans are watching anxiously as Europe slowly opens back up from lockdown. There is intense pressure from the White House and business leaders here to get things moving again as soon as possible. But proposals to do so are fragmented and unclear.

There is a general recognition that it may take the US longer to get out of this than other countries, partly because the country is so large and partly because it responded later than other countries. Shutting down late meant the virus had already spread and so it takes longer to get it out of society.

"A late mover is the worst of all worlds," says Tom Bossert, former national security adviser to President Trump.

Mr Bossert helped develop the pandemic response plan that President George W Bush asked for back in 2005. He has been obsessed with the threat of a pandemic like this ever since and raised the alarm to the White House at the end of February, but didn't get much of a hearing.

*What can be done before we have a vaccine?*

Experts agree the Holy Grail is a vaccine to prevent infection or medical therapies to cure it. "It's over when we have a vaccine," New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said at his daily press conference on Wednesday. But, he added, that vaccine is 12-18 months away.

In the meantime, US scientists want more data before they will be confident they can reopen the economy without the virus flaring right back up again.

They want to know how many people are infected. They want to know more about whether people who've been infected are then immune and if so for how long.

Dr Peggy Hamburg, who ran the Food and Drug Administration under President Obama, says the idea is that "we can test for antibodies (immunity) and then send people back into the economy." But she warns, "we're not there yet to do that with confidence."

But she says two upcoming studies from Westchester country, New York, and Santa Clara county, California, could provide more information on antibodies and immunity.


*How do we build up immunity if staying at home?*

The longer the country is shut down the more the economy suffers but also the fewer people are infected. That's good for protecting the health system but health experts point out that there's some conflict because it doesn't allow people to develop immunity in large enough numbers to reach so-called herd immunity.

The former head of the Centers for Disease Control, Tom Frieden, believes that even in the hotspots like New York, only 5-10% of people have been infected. To get herd immunity 60% of the population needs to have been infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

The "700,000" grim milestone is right before our eyes, whats next?
Newest updates *"700,234" *total cases along with *"36,922"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

New York and New Jersey have high numbers of infected cases which is very close to the location of Fort Detrick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Wow, adding another *"5,000" *new cases in a twenty minutes time span, something has gone seriously wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* 
...................................;;;;;;;;;;;;.Cases…per 100K residents Deaths*
New York.................................... 223,699.... 1,150........... 17,131
New Jersey................................ 78,467...... 883............... 3,840
Massachusetts.......................... 34,402....... 499............ 1,245
Michigan .................................30,023 ,,,,,,,301.............. 2,227
Pennsylvania...........................29,888......... 233............. 921
California............................ 28,888................ 73...... 1,021
Illinois................................. 27,578 ............218....... 1,132
Florida................................. 24,759.......... 115.......... 725
Louisiana............................. 23,118........ 497.......... 1,213
Texas................................... 17,803........ 61....... 447
Georgia............................... 17,194........ 162....... 650
Connecticut.......................... 16,848 ..........473.... 1,036 Maryland............................... 11,572....... 191 ......334
Washington........................... 11,387....... 150....... 592
Indiana .................................10,154....... 151...... 522
Ohio..................................... 9,110 .........78........ 418
Colorado................................ 8,675............ 151..... 372
Virginia................................... 7,491........... 88....... 231
Tennessee............................... 6,263............. 92...... 141
North Carolina.......................... 6,029............ 57...... 176
Missouri................................. 5,371.............. 88...... 184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Where is our McDonald clown F22-Raptor explaining to us that the numbers are flattening and dropping?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

riscol said:


> Where is our McDonald clown F22-Raptor explaining to us that the numbers are flattening and dropping?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

709.000 already, that number keeps on increasing rapidly an extra 4000 new cases within 2 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"713,452"* along with *"37,266"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*This is where states stand on reopening*
By Alaa Elassar, CNN

April 17, 2020


*Delaware*
Gov. John Carney issued a statewide stay-at-home order that will remain until May 15 or until the "public health threat is eliminated."
Delaware has joined a coalition with the Northeastern states of New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, and Rhode Island to coordinate the reopening of the economy, according to a press release from NY Governor Andrew Cuomo's office.
The governor said April 17 that once the state reopens, social distancing, face coverings in public, washing hands, limited gatherings and vulnerable populations sheltering in place will remain.

*District of Columbia*
Washington, DC Mayor Muriel E. Bowser extended a stay-at-home order until May 15.
"I don't know if that means we will be open on May 16, but it will be a point for us to check in. And if we need to extend it beyond that, we certainly will," Bowser said during April 15 media briefing.

*Florida*
Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis issued a stay-at-home order for Floridians until April 30.
DeSantis plans to announce his reopening plan for the state of Florida next week, he said April 16.
During a news conference Thursday, he suggested it could start with allowing elective surgeries.
DeSantis said he will meet April 17 with a task force that includes experts across various industries throughout the state.
Southeast Florida, which is the epicenter of the outbreak in the state, could be treated differently than other parts, the governor said.
*Georgia*
Gov. Brian Kemp issued a statewide shelter-in-place order that runs until April 30. The governor also extended the public health emergency through May 13. All K-12 public schools will remain closed through the end of the school year.
Kemp emphasized the importance of expanding testing before reopening the state.
"We're a little behind the curve from when our peak is going to be to other states around the country," Kemp said during an April 13 press briefing. "That is certainly a day I am ready for, but I think today specifically we have been focused on the surge capacity, ramping up testing to do more than we're doing."

*Hawaii*
Gov. David Ige issued a stay-at-home order for Hawaii residents which will last through at least April 30.
He said Thursday the state doesn't satisfy the federal criteria for phased reopening, one of which is a 14-day downward trend in the number of cases. "We're making progress, but we're not there yet, so please continue your hard work and perseverance, we will get through this together," he said.
*Idaho*
Gov. Brad Little amended his order April 15 to allow for some businesses and facilities to reopen for curbside pickup, drive-in and drive-thru service and for mailed or delivery services. It is now effective through the end of the month.
Little said that the measures were working and Idaho is "truly seeing a flattening of the curve."
Little said that the measures were working and Idaho is "truly seeing a flattening of the curve."
"Our goal is for most businesses to open after the end of the month, but with the understanding that it may not be possible if there's an upward trend in severe Covid-19 cases in Idaho between now and then," Little said.

*Illinois*


Gov. J.B. Pritzker issued a stay-at-home order through at least April 30.
Pritzker said during a media briefing Monday that he believes the current state in Illinois has been enough to slowly start lifting shelter-in-place orders so that some industry workers can go back to work.
Although there is no clear time line, he hopes that restarting production will go "industry by industry, and maybe company by company."
On April 15 when asked about possibly extending the order into May he said: "We're continuing to (consult health officials) and we'll be making announcements about our decisions over the next several days."

*Indiana*

Gov. Eric Holcomb on April 17 extended the stay-at-home order through May 1.
The extension will give the state additional time to look into what the best way is to reopen sectors of the economy, Holcomb said. He said he would work with the state hospital association to see when elective surgeries could resume.
Indiana is part of a Midwest coalition of states looking at reopening possibilities

*Iowa*

Gov. Kim Reynolds has not declared a stay-at-home order. Reynolds issued a State of Public Health Disaster Emergency on March 17, ordering all nonessential businesses to close until April 30.
The governor formed an Iowa economic recovery task force consisting of state leaders and private business leaders and announced plans to discuss with education leaders about the possibility of reopening schools.
Reynolds on April 16 announced that residents of the region of the state with the most cases, where there was an outbreak at a food processing plant, cannot get together until April 30.
"You may gather only with members or your immediate household," Reynolds said, adding there were a few exceptions like religious services with 10 worshippers or fewer.

*Kansas*

Gov. Laura Kelly issued a stay-at-home order, which has been extended until May 3.
The initial order was set to expire April 19.
Kelly said Kansas expects to see its peak of coronavirus cases between April 19-29, based on projections.
*Kentucky*
Gov. Andy Beshear issued a "Healthy at Home" orde March 25 that is in effect indefinitely.
Kentucky is working with six other states to coordinate reopening measures.
The governor said April 16 it will be a phased-in approach "where we can have that that symbiotic bump ... to make sure that the steps that we take ultimately have a bigger reward or bigger output, because they are being replicated in other areas that we already do so much business with."
*Louisiana*
Gov. John Bel Edwards extended the state's stay-at-home order through April 30.
The governor announced on April 16 the formation of an economic recovery task force.
"They're going to look at our economy, make recommendations to make our businesses more resilient so that we can open them up, get businesses open, get workers back to work, but do so in a way that adequately affects public health," he said.
*Maine*
Gov. Janet Mills issued a "Stay Healthy at Home" executive order through at least April 30. Mills extended the state's civil state of emergency until May 15.
"We are in the midst of one of the greatest public health crises this world has seen in more than a century," Mills said in a news release. "This virus will continue to sicken people across our state; our cases will only grow, and more people will die. I say this to be direct, to be as honest with you as I can. Because saving lives will depend on us."
Mills said she wished she didn't have to extend the state of emergency, but "the continued spread of the virus demands a sustained response by the State."
Maine is in touch with neighbors New Hampshire and Vermont on reopening measures, the governor said April 14.

*Maryland*

Gov. Larry Hogan issued a statewide stay-at-home order on March 30. There is no current potential end date.
The governor said during his appearance on CNN Newsroom on April 13 that the state is discussing ways to safely reopen the state with health officials, and that his priority is to save lives, not the economy.
"We've got to listen to the doctors and scientists," Hogan said. "We've also got to be concerned about people getting the help they need and getting on track, but doing so in a gradual and safe manner when it's really the right time to do it."
Hogan said a cooperation amongst other governors on when to reopen the states would be a "good idea."
People in Maryland will be required to wear face coverings in stores and on public transportation as of April 18.
*Massachusetts*
Gov. Charlie Baker issued an emergency order requiring all nonessential businesses to close facilities until May 4.
Massachusetts has joined a coalition with the Northeastern states of New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Pennsylvania, Delaware, and Rhode Island to coordinate the reopening of the economy, according to a press release from NY Governor Andrew Cuomo's office.
Baker told residents of his state that officials have begun conversations around reopening the state but there's still a lot of work that needs to be done before a plan is set into motion.
The state will need to have testing, tracing, isolation and quarantine procedures in place to reopen, the governor said.
"I think it's going to be really important that we all pay attention to what the others are up to, and to make sure that nobody does anything that puts somebody in a really bad spot, because they just weren't thinking about what that impact was going to be on some other part of the Northeastern part of the US," he said.

*Michigan*

Gov. Gretchen Whitmer extended the state's stay-at-home order through April 30.
Whitmer said during Monday's press briefing that reopening the state's economy will be based on a "data-driven approach based on facts, based on science, based on recommendations from experts."
The four factors the governor will take into consideration before reopening Michigan include a sustained reduction in cases, expanded testing and tracing capabilities, sufficient healthcare capacity, and the best practices for the workplace.
At the end of week that saw a protest at the Capitol and an anti-Whitmer tweet from Trump, the governor said April 17: "There's no one I think is more eager to start reengaging sectors of our economy than I am. But the last thing I want to do is to have a second wave here and so we've got to be really smart."
She said the first businesses to reopen will be in low-risk sectors.
*Minnesota*
Gov. Tim Walz extended the state's stay-at-home order through May 3.
He also signed an executive order extending the peacetime emergency for an additional 30 days until May 13.
Walz emphasized the importance of expanding testing and tracing the spread of the virus before opening the state.
The governor's plan to open up the economy is to "test, we have to do contact tracing, and we have to isolate the people who need to be isolated, and this has to be on a massive scale," Walz said.

*Mississippi*

Gov. Tate Reeves has extended a shelter-in-place order to April 27.
Reeves said April 17 the state will begin relaxing some of the restrictions on nonessential businesses by allowing them to offer services via drive-thru, curbside or delivery.
Reeves has said the state needed to open things back up as quickly and as responsibly as possible.
"We know that we will not be able to return to our typical lives right away," Reeves said during a media briefing on April 13.
"There are still more sacrifices to be made. We do want to look ahead to opening things up, I know that there are many Mississippians whose lives and livelihoods rely on our ability to get them back to work in a responsible way."
*Missouri*
Gov. Mike Parson on April 16 extended the stay-at-home order through May 3.
The governor's office said they will work with hospitals, healthcare providers, health officials, and business leaders to develop a reopening plan.
"Our reopening efforts will be careful, deliberate, and done in phases," he said.

*Montana*

Gov. Steve Bullock extended the state's stay-at-home order through April 24.
Bullock held a governor's coronavirus task force tele-town hall for Montanans on Monday in which he said following the state's guidelines will allow the state to reopen sooner rather than later.
Bullock said he does not know when the stay at home order will be lifted and that while he doesn't "want to have it in place any longer than what's necessary," he is more concerned about completely reopening the state and jeopardizing the work that has been done.
*Nebraska*
Gov. Pete Ricketts issued the "21 Days to Stay Home and Stay Healthy" campaign on April 10. Ricketts ordered that all hair salons, tattoo parlors and strip clubs be closed through April 30 and all organized group sports canceled until May 31.
Nebraska is one of the states that has not issued a stay-at-home order to limit the spread of coronavirus nationwide. Ricketts has not made any plans to reopen the state.
The state's campaign is based on six rules: staying home, socially distancing at work, shopping alone and only once a week, helping kids social distance, helping seniors stay at home and exercising at home.
*Nevada*
Gov. Steve Sisolak issued a stay-at-home order that expires April 30.
When asked about how he'd make his decision to reopen the economy, Sisolak said "positive testing is important but it's not my number one parameter."
"The things that I look at on a daily basis are hospitalizations, intensive care unit hospitalizations, ventilator usage, and people who pass," Sisolak added.
He said April 16 that reopening would happen with gradual steps. "I cannot take the chance of overwhelming our healthcare system," he said.

*New Hampshire*

Gov. Chris Sununu issued a stay-at-home order until May 4.
Sununu told reporters on April 16 that he'll decide on whether to extend the order before May 4.
"We want to give people some flexibility and be able to plan," Sununu said. He said that applies to restrictions on nonessential businesses and public gatherings.
All public and private schools will remain closed for the rest of the school year, and students will continue remote learning, he said.

*New Jersey*

Gov. Phil Murphy issued a stay-at-home order on March 21* that has no specific end date.*
New Jersey has joined a coalition with the Northeastern states of New York, Connecticut, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Rhode Island and Massachusetts to coordinate the reopening of the economy, according to a news release from New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo's office.
"No one has given more thought or is more eager to restart our economy than I am, but if we don't get the sequencing right, we put more lives at risk. The only path to a sustainable economic recovery is through a strong healthcare recovery," Murphy said in a news release.
"A coordinated, regional approach, informed by a multi-state council of experts, will help us avoid a major setback with potentially disastrous consequences."

*N**ew Mexico
*
Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham extended the state's emergency order to April 30.
She said Thursday her state is evaluating the federal guidelines but authorities cannot put the "cart before the horse."
"Please know that my administration is working doggedly to develop robust economic recovery plans alongside a plan for a thoughtful, staged and flexible reopening of our state -- and the moment we can safely implement those plans, they will be implemented with the same dedication and focus that we are using to contain this pandemic," the governor said.

* New York*

Gov. Andrew Cuomo issued a "New York State on PAUSE" executive order which took effect on March 22. Schools and nonessential businesses are ordered to stay closed until April 29.
New York has joined a coalition with the Northeastern states of New Jersey, Connecticut, Pennsylvania, Delaware, and Rhode Island and Massachusetts to coordinate the reopening of the economy, according to a press release from Cuomo's office.
The governor has not come to any decision on when businesses will reopen and said he rejected "any elected official or any expert who says I can tell you what's going to happen four weeks from today."
The governor said April 16 there are factors for when a business can reopen, including how essential it is and what is the risk of catching the virus.

*North Carolina*

Gov. Roy Cooper issued a stay-at-home order for the state effective until April 29.
The governor said that the more people adhere to social distancing requirements in April, the sooner the state will loosen restrictions.
"We have a team examining how North Carolina can emerge with the right practices in place to keep us healthy and strong and ready to jump start our economy," Cooper said in Monday's press briefing.
"We're considering the most effective ways to modify executive orders to help boost the economy while continuing to prevent our hospitals from being overwhelmed with Covid-19 patients."

*North Dakota*

Gov. Doug Burgum has only shut down schools, restaurants, fitness centers, movie theaters and salons. Burgum declared a state of emergency on March 13.
North Dakota is one of the states that has not issued a stay-at-home order.
Burgum has said he hopes some businesses can start to reopen May 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jacksonville beaches reopen in Florida as states begin easing stay-at-home restrictions*

By Amir Vera and Randi Kaye, CNN

April 18, 2020


*The scene at Jacksonville Beach wasn't one of caution in the middle of a worldwide pandemic. Crowds cheered and flooded the beach when police took the barriers down. People were seen swimming, biking, surfing, running and fishing.
Social distancing seemed to be the last thing on anyone's mind Friday. Some residents told CNN not being able to go to the beach was "torture." People were out with their towels, coolers and sunbathing. There were very few masks.

Beaches will be open from 6 to 11 a.m. and from 5 to 8 p.m. daily with some restrictions, according to Jacksonville's website. Recreational activities such as running, biking, hiking and swimming will be permitted during this soft reopening, the city's website said.
Despite the scene at the beach Friday, the city's website said activities such as sunbathing or any type of group activity will not be allowed at beaches during the restricted hours and items like towels, blankets, chairs, coolers and grills will not be permitted on the beach.



City of Jacksonville (COJ)

✔@CityofJax*

* Reminder 

When Duval County beaches & parks open today from 5pm to 8pm it is for exercise only - No chairs, coolers, sunbathing, or towels/blankets laid out to sit on. 






https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1251140641628831744
345
9:29 AM - Apr 17, 2020

"This can be the beginning of the pathway back to normal life," Mayor Lenny Curry said. "Please respect and follow these limitations. Stay within the guidelines for your safety as well as for the safety of your neighbors."
People were excited to be able to get back out onto the sand.
"I'm planning on going and riding my bicycle or surfing," Elliott Toney told CNN affiliate WJXT
But not everyone thought reopening the beaches was a good idea.
"There's a potential for the virus to blow into the air, so I think it's a risk," Lisa Mancini told the affiliate.

Officials aren't afraid to pull the plug on beachgoers if they don't abide by the social distancing rules and beach restrictions, Atlantic Beach Mayor Ellen Glasser said at a press conference Friday.
"This not a time to lounge. This is not a time to party. This is a time where you need to exercise, keep moving and then go home," Glasser said.
Parks will resume regular hours but the city's order limiting gatherings to fewer than 50 people remains in effect.

Gov. Ron DeSantis was criticized back in March for his handling of spring break and not closing the beaches sooner. As a result, he issued a "Safer at Home" order that went into effect April 3 and is in effect until April 30. The order limits movement outside homes to providing or getting essential services or carrying out essential activities and applies to interaction with other people outside of residents' homes.

DeSantis supported the idea of reopening beaches, parks and other public spaces as long as social distancing is practiced, WJXT reported.

"You look at how this disease is transmitted, it's transmitted overwhelmingly when you are in close, sustained contact with people, usually in an indoor environment," DeSantis said. "Going forward, we got to be promoting people to get exercise, do it in a good way, to do it in a safe way."

CNN's John Murgatroyd contributed to this report.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Wow, adding *"23,000"* new cases and *"1,500" *in a day, it won't looks pretty once the easing restriction enable
Updates: *"736,342"* new cases along with *"38,773" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

Almost 738.000 cases and deaths approaching fast 40.000 , the actual numbers are way higher as the unreported cases dating back to summer 2019 are left out in the calculations. Lifting the ban in the US will certainly create a 2nd wave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"741,504"* total cases along with *"39,047" *death toll, on pace to the next sad milestone of *"800,000" *soon (my prediction: 5 days) hopefully i will be proven wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

A week ago 530.000 cases and now 741.000, in just 7 days 211.000 new cases. That is an astounding 30142 per day on average. This is called flattening and the cases are dropping. Even people with the lowest intelligence understand it is skyrocketing in the US so what does that make our McDonald clown? He is even more stupid than my mongrel at home which i adopted from somewhere in South East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

* Birx says social distancing has saved American lives, some states start plans to roll back restrictions*

Doug StanglinJoel Shannon
USA TODAY

President Donald Trump on Saturday said Texas, Vermont, Montana, Ohio, North Dakota and Idaho are taking various steps toward a "safe, gradual and phased opening." He said some protestors are responding to governors who "have gotten carried away” with restrictive measures, particularly criticizing Michigan and Virginia. 

The latest fatality figures for the U.S., as tallied by Johns Hopkins University, pushed the total death toll in the country to over 38,000 as of Saturday evening.

There are over 730,000 coronavirus cases in the U.S. and over 2.3 million worldwide Saturday, according to Johns Hopkins University data. Birx said probable cases were now being counted in U.S. data in addition to confirmed cases, leading to weeks-old probable cases being added to totals late this week.

Confirmed Cases by State
......................

242,570 confirmed

New York, US
..........

81,599 confirmed

New Jersey, US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*When will a second wave of the coronavirus hit and what will it look like?*

Elizabeth Weise
USA TODAY

COVID-19 pandemic has run its course, scientists are worried about the second wave of the disease.

It could crash worse than the first, killing tens of thousands of people who did such a good job of sheltering in place they remain virgin ground for the virus. Or it could be a mere swell, with so many people having been infected without symptoms that levels of immunity are higher than realized.

There is no crystal ball to look to, as so many crucial pieces of information remain missing. 

Are people who've had COVID-19 immune? How long does immunity last? Will the virus play out like influenza and the common cold, peaking during cooler months and falling during warmer ones? Is its deadly path undeterred whatever the weather?

Until there’s a vaccine “it’s unfortunately not unlikely that we may see a second wave or even a third wave,” said Peter Marks, director of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration’s Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, which oversee vaccines.

“I shudder to think of that, but I think we have to be realistic."








*Immunity: Can you get the coronavirus more than once?*

The first question on every doctor’s mind is whether someone who’s had COVID-19 is immune and if so for how long. People who've had mumps are immune from it for life. Versions of the common cold caused by different types of coronavirus see immunity wane with a year. Variations are wide.

COVID-19 is such a new disease there is no solid data on the immunity of survivors. But given its similarities to coronaviruses such as Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) and Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS), it's expected to convey at least some immunity.

That’s good news because so many people have contracted COVID-19 from SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes the disease. Many more probably have had it asymptotically and didn’t know. Both groups likely have some immunity.


What percentage of the population is immune is impossible to know because the United States doesn’t yet have widespread testing, experts say. An answer is likely months away. Even if immunity isn't lifelong, the virus may have infected enough people to make it hard for it to find new victims.

Here's how we may learn to cope with coronavirus death toll.

*Will the coronavirus go away in the summer?*
Another factor is whether the virus survives longer in cooler, drier weather. That’s why the flu is more common in winter, its virus survives longer and people are more likely to be indoors in close contact.

“We have no idea really whether this is going to bounce back the moment people start going back outdoors or if the warmer weather is actually going to help us out,” said Michael Mina, a professor of epidemiology at the Center for Communicable Disease Dynamics at Harvard's Chan School of Public Health.

“If it doesn’t happen in the summer, we’d all be very surprised if we don’t see some reemergence in the fall,” he said.

In that case, COVID-19’s sweet spot could be the same as influenza, roughly October to May, with a peak between October and November, modeling suggests. If it does behave like influenza, it will move to the Southern hemisphere for winter there, then return to the Northern hemisphere for its cold months.

“To anthropomorphize, the virus will come back here looking for new victims,” said Poland.

The first wave of the disease, which the world is experiencing now, hit so hard because no one had immunity. It could eventually fall into a pattern of yearly reoccurrence, like influenza.

If compounded with the annual wave of winter flu, the nation’s hospitals would be further taxed.

A fall spike also seems likely as children go back to school, said Mike Reid, a professor of infectious disease at the University of California, San Francisco.

To prevent that, wide-scale testing will need to be available and contact tracing must be in place to find everyone who’s been exposed and get them to self-isolate for at least 14 days.

“Given the potential for repeated waves, the more that can be put in place to rapidly jump on every new spike and ring-fence every infected individual with wraparound health services is going to be crucial,” Reid said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Over 759.000 cases and 40.000 deaths breakpoint passed. Oh boy oh boy this ain't lookin good. Just a week ago 530.000 and look at it a massive increase of 229.000. I do not know how they teach maths in the US but that does not look anything like flattening or dropping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Coronavirus deaths have topped 41,000 in the US as governors face mounting pressure to reopen their states.

What else is happening in the US and Canada?

As the state's rate of infection slows, New York Governor Andrew Cuomo says his state will begin "aggressive" antibody testing to give "the first true snapshot of what we're really dealing with"
Protests against strict statewide stay-home orders are expected in Arizona, Colorado, Montana and Washington state on Sunday, following earlier protests in half a dozen states
President Donald Trump tweets that the US is now the "King of Ventilators" as some state leaders plea for more federal support
In Canada, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said that the number of coronavirus cases "is trending in the right direction", but urged caution in lifting social distancing measures as total infections near 35,000 nationwide
Trudeau's Liberal party is working to establish terms for the re-opening of Parliament this week, after the government's tentative proposal was rejected by Canada's opposition party


The number of coronavirus-related deaths in the US has now surpassed 41,000, according to Johns Hopkins.

The US university - which has been tracking the outbreak since shortly after it erupted in China late last year - says there are now more than 746,000 confirmed infections across America, with the New York state being the worst-hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

approaching fast 763.000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The coronavirus death toll in the U.S. hit a new plateau, New York state will begin the nation's most aggressive antibody testing campaign this week and some states are beginning to loosen restrictions as the nationwide effort to restore the economy began to take shape Sunday.

Negotiators were also close to a deal that could provide $300 billion in additional funding to struggling small businesses.

Overwhelmingly, restrictions remained in force. In Oklahoma City, a virtual ceremony was held to mark the 25th anniversary of the bombing that killed 168 people.

“What breaks our hearts the most is ... we know we can’t assemble the large crowds that normally come to this remembrance ceremony," organizers said in a statement. The tribute included 168 seconds of silence, and the names of 168 people killed in the bombing will be read aloud.

COVID-19 claimed the lives of almost 1,900 Americans Saturday, and the toll death in the U.S. surpassed 41,000, according to the Johns Hopkins University's data dashboard.

As unemployment soars and economic fallout increases, the White House has announced guidelines for states to start opening their economies. A handful of states are starting the process of relaxing restrictions as protests crop up across the country. 

There are over 746,000 coronavirus cases in the U.S. and over 2.3 million worldwide.



*New York*

On Saturday, New York joined Connecticut and New Jersey in opening up their marinas, boatyards and boat launches for recreational use.


----------



## UKBengali

riscol said:


> Over 759.000 cases and 40.000 deaths breakpoint passed. Oh boy oh boy this ain't lookin good. Just a week ago 530.000 and look at it a massive increase of 229.000. I do not know how they teach maths in the US but that does not look anything like flattening or dropping.




Actually cases is not the best way to see how the virus is spreading unless you can either test a large enough random sample on a regular basis or test everyone.

Deaths are far better way to measure how the virus is progressing, although you have to wait the longest for this data for obvious reason:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/







Ignoring that massive spike on April 14 which counted all the "probable' deaths from New York and it looks like USA may have hit it's peak.


----------



## ghazi52

Protesters have taken to the streets in states across the US, demanding that governors reopen economies shut by the coronavirus pandemic.

Rallies in Arizona, Colorado, Montana and Washington state took place on Sunday, following earlier protests in half a dozen states.

Agitation for easing restrictions has grown, despite the risk of a Covid-19 resurgence posed by reopening too soon.

US President Donald Trump has signalled support for the protests.

The US has become the centre of the Covid-19 crisis, with over 760,000 cases and some 40,000 deaths - but signs have emerged that it is reaching the apex of the outbreak and that infection rates are slowing in some states.

Governors in several states have begun discussions to plan reopening amid signs of the slowdown, but other regions remain under strict lockdown.

California Governor Gavin Newsom was the first in the nation to issue a state-wide stay-at-home order, shuttering the country's most populous state since 19 March. Neighbouring west coast states Washington and Oregon followed suit days later, putting their combined 11.5 million residents under a stay-at-home order since 23 March.

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo announced this week that the state would extend its stay home measures until 15 May. Speaking at his daily virus briefing on Sunday, Mr Cuomo urged caution to residents, beset with "cabin fever" and desperate for their state to reopen.

"We still have to make sure we keep that beast under control," Mr Cuomo said. "As we all get very eager to get on with life and move on."

"This is only halftime in this entire situation."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

776.000 racing towards 800.000 this week ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like the grim milestone of "800,000" will probably reach by tomorrow the latest
Newest updates: "791,200" total cases along with "42,270" death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

It is getting out of control. If US starts to relax the lockdown i fear a huge incoming wave will blast off all the way to the stratosphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Latest update: in a 15 mins span: an increase of *"3,539" *new cases and *"230"* death toll
Newest data *"794,739"* total cases along with *"42,500" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

President Donald Trump once again got into a confrontation with a reporter during a White House news briefing after being asked Sunday why he did not tell the American people sooner about the threat posed by the coronavirus. 

CBS News reporter Weijia Jiang asked Trump about a comment he made at a briefing on Thursday, where he said he was "angry" because the truth about the COVID-19 outbreak "should have been told to us a lot sooner." 

"People knew it was happening and people didn't want to talk about it. I don't know why, but we're going to get to the bottom of it," Trump said Thursday. When asked, he declined to say if he was referring to China. 

"Many Americans are saying the exact same thing about you, that you should've warned them the virus was spreading like wildfire through the month of February instead of holding rallies with thousands of people. Why did you wait so long to warn them?" Jiang asked Sunday.

"Who are you with?" Trump asked twice as Jiang continued to speak. Jiang has covered the Trump White House for CBS News for nearly two years and has traveled with the president several times. During an April 3 news briefing, he told Jiang, "You ought to be ashamed of yourself" and said she asked her question about his son-in-law Jared Kushner in what he said was "a very nasty tone." 

After Jiang identified herself, Trump pointed to his restrictions on travel from China, which were announced Jan. 31. 

Jiang cut the president off to point out the restrictions "only applied to Chinese nationals" and not Americans returning from China. 

"Nice and easy, nice and easy. Just relax," Trump told Jiang. He continued to tout the efficacy of his China travel ban, and cited Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, who has said if not for the travel ban, "we would have had many, many more cases." 

"You're the president. You didn't warn people that it was spreading so quickly," Jiang said as she and the president began to speak over one another. 

Jiang told Trump that when he issued the travel ban, the virus was already in the U.S. Trump responded by repeatedly asking the reporter how many COVID-19 cases there were in the U.S. at the time he issued his ban. (According to FactCheck.org, there were nine confirmed cases at the time, but experts believe the actual number was higher because little testing was being conducted then.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*"800,000"* total cases grim milestone is right here before our eyes much quicker than anyone's guess
Anyway newest updates: *"800,197"* total cases along with *"42,940" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Won't take long to see 1,000,000!


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus: Immigration to US to be suspended amid pandemic, Trump says*






The US has the highest number of confirmed cases of Covid-19 in the world
President Donald Trump has said he will sign an executive order to temporarily suspend all immigration to the US because of the coronavirus.

On Twitter, he cited "the attack from the invisible enemy", as he calls the virus, and the need to protect the jobs of Americans, but did not give details.

It was not clear what programmes might be affected and whether the president would be able to carry out the order.

Critics say the government is using the pandemic to crack down on immigration.

Immigration has traditionally been a strong campaigning theme for Mr Trump, but has taken a back seat during the pandemic and in the lead-up to the November election.









Mr Trump's announcement late on Monday came as the White House argued that the worst of the pandemic was over and the country could begin reopening. The restrictions on people's movement, implemented by many states to curb the spread of the virus, have paralysed parts of the economy.

Over the past four weeks, more than 20 million Americans have registered for unemployment benefits. That amounts to roughly as many jobs as employers had added over the previous decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"821,184"* total cases along with *"45013"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Director of key Trump administration vaccine agency suddenly departs*

By Kaitlan Collins and Betsy Klein, CNN

April 21, 2020

(CNN)....The director of the agency responsible for leading the charge on the production and purchase of vaccines in the Trump administration is no longer leading the agency as of Tuesday, CNN has confirmed.
Dr. Rick Bright had led the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority, which has been central to the response to the coronavirus outbreak, since 2016. An acting director has taken over in his position, though the reason behind Bright's sudden departure is still unclear.

The move was first reported by STAT News.
A spokesperson for the Department of Health and Human Services confirmed Bright's move in a statement to CNN and said he will now lead a new government project: a public-private partnership on vaccine development and treatment.

"On April 17, the National Institutes of Health (NIH) announced a new public-private partnership -- the Accelerating COVID-19 Therapeutic Interventions and Vaccines (ACTIV) partnership -- to accelerate the development of COVID-19 vaccine and treatment options. At the same time, given the simultaneous importance of accelerating the development of diagnostic tests for COVID-19, Dr. Rick Bright will transfer the skills he has applied as Director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA) to the National Institutes of Health, as part of a bold plan to accelerate the development and deployment of novel point-of-care testing platforms," the HHS statement said.

The spokesperson added: "Dr. Bright brings extensive experience and expertise in facilitating powerful public-private partnerships that advance the health and well-being of the American people. Gary Disbrow with the Office of the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response will serve as the acting director of BARDA."
Bright had been with the agency as its influenza and Emerging Infectious Diseases Division director since 2010 before he was tapped to lead it in late 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

8 days ago the McDonald clown said it was flattening and dropping. From 530.000 to 821.000, that is an increase of almost 300.000 in just 8-9 days. We could be very stupid and it is too difficult to comprehend but can someone who actually understands F22-Raptor's maths explain to us why this is called flattening and dropping?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest updates: *"826,490" *total cases along with *"45,411" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

i think by the end of this week 900.000 could be reached

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

I hope the infection and death numbers will spike up 100x folds when all lockdowns get lifted as planned. In that case DJT reelection will be doomed.


----------



## riscol

I understand that president Trump wants to reopen the economy as quickly as possible because that is the only thing he has for a 2nd term. 17 million filling for unemployment does not look good and that is why he is intentionally calling it the China virus to make it appear it was out of his control. It is hopeless for the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*US health official warns of dangerous second wave*









The US has reported the most coronavirus cases in the world
A second wave of coronavirus cases in the US could be even worse than the first, the country's top health official has warned.

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) director Robert Redfield said the danger was higher as a fresh outbreak would likely coincide with the flu season.

It would put "unimaginable strain" on the US health care system, he said.

The US has seen more than 800,000 cases - the highest in the world.

More than 45,000 people have so far died with coronavirus across the US, according to a tally kept by Johns Hopkins University.

California had its highest one-day rise in new cases on Monday while New Jersey, the worst-hit US state apart from New York, saw its highest increase in deaths in one day.


In an interview with the Washington Post, Mr Redfield said that "there's a possibility that the assault of the virus on our nation next winter will actually be even more difficult than the one we just went through".

He urged officials in the US to prepare for the possibility of having to confront a flu and a coronavirus epidemic at the same time.



*'Really, really difficult'*

Mr Redfield stressed the importance of getting flu shots. He said that getting vaccinated "may allow there to be a hospital bed available for your mother or grandmother that may get coronavirus".

The CDC chief said that coronavirus had arrived in the US as the regular flu season was subsiding. He argued that if it had arrived at the peak of the winter influenza season, "it could have been been really, really, really, really difficult".

His warning comes as several US states are moving to ease lockdown restrictions.

Mr Redfield said that social distancing remained key to curb the spread of the virus and urged officials to keep stressing its importance even as restrictions on movement were lifted.

He said recent anti-lockdown protests were "not helpful".






Media captionCoronavirus: Michigan residents protest governor's stay-at-home orders





At an anti-lockdown protest in Denver a man wearing scrubs challenged demonstrators

He urged state and federal officials to step up tests to identify those who have coronavirus and the people they have had contact.

He said that the Centers for Disease Control planned to hire more than 650 people - more than doubling its current staff - to help with contact tracing among other things.

The CDC was also exploring the possibility of using Census Bureau workers to help with contact tracing he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Total confirmed cases in the US:

*825,306*

Total deaths:

*45,075*

Total recovered:

*75,673*


Last updated: 4/22/20 at 8:39 AM

SOURCE Johns Hopkins University; WHO; CDC; USA TODAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Over 837.000 - 838.000 confirmed cases already , do not worry Americans rules will be relaxed very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like the next grim milestone of *"900000"* total cases will be reach within this week
Updates:* "849,047*" total cases along with *"47,426"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

I think F-22Raptor the McDonald clown is so embarrassed he just stopped telling us it's flattening and dropping any longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"854,250"* total cases along with *"47,833"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mazeto

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-killing-americans-weeks-earlier-than-thought

This news is very significant because :
1. Deaths on Feb 6& 17 by Coronavirus in the US is way earlier than the official Feb27 death.
2. The doctors are saying it means these people received the infection atleast 2-3 weeks earlier ( viz mid January)
3. Further damaging the US narrative, the doctors are saying none of the dead had any travel or contact with people who travelled, meaning they got community transmission(stage3). This may put the first infections in the US timeline the same as China .
4. The doctors are saying there are likely may more such deaths. They are saying since the CDC guidelines in the beginning were to test only those with travel history, it would have missed those who aquired it from the community like the above examples.
Combining the above data with the desperate blame game of the US , their open hostility to China and their history of leaky biological warfare ( eg anhrax spore mailed everywhere after 9/11) it won't be a stretch to imagine a renegade group within the administration owing allegiance to Steve Bannon/Bolton et all released it in the US or China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The figures below are based on data from the Johns Hopkins University Center for Systems Science and Engineering. These numbers are updated every 15 minutes but may differ from

other sources due to differences in reporting times. For up-to-the-minute updates, follow our live coverage.

*................................................Cases* *…per 100K residents* *Deaths* *…per 100K residents

*
New York................................ 263,754 ....1,356........ 19,453............... 100
New Jersey............................. 95,914 ......1,080........ 5,150.................. 58
Massachusetts........................ 42,944....... 623.......... 2,182.................. 32
California............................... 37,710....... 95............ 1,440................... 4
Pennsylvania.......................... 36,212....... 283.......... 1,673................... 13
Illinois................................... 35,109....... 277.......... 1,565.................... 12
Michigan.............................. 33,966......... 340.......... 2,813.................... 28
Florida................................ 28,586......... 133........... 927 4
Louisiana............................ 25,258....... 543............. 1,473 32
Connecticut........................ 22,469....... 630............. 1,544 43
Texas................................ 21,774....... 75............... 569 2
Georgia............................. 21,102........ 199............ 846 8
Maryland.......................... 14,775...... 244.............. 698 12
Ohio................................ 14,117....... 121.............. 610 5
Washington...................... 12,494....... 164.............. 692 9
Indiana........................... 12,438........ 185............. 666 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*World War II veteran dies of COVID-19 100 years after twin brother succumbed to Spanish flu*









WWII veteran Philip Kahn dies of COVID-19. — Twitter


NEW YORK: A 100-year-old World War II veteran has died of the new coronavirus a century after his twin brother was killed in the 1918-19 Spanish flu pandemic, US media reports said.

Philip Kahn fought at the Battle of Iwo Jima and helped with aerial surveys after the atomic bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, Newsday said Wednesday in its online edition.

Kahn and his twin Samuel were born in December 1919 and Samuel died of the Spanish flu not long after, the Long Island newspaper said, quoting his family.

His grandson Warren Zysman said Kahn had been afraid of another pandemic coming along during his lifetime.

"It was something he brought up quite frequently," Zysman told _CNN_.

"I would have conversations with him, he would say to me, 'I told you history repeats itself, 100 years is not that long of a period of time.'"

Kahn experienced coronavirus symptoms such as coughing before his death on April 17 and knew he might have it, Zysman told CNN.

"He talked about his brother a lot in the last few days," Zysman said.

Kahn enlisted in the US Army Air Corps pilot training program in 1940, and after the United States entered the war he served in the Pacific -- at the Battle of Iwo Jima and later in the firebombing raids over Japan, Newsday said. He was awarded two bronze stars.

"War is terrible," he told Newsday on his 98th birthday in 2017.

"Soldiers get killed, but the civilians suffer, too, and the women and children suffer the worst."

Kahn was buried Monday at New Montefiore Cemetery in West Babylon, Long Island, Newsday said.

Kahn is not the only person to die from the new coronavirus after losing a sibling to the 1918-19 Spanish flu.

A 96-year-old woman who died in San Antonio, Texas on April 14 lost an older sister to the pandemic, _News4SA _reported, although she never knew her sibling.

The deadliest pandemic in modern history, Spanish flu killed an estimated 50 million victims and infected around 500 million around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> The figures below are based on data from the Johns Hopkins University Center for Systems Science and Engineering. These numbers are updated every 15 minutes but may differ from
> 
> other sources due to differences in reporting times. For up-to-the-minute updates, follow our live coverage.
> 
> *................................................Cases* *…per 100K residents* *Deaths* *…per 100K residents
> 
> *
> New York................................ 263,754 ....1,356........ 19,453............... 100
> New Jersey............................. 95,914 ......1,080........ 5,150.................. 58
> Massachusetts........................ 42,944....... 623.......... 2,182.................. 32
> California............................... 37,710....... 95............ 1,440................... 4
> Pennsylvania.......................... 36,212....... 283.......... 1,673................... 13
> Illinois................................... 35,109....... 277.......... 1,565.................... 12
> Michigan.............................. 33,966......... 340.......... 2,813.................... 28
> Florida................................ 28,586......... 133........... 927 4
> Louisiana............................ 25,258....... 543............. 1,473 32
> Connecticut........................ 22,469....... 630............. 1,544 43
> Texas................................ 21,774....... 75............... 569 2
> Georgia............................. 21,102........ 199............ 846 8
> Maryland.......................... 14,775...... 244.............. 698 12
> Ohio................................ 14,117....... 121.............. 610 5
> Washington...................... 12,494....... 164.............. 692 9
> Indiana........................... 12,438........ 185............. 666 10





do you have any understanding of the fact how these death numbers also include people dying off heart attacks,diabetes,cancer only because they carried covid 19 virus with them symptoms or no symptoms....they are being counted as 'probable corona deaths' by CDC.

However the same benchmark is not applied to Flu deaths for of the same above ailments.
Which makes us believe the Flu deaths are way higher than reported and Corona death numbers are exaggerated.


Why doesn’t CDC base its seasonal flu mortality estimates only on death certificates that specifically list influenza?
Seasonal influenza may lead to death from other causes, such as pneumonia, congestive heart failure, or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease. It has been recognized for many years that influenza is underreported on death certificates. There may be several reasons for underreporting, including that patients aren’t always tested for seasonal influenza virus infection, particularly older adults who are at greatest risk of seasonal influenza complications and death. Even if a patient is tested for influenza, influenza virus infection may not be identified because the influenza virus is only detectable for a limited number of days after infection..
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/faq.htm


That takes us to the first few COVID19 serological tests in the world that have concluded Corona and Flu death rates to be nearly same.


----------



## Ivan

The challenge is the virus is mutating. So far, there are at least 3 mutants. Making vaccines in such situation is a difficult job. God knows which mutant is under consideration for shots, it's already been 6 months and we don't have a cure for 1.


----------



## grey boy 2

Keeping pace as usual to the next grim milestone of *"900,000" *cases within this week
Updates: *"879,435"* total cases along with *"49699"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Alarmed as Covid patients' blood thickened, New York doctors try new treatments*

Reuters 
April 23, 2020








J Mocco, MD, Director of Mount Sinai's Cerebrovascular Centre, David Reich, MD and President and COO of The Mount Sinai Hospital, and Hooman Poor, MD, an ICU doctor pose together outside the hospital in Manhattan, New York City, April 17. — Reuters


As the novel coronavirus spread through New York City in late March, doctors at Mount Sinai Hospital noticed something strange happening to patients' blood.

Signs of blood thickening and clotting were being detected in different organs by doctors from different specialties. This would turn out to be one of the alarming ways the virus ravages the body, as doctors there and elsewhere were starting to realise.

At Mount Sinai, nephrologists noticed kidney dialysis catheters getting plugged with clots. Pulmonologists monitoring Covid-19 patients on mechanical ventilators could see portions of lungs were oddly bloodless. Neurosurgeons confronted a surge in their usual caseload of strokes due to blood clots, the age of victims skewing younger, with at least half testing positive for the virus.

“It's very striking how much this disease causes clots to form,” Dr J Mocco, a Mount Sinai neurosurgeon, said in an interview, describing how some doctors think Covid-19, the illness caused by the coronavirus, is more than a lung disease. In some cases, Mocco said, a stroke was a young patient's first symptom of Covid-19.

As colleagues from various specialties pooled their observations, they developed a new treatment protocol. Patients now receive high doses of a blood-thinning drug even before any evidence of clotting appears.

“Maybe, just maybe, if you prevent the clotting, you can make the disease less severe,” said Dr David Reich, the hospital president. The new protocol will not be used on certain high-risk patients because blood thinners can lead to bleeding in the brain and other organs.


*'Funny you mentioned that'*

In the three weeks beginning mid-March, Mocco saw 32 stroke patients with large blood blockages in the brain, double the usual number for that period.

Five were unusually young, under age 49, with no obvious risk factors for strokes, “which is crazy”, he said. “Very, very atypical.” The youngest was only 31.

At least half of the 32 patients would test positive for Covid-19, Mocco said.

Meanwhile, Dr Hooman Poor, a Mount Sinai lung specialist, found himself working a late shift with 14 patients on ventilators. The ventilator readings were not what he expected.

The lungs did not seem stiff, as is common in pneumonia. Instead, it seemed blood was not circulating freely through the lungs to be aerated with each breath.

Poor ran into a kidney doctor that night, who remarked that dialysis catheters were often getting blocked with clots.

“And I said, 'It's funny that you mentioned that because I feel like all these patients have blood clots in their lungs,'” Poor recalled.

Reich, the hospital president, told Poor about the surge in strokes seen by Mocco and said the two doctors should team up, setting off days of discussions and meetings with the hospital's department heads.

At 2:46am on Easter Sunday, Poor sent Mocco his first draft of what would become the new treatment protocol.


*Doctors share findings*

As their wards began to overflow with Covid-19 patients, the Mount Sinai doctors read papers describing similar findings from doctors in China's Hubei province and other hard-hit areas, and discussed them with their peers in phone calls and webinars.

Mocco called neurosurgeons he knows elsewhere in the country. At Philadelphia's Thomas Jefferson University Hospital, Dr Pascal Jabbour had begun to see a similar surge in strokes among people with Covid-19. The way his patients' blood congealed reminded him of congenital conditions such as lupus, or certain cancers.

“I've never seen any other viruses causing that,” Jabbour said.

In Boston, the Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Centre began a clinical trial earlier this month to see if tPA, an anti-clotting drug, could help severely sick Covid-19 patients.

Clotting can develop in anyone who gets very sick and spends long periods of time immobile on a ventilator, but doctors say the problem seemed to show up sooner in Covid-19 patients as a more direct consequence of the virus.

At Mount Sinai, patients in intensive care often receive the blood-thinning agent heparin in weaker prophylactic doses. Under the new protocol, higher doses of heparin normally used to dissolve clots will be given to patients before any clots are detected.

The treatment joins a growing toolbox at the hospital, where some patients are receiving the antibody-rich plasma of recovered Covid-19 patients or experimental antiviral drugs.

The American Society of Hematology, which has also noted the clotting, says in its guidance to physicians that the benefits of the blood-thinning therapy for Covid-19 patients not already showing signs of clotting are “currently unknown”.

“I certainly wouldn't expect harps to play and angels to sing and people to just rip out their intravenous lines and waltz out of the hospital,” said Reich. “It's likely going to be something where it just moderates the extent of the disease.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Wow, i believed is safe to say it will reach the grim milestone of *"900,000" *by tomorrow
Updates: *"891,362" *total cases along with *"50,375" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253474772702429189


----------



## riscol

Do not panic, F-22Raptor is telling everybody it is flattening and dropping

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> Wow, i believed is safe to say it will reach the grim milestone of *"900,000" *by tomorrow
> Updates: *"891,362" *total cases along with *"50,375" *death toll
> View attachment 626690


Can you guys give some kits to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Just wow, not only the *"900,000"* grim milestone has reached as predicted plus *"16,000"* new cases added to it as well
However, im looking foward for those "Wannabe White American" will still be downplaying it with fabricated statistics
Newest updates: *"916,348" *total cases along with *"51,742" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Aides and allies making concerted effort to get Trump to stop doing daily briefings*


By Jim Acosta, Kristen Holmes, Dana Bash and Gloria Borger, CNN

April 25, 2020

Trump unexpectedly leaves task force briefing 

(CNN)There has been a concerted effort among aides and allies to get President Donald Trump to stop conducting the daily coronavirus briefings, multiple sources tell CNN.

After weeks of briefings that sometimes last more than two hours, there is some agreement in the West Wing that some of the news conferences have gone on too long, resulting in a situation where Trump and administration officials simply run out of coronavirus-related questions. The result, aides have noticed, is that the briefings stray into politics instead of the matter at hand.

Axios was first to report potential changes to the coronavirus task force news briefings.
Friday's coronavirus task force news briefing was the shortest since the pandemic began, clocking in at 22 minutes. Trump had also taken questions from the press while signing a coronavirus relief spending bill earlier in the day. The previous shortest briefing was 32 minutes.

The briefing came a day after Trump had given a lengthy briefing to the media, at one point suggesting it might be possible to treat coronavirus by injecting people with sunlight or disinfectants. The President was heavily criticized for the dangerous suggestion that disinfectants be put into the human body, with the maker of Lysol -- a leading cleaning disinfectant -- asking the public to not put its product into their bodies.
"I see the disinfectant -- where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute. And is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning?" Trump asked White House coronavirus task force coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx during Thursday's briefing.

Many close to him believe the daily briefings hurt him more than they help him, with Thursday's episode being the prime example. The White House spent the last 24 hours attempting to clean up remarks from the President that researchers should look into injecting people with disinfectant or ultraviolet rays to cure coronavirus.
A source close to the coronavirus task force said Trump was upset about the "flack" he was taking after those comments and that appears to be part of the reason why the President cut Friday's briefing short. During the earlier questioning from reporters on Friday, Trump said he was being "sarcastic" with his suggestion that people inject themselves with disinfectant, even though he was clearly being serious during Thursday's briefing.
One White House official said they asked the President to stop conducting the daily briefings last week but he resisted. Another ally told CNN that this concern is not new among those close to him.
And a separate Trump ally told CNN that Thursday's briefing is exactly what they were worried about when they begged him not to have such long and freewheeling press conferences -- that one day he would just say something completely off the wall and off the rails.

Some White House aides also view an eventual phasing-out of the briefings as a sign from Washington to the country that life is slowing returning to normal. They see the briefings as a set-piece of the crisis era, which Trump is desperate to see end.


Trump has tacitly acknowledged his briefings have become substitutes for the political rallies he's forgone because of the outbreak. In private, Trump has itched for a return of rallies or at least some type of event out in the country to break up the monotony of the daily briefings. Pence has visited manufacturing plants, something Trump has told aides he'd also like to do soon.

He said last week that walking into the briefing room -- where reporters are spread apart and only a few technicians are allowed to operate cameras -- isn't the same.

"I'm looking at this room and I see all this -- it loses a lot of flavor," he said. "It loses, to me, a lot of flavor."

Just before Friday's briefing, the White House attempted to remove CNN's reporter covering the briefing from her assigned seat. The White House Correspondents' Association makes seat assignments for the briefings, as it has for decades, and the White House does not have input into the seating arrangement.

The source close to the task force said questions have been raised internally about who gets to sit where in the briefing room. There are also questions about who gets to decide the social distancing seating arrangement, and whether the White House or the White House Correspondents' Association should decide seating arrangements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maryland and Virginia governors unveil road maps to recovery but say states aren't ready to open yet*


CNN)....Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan and Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam on Friday both delivered the details of their state's plans to reopen, but at the same time warned the states aren't ready to reopen yet.

Hogan, a Republican, said that the state plans to follow the federal guidelines issued by President Donald Trump last week, which call for states to meet specific metrics before considering lifting restrictions, including a 14-day downward trend in key numbers. He warned that the state has not yet hit its peak for coronavirus cases and deaths,.

"Here in Maryland we took some of the earliest and most aggressive actions in the nation to slow the spread of Covid-19. Because of those efforts ... we have far fewer cases, hospitalizations and deaths than all of the models were calling for," he said.

"We have been successful in flattening and lengthening the curve in our state, and we have not had the very high spikes that you have seen in other states," he added. "But that is also why we are several weeks behind those other states who spiked earlier, and the number of new cases of Covid-19 is still rising here in Maryland and throughout the Maryland, DC and Virginia region. And by the federal standards instituted last week, and under the guidance given in the studies and reopening plans that we cited, Maryland is not yet able to lift our restrictions."
The announcement of Hogan and Northam's plans to reopen their states and economies are an important marker both the states and Washington, DC. Those three entities have promised to work together closely on reopening their economies from stay-at-home orders meant to limit the spread of coronavirus.

In Virginia, Northam announced a "Forward Virginia Blueprint" on Friday and said the state could start reopening as soon as May 8 if coronavirus cases decline.

The Democrat explained that phase one of reopening will require downward trends in new cases and hospitalizations for 14 days, increased testing and contact tracing and a sustainable supply of hospital beds and personal protective equipment. The specifics for the second and third phases have not yet been unveiled.
The first phase would involve some businesses reopening with social distancing measures still in place, teleworking continuing if possible and the recommendation of wearing face masks in public.
Northam compared the recovery to the aftermath of September 11 and said Virginia's goal is to eventually process 10,000 tests per day. The state processed 4,000 tests each of the last two days.
"Americans were fearful of getting on an airplane and flying, understandably so, and so a lot of modifications were made and in time people again became comfortable," Northam said, adding that "perhaps it's not a good analogy or a comparison."

"That's what we're doing with all of our efforts," he added.
Hogan unveiled a more specific three-pronged "Maryland Strong Roadmap to Recovery" plan's three stages at Friday's news conference.

The first stage would begin by lifting the state's stay-at-home order. It would include reopening many small businesses, including certain retail shops and golf courses, and restarting many lower-risk community activities, like recreational boating and fishing, tennis and outdoor religious activities, along with outdoor fitness and gym classes. It would also include the resumption of elective outpatient surgeries and procedures in certain counties with lower concentrations of cases.

Local governments could have additional flexibility to open things including parks and playgrounds, municipal recreation centers and libraries. These decisions would be based on the ability to continue physical distancing and to continue limits on person-to-person contact.

If stage one activities resumed successfully without a spike in deaths, a sustained spike in intensive-care unit cases or significant unforeseen outbreaks of community transmission they would then move into stage two.
The second stage would see a larger number of businesses would reopen, nonessential workers who cannot telework return to work and other public activities return. Indoor religious gatherings could resume with limited capacity and physical distancing measures. It would include raising the limits on the number of people in social gatherings. Stage two could also see more normal public transit schedules and opening of restaurants and potentially bars with significant safety restrictions.
The third and final stage would reinstitute higher-risk activities, such as larger social gatherings, events, religious gatherings and activities at entertainment venues and a further lessening of restrictions at hospitals and eventually nursing homes.
Hogan said the numbers state officials are most focused are the rate of hospitalizations and the numbers of patients being admitted to intensive care units.
It won't be until those numbers start going down or there's "a consistent plateauing of those metrics" that the state can consider reopening, he said.
Hogan added that he's hoping the state's recovery can begin in early May, if social distancing measures stay in effect and are properly followed by state residents.
Under Maryland's stay-at-home order issued last month, residents are only allowed to leave their homes for essential reasons such as visiting grocery stores, pharmacies, to exercise or seek medical attention. It is also being enforced by law enforcement, and those who violate the order could face a misdemeanor and be jailed for up to one year or fined $5,000.
Hogan also issued an order earlier this month requiring to commuters and employees to wear a mask or facial covering when using Maryland public transit. Employees and customers over age 9 must also wear facial coverings inside essential businesses, though adults accompanying young children should make an effort to get them to wear a mask if they're in an essential business.
Maryland is also one of several states that has experienced protests in recent days against stay-at-home orders, with residents calling for states to reopen.
There are more than 889,000 confirmed cases of coronavirus across the United States and territories. More than 50,000 people have died. Maryland more than 16,000 cases and at least 790 residents have died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

fast approaching 930.000. 2 weeks ago 530.000 to 930.000 that's 400.000 increase. Where are you F-22Raptor?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Total confirmed cases in the US:
*907,096*


Total deaths:
*52,063*


Total recovered:
*99,121

*
Last updated: 4/25/20 at 11:31 AM

SOURCE Johns Hopkins University; WHO; CDC; USA TODAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like its on the way to the grim landmark of *"ONE Million"* total cases much sooner than expected
Anyway, updates: *"945,249"* total cases along with *"53,243" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

Over 955.000 and 54.000 yoohoo! F-22Raptor where are you? Explain to us again how this is called flattening and dropping

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

You know, I am using every tool available.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Well on pace to the grim landmark of "*ONE MILLION"* total cases sooner than later and the "Wannabe White American" was no where to be foundperhaps he's busying injecting "*disinfectants*" that his white master has recommanded
Updates: *"959,143"* total cases along with *"54,228" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

grey boy 2 said:


> Well on pace to the grim landmark of "*ONE MILLION"* total cases sooner than later and the "Wannabe White American" was no where to be foundperhaps he's busying injecting "*disinfectants*" that his white master has recommanded
> Updates: *"959,143"* total cases along with *"54,228" *death toll
> View attachment 627280


Man I wish we could extensively test prople here in Pakistan like u guys do


----------



## gambit

grey boy 2 said:


> Well on pace to the grim landmark of "*ONE MILLION"* total cases sooner than later and the "Wannabe White American" was no where to be foundperhaps he's busying injecting "*disinfectants*" that his white master has recommanded
> Updates: *"959,143"* total cases along with *"54,228" *death toll


You can jerk off to all these deaths all you want, but that is what we expects of you.

This will not bode well for your China in the long run. Behind closed doors, China is now a global pariah. Once all this is over, the peoples of various countries will perceive that China essentially conducted biological warfare on their soil. All the 'mask diplomacy' and secret bribes will do no good.


----------



## grey boy 2

gambit said:


> You can jerk off to all these deaths all you want, but that is what we expects of you.
> 
> This will not bode well for your China in the long run. Behind closed doors, China is now a global pariah. Once all this is over, the peoples of various countries will perceive that China essentially conducted biological warfare on their soil. All the 'mask diplomacy' and secret bribes will do no good.


Hey old man, long time no see how're you? its so nice to see you still alive, i thought you're one of those unfortunately "COVID-19" victims 
And NO NO, ain't jerking off to anyone's death including you old viet lol so no hard feeling since you're still alive and kickingeven though i heard some saying Old man like you are expendable for the betterment of the younger generation like me
Anyway, Newest updates: *"960,896"* total cases along with *"54,265"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

grey boy 2 said:


> Hey old man, long time no see how're you? its so nice to see you still alive, i thought you're one of those unfortunately "COVID-19" victims


The virus came into contact with me and now *IT* is under quarantine.


----------



## riscol

He did not succumb to the virus? A miracle is it not? How long the luck will last?

Will we see a confirmation of a million infected Americans by the end of today? With so many people untested it has already surpassed that number already. There is no doubt about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In the midst of shifting explanations from the White House about the context of Trump's remarks in Thursday evening's briefing, the President hinted Saturday that his days at the briefing room podium might be coming to an end.

In one tweet, Trump questioned the value of holding White House press briefings, saying they are "not worth the time & effort" if the media is going to just ask "nothing but hostile questions." Trump also noted the "record ratings" for his appearances.

In a subsequent tweet, he tried to rewrite the narrative about his own early skepticism about the origins and potential spread of Covid-19.
"I never said the pandemic was a Hoax! Who would say such a thing?" Trump tweeted Saturday. "I said that the Do Nothing Democrats, together with their Mainstream Media partners, are the Hoax. They have been called out & embarrassed on this, even admitting they were wrong, but continue to spread the lie!"
As CNN has reported, Trump used the term hoax when he compared Democratic criticism of the administration's response to the virus to their efforts to impeach him: "This is their new hoax," he said at a February 28 rally in South Carolina.

Trump continued to try to shift blame to reporters for misunderstanding him throughout the weekend.
During a Friday bill signing ceremony in the Oval Office, Trump insisted he had made the comments sarcastically to reporters, even though there was no hint of sarcasm in his Thursday delivery.
"I was asking a very sarcastic question to the reporters in the room about disinfectant on the inside. But it does kill it, and it would kill it on the hands, and that would make things much better. That was done in the form of a sarcastic question to the reporters," Trump said Friday.

White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany told reporters the President's remarks were simply taken out of context.
On Saturday, Trump continued the debate, curiously quibbling with the fact that reporters had recounted his back-and-forth with Birx about the effect of heat, sun and light on the coronavirus, asserting that he was speaking to "our Laboratory expert, not Deborah, about sunlight etc. & Coronavirus."
Shortly before Trump's Thursday remarks, he had been briefed by Bryan, who had presented findings from a study about whether the spread of coronavirus could be slowed by warmer weather.





Will Trump fight McConnell to get help for states?

Bryan summarized the study in the briefing room, also discussing how ultraviolet rays and disinfectants, including bleach and alcohol, may shorten the life of the virus. (Bryan does not have a medical background and is not a scientist.)

That seemed to carry Trump's train of thought toward the notion that disinfectant might be used inside the body: "I see the disinfectant, where it knocks it out in a minute. One minute. Is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning?" Trump said Thursday during the briefing. "Because you see it gets on the lungs and does a tremendous number on the lungs."

On "State of the Union" Sunday, Birx said the President "understood" after he turned to her during Thursday's briefing, asked about the impact of the light and heat on coronavirus, "that it was not [used] as a treatment."
She said what got lost in the debate was that the "study was critically important for the American people."
"We had an MIT study just from a few weeks ago that suggests when people are talking and singing, aerosolized virus could be moving forward. What this study showed for the first time is that sunlight can impact that aerosolization outside," Birx told Tapper.

"This is why we asked them to do it. We're trying to understand why people should be wearing masks," Birx added. "You're wearing masks because you could have asymptomatic infection and you will decrease your transmission to others. I think the half-life in the sunlight is very important as we move forward to really understand how we can effectively create decontaminations in different environments."


McEnany pushed back on reporters' questions Saturday over whether the White House was sending mixed messages about the context of the President's suggestion.
"Taking a sarcastic comment and running with negative headlines is the definition of taking something out of context, so I believe those answers are very much in sync," she told reporters at the White House.
McEnany would not say whether the President plans to dial back his participation in the coronavirus task force briefings after his abrupt departure from the briefing room Friday.

"I leave that to the President," she said. "That's entirely his decision, but I believe the President is at his best when he's speaking directly to the American people."

When asked why he did not take questions Friday, she noted that "the President has taken questions for 49 briefings since the end of February."


CNN's Aaron Pellish, Alison Main and Chuck Johnston contributed to this report.


https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/26/...-media-blame-disinfectant-comments/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

over 970.000 and almost 55.000 deaths. It is as if there is no end to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Its safe to expect the *"ONE million"* grim landmark will be reach by tomorrow
Updates: *"984,183"* total cases along with *"55,347"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*How are states reopening?*

At one point, over 90% of the US population was under mandatory lockdown orders, but some states began lifting orders over the weekend allowing some Americans to return to hair salons and tattoo parlours.

Georgia, Oklahoma, Alaska and South Carolina have already allowed some businesses to reopen. They and other states have issued plans that call for more rules to be relaxed in the coming week.

Colorado's Democratic Governor Jared Polis has said kerb-side retail pickup can begin on Monday, with hair salons, barbershop and tattoo parlours allowed to reopen on Friday.

Tennessee will allow restaurants to reopen on Monday, the same day that Mississippi's mandatory lockdown order expires.

Montana's governor has allowed churches to reopen starting on Sunday, with social distancing measures still required. Restaurants and schools will be allowed to reopen on 7 May.

Eight states led by Republican governors - Arkansas, Iowa, Nebraska, North Dakota, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Utah and Wyoming - never issued mandatory orders to stay at home.

*What have officials said?*

On Sunday, White House coronavirus taskforce co-ordinator Dr Deborah Birx said social distancing will remain the norm "through the summer to really ensure that we protect one another as we move through these phases".

Her comments come after Vice-President Mike Pence said the virus would be largely "behind us" by the 25 May Memorial Day holiday, which signals the unofficial start of summertime in the US.

Dr Birx told Fox News this weekend that new cases and deaths "will be dramatically decreased by the end of May".

On Sunday, New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said it would be impractical to force people to remain in their homes all throughout the summer with nothing to do.

"There's a sanity equation here," he says, pointing to reports that domestic violence, drug and alcohol abuse, and mental health problems have already increased.

The death rate has dropped in New York, with 367 deaths on Saturday compared with 437 on Friday. It represents the lowest increase since 30 March.

Governor Cuomo said that transmission rates, as well as death rates, would dictate how and when the state reopens.

He added that some business sectors may be able to consider reopening after his lockdown order expires on 15 May - but only if the region has seen a two-week decline in infections as outlined by recommendations from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

986.000 and almost 56.000 died, when will God cut some slack the Americans must be wondering. People want those freedom back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*New York may partially reopen after May 15, says governor*


New York, which has ground to a halt to stop the coronavirus pandemic, may start reopening manufacturing and construction after May 15, Governor Andrew Cuomo said, according to _AFP_.

“The regions that would be more likely able to open sooner would be the upstate regions,” Cuomo told reporters.

“Downstate New York is going to be more complicated.”




Andrew Cuomo

✔@NYGovCuomo

Holding a briefing with updates on #Coronavirus. Watch Live: https://www.pscp.tv/w/cXRXCjIyNjcxMDN8MWdxeHZFZ21ibW5KQh1_U5WVAXkcyH7AVCzHGYDt10BvyZFAVuUDky34-dYq …

*Andrew Cuomo @NYGovCuomo*
Holding a briefing with updates on #Coronavirus. Watch Live:

pscp.tv
2,298
12:04 PM - Apr 26, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: *"987,322"* total cases along with* "55,415"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

USA 

991,071....... Cases 
55,879 .........Death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

America just broke the million milestone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*"ONE Million"* plus total cases achieved as predicted and they're planning to reopen....
Updates: *"1000,441"* total cases along with *"56,286"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Decision on New York schools to come by the end of the week, governor says*

From CNN's Kristina Sgueglia










New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo said he wants to make a decision about schools by end of week.

He said he wants the decision to be in coordination with New Jersey and Connecticut. Cuomo said he spoke with state representatives this morning on the issue.

Speaking on WAMC radio, Cuomo said there are two decisions hanging in the balance: whether schools will reopen before the end of the academic year and how to address summer school.

New York reported 3,951 additional coronavirus cases Monday, bringing the state total to at least 291,995, Cuomo said.

There were new cases in 43 counties, he added.


----------



## riscol

I predict a second wave incoming swooping America like a huge tsunami if the lockdowns are lifted prematurely.

Surpassed 1005.700 already at this moment. It proved i was right from the beginning as i said do no be surprised if a million to 2 million Americans would be infected by US created bio weapon. Within two weeks from 530.000 to 1.000.000 that's like 470.000 increase in 14 days. That is on average 33571 per day new cases and this is called flattening and dropping by F-22Raptor. Low intelligent people cannot comprehend the difference between dropping and skyrocketing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

riscol said:


> I predict a second wave incoming swooping America like a huge tsunami if the lockdowns are lifted prematurely.
> 
> Surpassed 1005.700 already at this moment. It proved i was right from the beginning as i said do no be surprised if a million to 2 million Americans would be infected by US created bio weapon. Within two weeks from 530.000 to 1.000.000 that's like 470.000 increase in 14 days. That is on average 33571 per day new cases and this is called flattening and dropping by F-22Raptor. Low intelligent people cannot comprehend the difference between dropping and skyrocketing.


Pretty obvious they had the virus first, look at the number of infected, doesn't make sense at all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

The fast pace increasing of coronavirus cases has became scary let alone a of counties still shamefully slow with the coronavirus testing, the actual number is everyone guess
Updates: *"1007,514" *total cases along with *"56,624"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*State.............* *Total cases................* *Deaths

*
1 New York ..............291,996.................... 22,668
2 New Jersey........... 111,188..................... 6,044
3 Massachusetts........ 56,462...................... 3,003
4 Illinois ...................45,883.................... 1,983
5 California............. 45,200....................... 1,788
6 Pennsylvania..... 43,648......................... 1,906
7 Michigan........ 38,210 ...............................3,407
8 Florida............. 32,848............................. 1,169
9 Louisiana............ 27,068.......................... 1,740
10 Connecticut....... 25,997......................... 2,012

TOTAL....... 1,016,692


DEATHS......57,132

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

As Han Patriot said it is just not possible it started in China. Look at the numbers of infected in the US. It was spreading somewhere in Summer 2019 when the bio lab in Fort Detrick had to be closed for some secretive reason. When China discovered something was wrong in December it released all the information about this Corona virus and the US is now releasing the data of what is emerging to be massive scale of infected Americans. US tried to shift the blame to Chinese wet market. US troops participated in the Military games in Wuhan was infecting the local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Unbelievable, it only take *ONE day* to adding almost *"30,000"* new cases, *"2,642"* death toll, how long will it take to hit the next grim milestone of *"1100,000"* total cases? my guess= within this week
Updates: *"1035768"* total cases along with *"59,266" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The intelligence community did its job, but Trump didn't do his*

Opinion by Samantha Vinograd

April 29, 2020
*Samantha Vinograd is a CNN national security analyst. *
Follow her @sam_vinograd. The views expressed in this commentary are her own. 

(CNN) We can't pretend to get inside of President Donald Trump's head and to know his real motivations for downplaying the virus and failing to prepare or appropriately respond to it. But we do know that it wasn't for lack of intelligence briefings.

Day after day, during his daily press "briefings," tweet storms and other public displays of disaffection, Americans hear Donald Trump's oft-epeated claims that the coronavirus "came out of nowhere"; that he acted quickly; and that "nobody could have predicted something like this."

Well, as much as Trump may want to try to deny or dance around it, streams of reporting indicate that experts did predict it, and they tried to tell him. The "enemy" wasn't invisible to the intelligence community, administration officials like Peter Navarro, health experts and more.

The Washington Post recently reported, citing current and former US officials, that more than a dozen of the President's Daily Brief (PDB) in January and February -- a period when Trump continued to downplay the threat -- had warnings about the novel coronavirus.

On Tuesday, Trump said that he would "have to check" to see the "exact dates of warnings." (CNN has reached out to the Office of the Director of National Intelligence for comment.)






Trump to America: Don't blame me


The PDB -- prepared by the intelligence community (IC) -- contains the analyses that the IC assesses the President needs to know to start his day. It's where the IC can sound the alarm on both near-term and longer-term strategic threats facing the country, along with intelligence updates on critical national security issues.
Preparing the PDB is a complex process -- managed by the Director of National Intelligence -- and it undergoes the highest level of scrutiny before it reaches the President's desk. Presidents have digested the PDB in different formats -- including hard copies in a thick leather bound binder and iPads. Typically, the President also receives an oral briefing on the PDB from a senior member of the IC. That oral briefing is an opportunity for him to ask questions and to probe analyses.
But you can't lead a horse to water and force him to drink. The intelligence community did its job, but Trump didn't do his.

The PDB, like other intelligence assessments, is meant as an input to policy-making. If the PDB is produced, but ignored or discounted, the intelligence doesn't get integrated into policy decisions or presidential statements. The buck stops with the President in that respect.

Trump reportedly fails to regularly read the PDB and only gets an oral briefing two-three times a week, according to the Washington Post. On a basic level, this reporting raises the real question of just what President Trump is doing during the times he should be paying attention to his PDB.

Amid criticism that the President spends his days doing the Trump version of Netflix and chilling (watching TV and tweeting), White House staffers told the New York Post that Trump works so hard that he often doesn't even have time to eat lunch. But if Trump isn't digesting intelligence -- nor integrating it into policy decisions and consulting with his national security team -- it's even clearer why he has free time on his hands to destabilize our national security rather than enhance it.


Dr. Birx is struggling with a nearly impossible choice

His disregard for intelligence is longstanding: He's a fair-weather fan.
He's a cheerleader for intelligence when it suits a personal narrative. He's insulted the intelligence community and then asked the American people to believe in intelligence when he has a project he favors, like the killing of commander Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Iranian Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC) Quds Force unit.
Cherry-picking intelligence is the opposite of acting intelligently. It pollutes the intelligence community by turning it into a partisan, political tool for the President which is antithetical to the IC's core values of speaking truth and being an apolitical, unbiased group of experts.

Trump's ravaged the intelligence community as we know it. That's one of his core national security legacies. But another one of his administration's key attributes is also in the limelight: The world now has even more reason to believe that Trump's team doesn't have sway with him.

His marginalization of his intelligence chiefs has been longstanding. But the fact that the IC warned about the virus so many times in the PDB speaks volumes about how his other cabinet officials fare with him.
Although the PDBs are delivered to the President, there's also an official list of high-level officials who are authorized to get a copy of them. It typically includes officials like the vice president, secretary of state, secretary of defense, national security adviser and, for at least awhile, Jared Kushner, despite his serious security clearance issues.

In practice, this means that several members of Trump's inner circle had access to the same warnings as he did. People that he handpicked heard the alarm bells -- unless they too failed to digest the PDB which they too received daily.


----------



## ghazi52

USA

*1,037,498....... Cases

59,376 .........Death*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Over 1.040.000 cases and approaching 60.000 deaths. What a disastrous nightmare in the US after becoming the sick man of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Another *"20,000"* new cases and *"1,900" *death toll added in less than 24 hrs, situation sure looking bleak day by day
Updates: *"1056,646" *total cases along with *"61,180"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

USA
-----

*1,064,194....... Cases

61,656 .........Death*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Han Patriot said:


> Pretty obvious they had the virus first, look at the number of infected, doesn't make sense at all



How does it not make sense? Considering we didn't have a nation wide lock down in the states? Where in China you guys did. Same for in Europe.



riscol said:


> As Han Patriot said it is just not possible it started in China. Look at the numbers of infected in the US. It was spreading somewhere in Summer 2019 when the bio lab in Fort Detrick had to be closed for some secretive reason. When China discovered something was wrong in December it released all the information about this Corona virus and the US is now releasing the data of what is emerging to be massive scale of infected Americans. US tried to shift the blame to Chinese wet market. US troops participated in the Military games in Wuhan was infecting the local people.



If it started in the summer, then what you see in the U.S. and Europe would be what you see starting in September. Not February to March. And don't use the flu as a reason for cover up, because we don't see losing 60,000 people in 2 months as normal flu.


----------



## ghazi52

USA
-----

*1,069,215....... Cases

62,200 .........Death*


----------



## riscol

The numbers keep on adding like madness. Made in US virus killing its own population, i find it ironic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,092,656


*Deaths:*
63,765




*Recovered:*
151,774


*
CLOSED CASES*
215,539
*..................
Cases which had an outcome:*

151,774 (70%)

*Recovered / Discharged*

63,765 (30%)

*Deaths
*


----------



## Han Patriot

riscol said:


> The numbers keep on adding like madness. Made in US virus killing its own population, i find it ironic


The virus had been there all along, once you test it, you get it. 


Oldman1 said:


> How does it not make sense? Considering we didn't have a nation wide lock down in the states? Where in China you guys did. Same for in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> If it started in the summer, then what you see in the U.S. and Europe would be what you see starting in September. Not February to March. And don't use the flu as a reason for cover up, because we don't see losing 60,000 people in 2 months as normal flu.


Realise Italy did not rise as crazily as US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

The spreading started in Summer last year, it will take time for it to spread from Fort Detrick to the whole of USA. Many cases are asymptomatic, most Americans have it already and did not display any signs. Only now that test kits are available and we all know the existence of this virus people are showing up for the tests and we see a massive increase of infected cases.

has ghazi52 and grey boy 2 been tested too? positive or negative?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

@Slav Defence @WebMaster @waz 

Being that this is an official thread, are conspiracy theories welcome? If so, that’s fine, I just seek clarification

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

KAL-EL said:


> @Slav Defence @WebMaster @waz
> 
> Being that this is an official thread, are conspiracy theories welcome? If so, that’s fine, I just seek clarification
> 
> Thank you


I had been saying this and I am still saying this that this the time to help rather than blaming each other "responsible" for virus outbreak.
Believing xyz country responsible for anything will just promote racism and hate. In addition to that taking benefit of the situation and calling each other dirty, unhealthy, unhygienic or throwing blame game is the worse service both are doing.
I have personally no benefit by blaming Americans or Chinese nor any of us are getting paid to "defend" specific community. If any community will not realize their respective responsibility then we have to step in and unfortunately respond in unpleasant ways.
Also, please avoid trolling by posting news source that targets specific nation. This kind of bluff will also not work infront of me. Be it Americans or Chinese, have important roles to play in global arena and irresponsible attitude will give nobody benefit of any kind.

*Post source related to developments only.*


----------



## ghazi52

*




*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,095,210


*Deaths:*
63,861


*Recovered:*
152,324
*
CLOSED CASES*

216,185
*
Cases which had an outcome*
:
152,324 (70%)
Recovered / Discharged
....
63,861 (30%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Trump can say this is comparable to the common flu since common flu kills about 60k Americans a year. Therefore he would say there is nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

USA
-----

*1,100,597....... Cases

64,020 .........Death*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

As predicted, it has reached the grim milestone of *"1,100,000" *within a week, whats next?
Updates: *"1,103,721"* total cases along with *"64,448"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,123,764


*Deaths:*
65,457


*Recovered:*
158,921
*
CLOSED CASES*
224,378


*Cases which had an outcome:*

158,921 (71%)
Recovered / Discharged

65,457 (29%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

This picture is on Yahoo.

Death is brutal---death is vicious---. Here is a picture of the corona dead at a morgue in Brooklyn.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/horribly-treating-dead-brooklyn-084031033.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Its beyond me how those "Wannabe White Americans" spending all their energy looking for any so-called "China" Covid-19 conspiracy bogus news while ignoring "MILLION" of "REAL" American are suffering and dying...simply pathetic....get a life period
Updates: *"1,131,281" *total cases along with *"65,766"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Keep the *** news coming!


----------



## PakFactor

@KAL-EL 

Hey bro,

Wanted to ask how your brother is doing now? I remember you telling me he lives in NYC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

PakFactor said:


> @KAL-EL
> 
> Hey bro,
> 
> Wanted to ask how your brother is doing now? I remember you telling me he lives in NYC.



Yeah, he lives in NYC. It was a difficult time, but thankfully it didn’t get too serious, And require hospitalization.

He’s fine now

Thanks for asking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KAL-EL said:


> Yeah, he lives in NYC. It was a difficult time, but thankfully it didn’t get too serious, And require hospitalization.
> 
> He’s fine now



Great, Wish all safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Country.. Total Cases ..New Cases.. Total Deaths.. New Deaths....... Total Recovered ....Active Cases 
.........................................................................................................................................................
*World.....* 3,426,328.. +27,870......... *240,485*..... +1,037................. 1,093,888......2,091,955.

USA.*........*1,134,059.. +3,029............. *65,886*....... +133.................. 161,782 ............906,391..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Han Patriot said:


> The virus had been there all along, once you test it, you get it.
> 
> Realise Italy did not rise as crazily as US.



Italy is in total lockdown, U.S. is not, still based on each state's decision to shut down or not. Heck people still go outside.

No the virus had not been there all along in US. It was originated in China. Heck, even Chinese researchers predict it could happen again prior to that. This is a research paper in March of 2019.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6466186/

Viruses. 2019 Mar; 11(3): 210.
Published online 2019 Mar 2. doi: 10.3390/v11030210
PMCID: PMC6466186
PMID: 30832341
*Bat Coronaviruses in China*
Yi Fan,1,2 Kai Zhao,1,2 Zheng-Li Shi,1,2 and Peng Zhou1,2,*
Author information Article notes Copyright and License information Disclaimer

During the past two decades, three zoonotic coronaviruses have been identified as the cause of large-scale disease outbreaks–Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS), Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS), and Swine Acute Diarrhea Syndrome (SADS). SARS and MERS emerged in 2003 and 2012, respectively, and caused a worldwide pandemic that claimed thousands of human lives, while SADS struck the swine industry in 2017. They have common characteristics, such as they are all highly pathogenic to humans or livestock, their agents originated from bats, and two of them originated in China. Thus, it is highly likely that future SARS- or MERS-like coronavirus outbreaks will originate from bats, and there is an increased probability that this will occur in China. Therefore, the investigation of bat coronaviruses becomes an urgent issue for the detection of early warning signs, which in turn minimizes the impact of such future outbreaks in China. The purpose of the review is to summarize the current knowledge on viral diversity, reservoir hosts, and the geographical distributions of bat coronaviruses in China, and eventually we aim to predict virus hotspots and their cross-species transmission potential.

Fifteen years after the first highly pathogenic human coronavirus caused the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) outbreak, another severe acute diarrhea syndrome coronavirus (SADS-CoV) devastated livestock production by causing fatal diseases in pigs. Both outbreaks began in China and were caused by coronaviruses of bat origin [1,2]. This increased the urgency to study bat coronaviruses in China to understand their potential of causing another virus outbreak.

In this review, we collected information from past epidemiology studies on bat coronaviruses in China, including the virus species identified, their host species, and their geographical distributions. We also discuss the future prospects of bat coronaviruses cross-species transmission and spread in China.


----------



## ghazi52

*A lifeline for fast-food outlets: the drive-through.*








Cars waiting at a Popeyes drive-through in Stroudsburg, Pa.Credit...Leah Frances for The New York Times
For decades, the fast-food drive-through has been a greasy symbol of Americana, a roadside ritual for millions of travelers with a hankering for burgers and fries.

Now, the drive-through, with its brightly colored signage and ketchup-stained paper bags, has taken on a new importance in the age of social distancing.

Over the last month and a half, the pandemic has forced small, independent restaurants to close and Michelin star chefs to experiment with takeout. But the nation’s drive-throughs have continued to churn out orders, providing a financial reprieve for chains like McDonald’s and Burger King even as fast-food workers have become increasingly concerned about the threat of infection.

While restaurant dining rooms sit empty, many people have started treating drive-throughs like grocery stores, making only occasional trips but placing larger orders. Popeyes has introduced “family bundles” to capitalize on the demand for bigger meals. Taco Bell is offering a promotion — free Doritos Locos Tacos on Tuesdays — that has increased traffic at some of its drive-throughs, overwhelming employees. And dine-in chains like Texas Roadhouse have converted empty parking lots into temporary drive-through lanes.


“For many restaurants,” said Jonathan Maze, the executive editor of Restaurant Business Magazine, “it’s an absolute savior.”

.................

*Lawsuits mount as lockdowns squeeze businesses.*







A protest outside Michigan’s House of Representatives on Thursday.Credit...Matthew Dae Smith/Lansing State Journal, via Associated Press

The timing and the extent of lockdown restrictions imposed to prevent the spread of the coronavirus have prompted a raft of lawsuits across the United States.

All manner of rights are being asserted. Individual rights. Commercial rights. Free speech rights. Property rights. A mariachi band is suing to get back to work.

“The constitutional and other themes are profound across the board,” said James Hodge, the director of the Center for Public Health Law and Policy at Arizona State University. “It really is becoming quite a resistance across the country to what has been the most profound use of public health power in this century.”

Initially, in March, there was a certain consensus, grudging at times, that the “police powers” granted to states gave them broad authority to impose measures to protect the public health. As stay-at-home orders stretched from weeks into months, however, those powers are being scrutinized and questioned.

Butzel Long, a suburban Detroit law firm, filed a federal case in the Western District of Michigan on behalf of five businesses seeking to reopen. “The courts really need to get involved to decide how far can a governor’s emergency authority extend,” said Daniel McCarthy, the lead lawyer.


In Los Angeles, a diverse group of small businesses including a gondola service and a pet grooming spa have sued in federal court. “We cannot keep up with the number of people who are basically crippled by this and do not understand it,” said their lawyer, Mark J. Geragos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Your Life or Your Livelihood: Americans Wrestle With Impossible Choice*


As states begin to loosen restrictions, the act of reopening will be carried out not by governors or the president, but the millions of individuals being asked to do it.








A motorist on an empty street in downtown Topeka. Kansas’ stay-at-home orders expire May 3.Credit...Charlie Riedel/Associated Press
By Sabrina Tavernise, Jack Healy and Nicholas Bogel-Burroughs


May 1, 2020
When Maine finally announced this week that hair salons could reopen, Sarah Kyllonen, a stylist in Lewiston, stayed up late wondering what to do, feeling overwhelmed.

The virus still scared her. It seemed too soon to open up. Then again, her bills had not stopped and her unemployment benefits had not started, and she was starting to worry about next month’s rent.

Around midnight on Thursday, she finally drifted off. But she woke an hour later, and did not sleep much after that.

“It’s an extremely hard decision for all of us,” she said. “I want to go back to work. I want to have the money. I want to see people. But it’s hard because I’m worried about the virus coming back around.”


She added: “I can’t get my mind off it. It’s very stressful.”

As states begin to loosen restrictions on their economies, the act of reopening has come down not to governors or even to President Trump, but to millions of individual Americans who are being asked to go back to work.

It is not an easy decision. In homes across the country this week, Americans whose governors said it was time to reopen wrestled with what to do, weighing what felt like an impossible choice.

If they go back to work, will they get sick and infect their families? If they refuse, will they lose their jobs? What if they work on tips and there are no customers? What happens to their unemployment benefits?

Until recently, only those designated as essential workers had to face such dilemmas. On Friday, as at least 10 additional states, including Texas, began to lift stay-at-home orders or reopen some businesses, more Americans ventured out of their doors to work, but often with a sense of dread — that they were being forced to choose between their health and their livelihood.

Large majorities still approve of shutdown orders as a way to protect public health, but the tremendous surge of jobless claims since mid-March has created a crosscurrent: an urgent need for income.


The hyperpartisan wrangling between Mr. Trump and governors over whether to reopen has obscured the way many Americans are thinking about the issue. They are not always neatly dividing into two political tribes, with Republicans wanting to see restrictions lifted and Democrats wanting to remain shut down. Even within each person there can be conflicting instincts.








A salon owner in Greeley, Colo., cleaned up as she prepared to reopen for business. Colorado’s monthlong stay-at-home order expired on Monday.Credit...Michael Ciaglo/Getty Images


Andrea Pinson has not been paid since March 18, the last day she worked at a bingo hall in Fort Worth, taking customers’ orders and cooking and serving their meals. But earlier this week, she received a short text from her boss, telling her to show up for work on Friday, when Texas reopened restaurants, shops, churches and other gathering places.

The demand was direct — be there at 5 p.m. — and Ms. Pinson, 33, was agonizing over how to respond. If she stayed home, she could lose wages or even her job. If she went to work, she risked bringing the coronavirus back to her great-uncle, 73, who lives with her and has health conditions.

“We need the money for sure, but I don’t want to put his life at risk just so we can have money,” she said on Thursday. “He’s had open-heart surgery, he’s got asthma, there’s no way he could come back from that. I can’t lose him.”

Ms. Pinson said the bingo hall would require customers to wear masks, but she was sure people would take them off — they would have to in order to eat the burgers, nachos and other food she makes.

She was leaning toward showing up, hoping that people followed the state’s guidelines and kept their distance. If they did not, she said, she would probably ask her boss to let her take additional time off.


“Hopefully he would understand,” she said. “Me and him do have a pretty good relationship. But he just kind of expected me to show up to work.”

On Friday afternoon, less than five hours before her shift was to begin, Ms. Pinson was relieved when her boss texted her again, saying the bingo hall was not allowed to reopen after all.

Sign up to receive an email when we publish a new story about the coronavirus outbreak.


“I had so much anxiety over this,” Ms. Pinson said. “But now I don’t have to worry about it.”

Unemployment benefits through states are tied to employment, and workers cannot keep their benefits once their bosses call them back, even if they believe it is unsafe to go to work. There are some exceptions, granted by the federal relief package known as the CARES Act: They include those who are sick with the virus or who are caring for children whose schools or day care centers remain closed.

Republican leaders in Iowa and Oklahoma have threatened to withhold unemployment benefits from people who refuse to return to their jobs. In both states, employers whose workers do not show up have been asked to report them to state authorities so they can stop providing them with the benefits.

As Americans have started receiving unemployment benefits and stimulus checks, freeing some of them from having to worry as much about paying for food and rent, they have been able to shift their focus toward protecting their health.







The reopening date for one business in Minneapolis is up in the air.Credit...Tim Gruber for The New York Times






The sign on a flower shop in Minneapolis tells customers it is open.Credit...Tim Gruber for The New York Times


Bianca, a dental assistant in Denver, said she was dreading getting called back to work. She and her wife are getting by on $600 in weekly unemployment, supplemented by an extra $600 approved for workers weathering the current crisis.


But her practice began seeing routine patients again this week as Colorado’s stay-at-home order expired. And she is concerned her clinic does not have enough protective gear to go around.

“Most of us are afraid to go back, but dentists are like, ‘I’ve got a business to run,’” said Bianca, who asked to be identified only by her first name, for fear that she would get fired for speaking up.

Bianca cleans teeth inches away from people’s faces, and even before the coronavirus struck, she picked up colds and flus regularly from patients. She said she was petrified of getting infected at work or spreading the disease to her family, especially her father, whose immune system has been battered after he underwent six months of chemotherapy.

In Ohio, the authorities said manufacturers could begin operating on Monday. But Kim Rinehart, a worker at a transmission plant in Toledo, said she had heard nothing from her union or her company about when she might return to work. She is collecting unemployment and the additional $600 in benefits, and is feeling fine about staying home, particularly given the state’s limited testing capacity and the virus’s stealth.

“If you had a murderer in the plant, and you didn’t know where but you knew he was there, would you go back into that plant?” she said.

In Georgia, Gov. Brian Kemp allowed restaurants to start dine-in service on Monday. But a large group of restaurateurs and chefs have pledged to remain closed for the time being, because it was safer.

One of the chefs, Craig Richards, the co-owner of Lyla Lila in Atlanta, said he did not want anyone to get sick as a result of his decisions. And he is not excited about opening a place that is depressing to visit, with workers in masks.


“I don’t want to open a restaurant that looks like an operating room,” he said. “That’s not a restaurant. To me a restaurant is about connecting people.”

To some degree, governors are leaving choices to individuals by design.

“It is the people themselves that are primarily responsible for their safety,” Gov. Kristi Noem of South Dakota said this week, announcing a “back to normal” plan.

Though she never issued a formal stay-at-home order, Ms. Noem said moving toward reopening would put the power back into the hands of the people, “where it belongs.”

“They are free to exercise their rights to work, worship and to play,” she said, “or to stay at home and to conduct social distancing.”









A couple walked by closed motels in Old Orchard Beach, Maine. Gov. Janet Mills announced tentative plans to allow for the reopening of lodging, campgrounds and bars on July 1.Credit...Robert F. Bukaty/Associated Press


But for many people trying to protect themselves in cities and towns that were reopening, the effort mostly felt clumsy and frantic.

Morgan Bard has spent hours driving from supermarket to supermarket across Northern Colorado, scrounging the empty shelves for gloves, sanitizer, wipes and other supplies that are now required for retailers as they reopen to the public.


Ms. Bard and her father were reopening their business selling Celtic jewelry, crafts and art in the mountain tourist town of Estes Park, Colo., on Friday.

“It’s hard to find anything,” she said. She has enough hand sanitizer for herself, but not enough to set out for customers. She is low on disposable gloves.

After agonizing over what to do, Ms. Kyllonen, the Maine hairstylist, has decided to brave it. The salon opened on Friday, but her first day back is not until Wednesday because social distancing means only five hairdressers can work at once.

She will follow pages of state guidelines. Wear a mask, and a face shield. Have customers wait in their cars. Ask them about symptoms. Take their temperature. Disinfect seats and surfaces and change towels and gloves.

“I’m worried we are doing this — I hate to say it — too soon,” she said. “There’s a lot of things we have to do and it’s scary.”

Richard Fausset, Emily Badger and Sarah Mervosh contributed reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

KAL-EL said:


> Yeah, he lives in NYC. It was a difficult time, but thankfully it didn’t get too serious, And require hospitalization.
> 
> He’s fine now
> 
> Thanks for asking



Good to hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,156,217



*Deaths:*
67,224


*Recovered:*
170,201

*
CLOSED CASES*
237,425

Cases which had an outcome:

170,201 (72%)
Recovered / Discharged

67,224 (28%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

The most sensible thing to do is to keep the lockdown in place to prevent further worsening but as the situation stands it probably is too late to contain it in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

On May 1st Friday, US has reported a NEW grim record of *"33,000"* new cases in a 24 hrs span and now came the easing of lockdown policy......
Updates: *"1,160,585"* total cases along with *"67,441"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

USA

*USA Total......................... 1,160,774 .... Deaths ........ 67,444 * 

New York........................... 319,213.............................. 24,368 
New Jersey...................... 123,717............................... 7,742 
Massachusetts................... 66,263 ..................................3,846 
Illinois............................. 58,505.................................. 2,559 
California .........................53,606.................................. 2,188 
Pennsylvania................. 50,915................................... 2,776 
Michigan......................... 43,207................................... 4,020 
Florida ..........................35,463.................................... 1,364



..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,162,164

*Deaths:*
67,494

*Recovered:*
173,910

*CLOSED CASES*
241,404


*Cases which had an outcome:
*
173,910 (72%)
Recovered / Discharged

67,494 (28%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

As those "Wannabe White Americans" keep searching whole day long hoping for anything that may draw people attention towards blaming anyone but themselves for their own incompetence is getting funnier day by day
Worst of all meanwhile US is adding *"100,000" *new cases on a weekly basis.....
Updates: *"1,170,184"* total cases along with *"68,002" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The US just reported its deadliest day for coronavirus patients as states reopen, according to WHO*

MAY 2 2020
William Feuer@WILLFOIA

KEY POINTS

The U.S. saw 2,909 people die of Covid-19 in 24 hours, according to the data, which was collected as of 4 a.m. ET on Friday.
That’s the highest daily death toll in the U.S. yet based on a CNBC analysis of the WHO’s daily Covid-19 situation reports. 
The country’s deadliest day comes as state officials weigh reopening parts of the economy and easing stay-at-home orders.






A sad and tired healthcare worker is seen by the Brooklyn Hospital Center in New York, United States on April 1, 2020. Tayfun Coskun | Anadolu Agency | Getty Images


The United States just had its deadliest day on record due to the coronavirus as states across the country begin to ease restrictions meant to curb the spread of the virus, according to data published by the World Health Organization. 

The U.S. saw 2,909 people die of Covid-19 in 24 hours, according to the data, which was collected as of 4 a.m. ET on Friday. That’s the highest daily Covid-19 death toll in the U.S. yet, based on a CNBC analysis of the WHO’s daily Covid-19 situation reports. 


Before May 1, the next highest U.S. daily death toll was 2,471 reported on April 23, according to the WHO. State officials have previously warned that data on Covid-19 deaths are difficult to analyze because they often represent patients who became ill and were hospitalized weeks ago.

Representatives of the WHO did not immediately respond to CNBC’s request for comment. 

The country’s deadliest day comes as state officials weigh reopening parts of the economy and easing stay-at-home orders. Public health officials and epidemiologists have warned that as the public grows fatigued by restrictions and businesses reopen, the virus could spread rapidly throughout communities that have yet to experience a major epidemic.

Protesters in at least 10 states on Friday demanded that the government lift stay-at-home orders and other emergency measures put in place to slow the spread of the coronavirus. Among the states that saw protests are California, Colorado, Delaware, Florida, Illinois, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Tennessee and Washington.

Dozens of states have unveiled reopening plans and several, including Georgia, South Carolina, Tennessee and Texas, have already begun to allow nonessential retailers to reopen.


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,185,167

*Deaths:*
68,495

*Recovered:*
178,219

*CLOSED CASES*

246,714

*Cases which had an outcome:*

178,219 (72%)
Recovered / Discharged

68,495 (28%)
Deaths


----------



## bluesky

https://japantoday.com/category/world/pompeo-says-'enormous-evidence'-virus-came-from-wuhan-lab





U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo says there is "enormous evidence" that the new coronavirus originated in a lab in Wuhan, China Photo: AFP
World
*Pompeo says 'enormous evidence' virus came from Wuhan lab*
Today 06:19 am JST 14 Comments
By Andrew Harnik

WASHINGTON
U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Sunday that there was "enormous evidence" that the coronavirus pandemic originated in a laboratory in Wuhan, China.

"There is enormous evidence that this is where it began," he said on ABC's "This Week."

But while highly critical of China's handling of the matter, Pompeo declined to say whether he thought the virus had been intentionally released.

President Donald Trump has been increasingly critical of China's role in the pandemic, which has infected nearly 3.5 million people and killed more than 240,000 around the world.

He has insisted that Beijing recklessly concealed important information about the outbreak and demanded that Beijing be held "accountable."

News reports say Trump has tasked U.S. spies to find out more about the origins of the virus, at first blamed on a Wuhan market selling exotic animals like bats, but now thought possibly to be from a virus research laboratory nearby.

Pompeo, a former director of the Central Intelligence Agency, told ABC that he agreed with a statement Thursday from the U.S. intelligence community in which it concurred "with the wide scientific consensus that the COVID-19 virus was not man-made or genetically modified."

But he went further than Trump, in citing "significant" and "enormous" evidence that the virus originated in a Wuhan laboratory.

"I think the whole world can see now, remember, China has a history of infecting the world and running substandard laboratories," Pompeo said.

He said early Chinese efforts to downplay the coronavirus amounted to "a classic Communist disinformation effort. That created enormous risk."

"President Trump is very clear: we'll hold those responsible accountable."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To all reading this post: The USA is certainly scapegoating China for CoVID-19. I have read about the Chinese laboratory in Wuhan and I know how frantically the scientists there headed by Dr. Shi have tried to find out the source of SARS virus and during the process found that the new virus also belongs to the same group. The benevolent Dr. Shi has found the main source of CoVID-19 is bats. 

The PRC has already banned trades in exotic animals including bats and laboratories throughout the developed world are now nearing to finding out a functional vaccine. Chinese scientists have successfully experimented with eight monkeys. I hope China will be the fore contributor to create vaccine along with the Oxford University laboratory of the UK. 

I personally deplore the USA for making an ill-effort to criminalize China when it did not commit the crime. President Trump needs to win the next election and that says why the US govt scapegoating China.


----------



## riscol

steaming towards 1.200.000 cases and 70.000 deaths in a day or two. When will some good news from the US arrive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,188,122


*Deaths:*
68,598

*Recovered:*
178,263

*
CLOSED CASES*

246,861

*Cases which had an outcome:*

178,263 (72%)
Recovered / Discharged

68,598 (28%)
Deaths

..

USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,189,024

*Deaths:*
68,609

*Recovered:*
178,671

*CLOSED CASES
*
247,280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

bluesky said:


> https://japantoday.com/category/world/pompeo-says-'enormous-evidence'-virus-came-from-wuhan-lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo says there is "enormous evidence" that the new coronavirus originated in a lab in Wuhan, China Photo: AFP
> World
> *Pompeo says 'enormous evidence' virus came from Wuhan lab*
> Today 06:19 am JST 14 Comments
> By Andrew Harnik
> 
> WASHINGTON
> U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Sunday that there was "enormous evidence" that the coronavirus pandemic originated in a laboratory in Wuhan, China.
> 
> "There is enormous evidence that this is where it began," he said on ABC's "This Week."
> 
> But while highly critical of China's handling of the matter, Pompeo declined to say whether he thought the virus had been intentionally released.
> 
> President Donald Trump has been increasingly critical of China's role in the pandemic, which has infected nearly 3.5 million people and killed more than 240,000 around the world.
> 
> He has insisted that Beijing recklessly concealed important information about the outbreak and demanded that Beijing be held "accountable."
> 
> News reports say Trump has tasked U.S. spies to find out more about the origins of the virus, at first blamed on a Wuhan market selling exotic animals like bats, but now thought possibly to be from a virus research laboratory nearby.
> 
> Pompeo, a former director of the Central Intelligence Agency, told ABC that he agreed with a statement Thursday from the U.S. intelligence community in which it concurred "with the wide scientific consensus that the COVID-19 virus was not man-made or genetically modified."
> 
> But he went further than Trump, in citing "significant" and "enormous" evidence that the virus originated in a Wuhan laboratory.
> 
> "I think the whole world can see now, remember, China has a history of infecting the world and running substandard laboratories," Pompeo said.
> 
> He said early Chinese efforts to downplay the coronavirus amounted to "a classic Communist disinformation effort. That created enormous risk."
> 
> "President Trump is very clear: we'll hold those responsible accountable."
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To all reading this post: The USA is certainly scapegoating China for CoVID-19. I have read about the Chinese laboratory in Wuhan and I know how frantically the scientists there headed by Dr. Shi have tried to find out the source of SARS virus and during the process found that the new virus also belongs to the same group. The benevolent Dr. Shi has found the main source of CoVID-19 is bats.
> 
> The PRC has already banned trades in exotic animals including bats and laboratories throughout the developed world are now nearing to finding out a functional vaccine. Chinese scientists have successfully experimented with eight monkeys. I hope China will be the fore contributor to create vaccine along with the Oxford University laboratory of the UK.
> 
> I personally deplore the USA for making an ill-effort to criminalize China when it did not commit the crime. President Trump needs to win the next election and that says why the US govt scapegoating China.


the news from this video， good half news

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,200,794

*Deaths:*
69,116


*Recovered:*
181,526

*CLOSED CASES*

250,642
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

181,526 (72%)
Recovered / Discharged

69,116 (28%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*

1,208,509

*Deaths:*
69,401


*Recovered:*
182,716
*
CLOSED CASES*
252,117

*Cases which had an outcome:*

182,716 (72%)
Recovered / Discharged

69,401 (28%)
Deaths


USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

xuxu1457 said:


> the news from this video， good half news


It is the next US election that is targeted by Trump and gong to tarnish the Chinese image. Bats or something else is responsible for the virus and it is not man made. So, why China should be defamed unless the target is the US election? Trump administration is creating matters out of blue sky. Another Big Bang that will fall on the face of America itself because no one believes what Trump/Pompeo says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,212,835

*Deaths:*
69,921

*Recovered:*
188,027
*
CLOSED CASES*
257,948

*
Cases which had an outcome:*

188,027 (73%)
Recovered / Discharged

69,921 (27%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like it will reach the next grim milestone of *"1,300,000" *total cases much faster than before since the reopen of states has officially begun, US death toll could approach *"135,000" *by early Ausgust according to University of Washington forecast
Newest updates: *"1,224,570"* total cases along with *"71,148" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*State....................* *Total Cases* *..................* *Total Deaths* 

*USA Total................. 1,224,570 ....................... 71,148 * 
New York................... 329,816......................... 25,174 
New Jersey ................131,606.......................... 8,273 
Massachusetts................ 69,087.......................... 4,090 
Illinois ...........................63,840........................... 2,662 
California...................... 56,306........................... 2,294 
Pennsylvania................. 52,922........................... 3,012 
Michigan.......................... 43,950........................... 4,135 
Florida............................ 37,439............................ 1,471 
Texas ..............................33,369.............................. 920 
Connecticut........................ 30,173............................ 2,556


----------



## ghazi52

USA.

*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,231,006

*Deaths:*
71,783

*Recovered:*
198,935
*
CLOSED CASES*
270,718
*
Cases which had an outcome:*
198,935 (73%)
Recovered / Discharged

71,783 (27%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,237,633

*Deaths:*
72,271

*Recovered:*
200,628
*
CLOSED CASES*
272,899
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

200,628 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

72,271 (26%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*USA.*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,238,463

*Deaths:*
72,287

*Recovered:*
201,011

*Projections*
*
CLOSED CASES*
273,298
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

201,011 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

72,287 (26%)
Death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US infection rate rising outside New York as states open up*

AP
May 06, 2020







People wear masks out of concern for the coronavirus while standing in line outside a Salvation Army 
food pantry on Tuesday in Chelsea, Mass. — AP


Take the New York metropolitan area’s progress against the coronavirus out of the equation and the numbers show the rest of the US is moving in the wrong direction, with the known infection rate rising even as states move to lift their lockdowns, an _Associated Press_ analysis found on Tuesday.

New confirmed infections per day in the US exceed 20,000, and deaths per day are well over 1,000, according to figures from Johns Hopkins University. And public health officials warn that the failure to flatten the curve and drive down the infection rate in places could lead to many more deaths — perhaps tens of thousands — as people are allowed to venture out and businesses reopen.

“Make no mistakes: This virus is still circulating in our community, perhaps even more now than in previous weeks” said Linda Ochs, director of the Health Department in Shawnee County, Kansas.

Elsewhere around the world, Britain’s official coronavirus death toll, at more than 32,000, topped that of Italy to become the highest in Europe and second-highest in the world behind the United States. The official number of dead worldwide surpassed a quarter-million, by Johns Hopkins’ count, though the true toll is believed to be much higher.

The densely packed New York metropolitan area, consisting of about 20 million people across a region that encompasses the city’s northern suburbs, Long Island and northern New Jersey, has been the hardest-hit corner of the country, accounting for at least one-third of the nation’s 70,000 deaths.

When the still locked-down area is included, new infections in the US appear to be declining, according to the _AP_ analysis. It found that the five-day rolling average for new cases has decreased from 9.3 per 100,000 people three weeks ago on April 13 to 8.6 on Monday.

But subtracting the New York area from the analysis changes the story. Without it, the rate of new cases in the US increased over the same period from 6.2 per 100,000 people to 7.5.

While the daily number of new deaths in the New York area has declined markedly in recent weeks, it has essentially plateaued in the rest of the US. Without greater New York, the rolling five-day average for new deaths per 500,000 people dropped slightly from 1.86 on April 20th to 1.82 on Monday.

US testing for the virus has been expanded, and that has probably contributed to the increasing rate of confirmed infections. But it doesn’t explain the entire increase, said Dr. Zuo-Feng Zhang, a public health researcher at the University of California at Los Angeles. “This increase is not because of testing. It’s a real increase,” he said.

Pockets of America far from New York City are seeing ominous trends.






Store manager Natalie Hijazi temporarily closes off the entrance to a Pet Fair store inside The Woodlands Mall to help meet the current occupancy limits in place on Tuesday. — AP


Deaths in Iowa surged to a new daily high of 19 on Tuesday, and 730 workers at a single Tyson Foods pork plant tested positive. On Monday, Shawnee County, home to Topeka, Kansas, reported a doubling of cases from last week on the same day that business restrictions began to ease.

Gallup, New Mexico, is under a strict lockdown until Thursday because of an outbreak, with guarded roadblocks to prevent travel in and out and a ban on more than two people in a vehicle. Authorities have deployed water tankers, hospital space is running short, and a high school gym is now a recuperation center with 60 oxygen-supplied beds.

On Monday, a model from the University of Washington nearly doubled its projection of Covid-19 deaths in the US to around 134,000 through early August, with a range of 95,000 to nearly 243,000.

Dr Christopher Murray, director of the institute that created the projections, said the increase is largely because most states are expected to ease restrictions by next week.

Without stay-at-home orders and similar measures, Murray said, “we would have had exponential growth, much larger epidemics and deaths in staggering numbers.” But cooperation is waning, with cellphone location data showing people are getting out more, even before their states reopen, he said.

President Donald Trump, asked about the projections before traveling to Arizona to visit a mask factory, disputed the accuracy of models in general and said keeping the economy closed carries deadly costs of its own, such as drug abuse and suicide. “We have to get our country open,” Trump said.

A senior US government scientist alleged in a whistleblower complaint on Tuesday that the administration failed to prepare for the onslaught of the coronavirus. Dr Rick Bright also said he was reassigned to a lesser role because he resisted political pressure to allow widespread use of hydroxychloroquine, a malaria drug unproven for treating Covid-19, that was being pushed by Trump.

The Department of Health and Human Services said in a statement that he was transferred to the National Institutes of Health to work on coronavirus testing, a crucial assignment.

Zhang, the UCLA researcher, said it’s worrying that the rate of new cases is increasing at the same time some states are easing up: “We’re one country. If we’re not moving in the same step, we’re going to have a problem.”

He said he is particularly concerned about Florida and Texas, where cases have been rising steadily and the potential for explosions seems high.

While death rates in some places have been trending down, that could change and hospitals could become overwhelmed, he said.

Dr Deborah Birx, coordinator of the White House coronavirus task force, said she and colleagues keep warning governors against “skipping phases” in federal guidelines recommending that business and other institutions, like schools, be reopened in phases. “We don’t want to see serious illness and mortality increase,” Birx said.

In Europe, meanwhile, Britain said about 32,000 people with Covid-19 have died in its hospitals, nursing homes and other settings, while Italy reported just over 29,300 confirmed fatalities.

Both counts are probably underestimates because they do not include suspected cases. Britain reported more than 32,000 deaths in which Covid-19 was either confirmed or suspected; a comparable figure for Italy was not available.

Even so, the rate of deaths and hospitalisations in Britain was on the decline, and the government prepared to begin loosening its lockdown.

A trial began of a mobile phone app that UK authorities hope will help contain the outbreak by warning people if they have been near an infected individual; it could be rolled out later this month.

Many European countries that have relaxed strict lockdowns after new infections tapered off were watching their virus numbers warily.

“We know with great certainty that there will be a second wave — the majority of scientists are sure of that. And many also assume that there will be a third wave,” said Lothar Wieler, head of Germany’s national disease control centre.

South Korea reported two new cases on Wednesday, its lowest daily total since February, and the country’s baseball season began the previous day with no spectators allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,254,858

*Deaths:*
74,014

*Recovered:*
205,215

*Projections*
*
CLOSED CASES*
279,229
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

205,215 (73%)
Recovered / Discharged

74,014 (27%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,263,705

*Deaths:*
74,817

*Recovered:*
213,109

*Projections*
*
CLOSED CASES*
287,926
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

213,109 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

74,817 (26%)
Deaths

*USA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Travel From New York City Seeded Wave of U.S. Outbreaks*

The coronavirus outbreak in New York City became the primary source of infections around the United States, researchers have found.

By Benedict Carey and James Glanz


May 7, 2020
New York City’s coronavirus outbreak grew so large by early March that the city became the primary source of new infections in the United States, new research reveals, as thousands of infected people traveled from the city and seeded outbreaks around the country.

The research indicates that a wave of infections swept from New York City through much of the country before the city began setting social distancing limits to stop the growth. That helped to fuel outbreaks in Louisiana, Texas, Arizona and as far away as the West Coast.

The findings are drawn from geneticists’ tracking signature mutations of the virus, travel histories of infected people and models of the outbreak by infectious disease experts.


“We now have enough data to feel pretty confident that New York was the primary gateway for the rest of the country,” said Nathan Grubaugh, an epidemiologist at the Yale School of Public Health.


Early analysis of genetic samples indicates that more infections across the country came from a line of the virus associated with the outbreak in New York City, shown in red, than from a line associated with the outbreak in Washington State, shown in yellow.


The central role of New York’s outbreak shows that decisions made by state and federal officials — including waiting to impose distancing measures and to limit international flights — helped shape the trajectory of the outbreak and allowed it to grow in the rest of the country.


The city joins other densely populated urban hot spots around the world, starting with Wuhan, China, and then Milan, that have become vectors for the virus’s spread.

Travel from other American cities also sparked infections across the country, including from an early outbreak centered in the Seattle area that seeded infections in more than a dozen states, researchers say. Even if New York had managed to slow the virus, it probably would have continued to spread from elsewhere, they say.

But the Seattle outbreak proved to be a squall before the larger storm gathering in New York, where, at the end of February, thousands of infected people packed trains and restaurants, thronged tourist attractions and passed through its three major airports.


During crucial weeks in March, New York’s political leaders waited to take aggressive action, even after identifying hundreds of cases, giving the virus a head start. And by mid-March, when President Trump restricted travel from Europe, the restrictions were essentially pointless, the data suggest, as the disease was already spreading widely within the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Last updated: May 08, 2020, 00:34 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,292,594

*Deaths:*
76,926

*Recovered:*
217,250

*Projections*
*
CLOSED CASES*
294,176

*Cases which had an outcome:
*
217,250 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

76,926 (26%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Wow. Hit 1.3M infected. Read today they saying infections are now increasing more outside of NY now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,292,996

*Deaths:*
76,948

*Recovered:*
217,251


*Projections*
*
CLOSED CASES*
294,199
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

217,251 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

76,948 (26%)
Deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Why @grey boy 2 is quiet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,307,430

*Deaths:*
77,851

*Recovered:*
220,554

*Projections*

*CLOSED CASES*
298,405
*
Cases which had an outcome:*
220,554 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

77,851 (26%)
Deaths



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Why @grey boy 2 is quiet?


He is here and log in also, but I think he is taking rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*White-Collar Companies Race to Be Last to Return to the Office*


Google, Facebook, Amazon, Capital One and others are extending work-from-home policies to September and sometimes far beyond.








Credit...Jackson Gibbs



By David Streitfeld


May 8, 2020, 2:38 p.m. ET

Even as President Trump has said “we have to get our country open again,” much of corporate America is in no rush to return employees to their campuses and skyscrapers. The companies are racing not to be the first back, but the last.

the coronavirus pandemic will evolve. While deaths from the virus in hot zones like New York City have come down, new outbreaks have emerged elsewhere. Almost every day, there are at least 20,000 new cases in the U.S., bringing the country’s total to more than 1.2 million.

Some companies said there is another reason: Working from home is working out well.

“Working from home is a great thing for the company and for the employees, who don’t want to get back in cars and commute for two hours. That’s lost productivity,” said Joan Burke, the chief people officer of DocuSign, a San Francisco tech company that enables electronic agreements. “I see it happening way more often in the future.”

until May 31, its governor, Gavin Newsom, has said.

according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics; about 2 percent worked from home full time. In a matter of days, the pandemic pushed telecommuting from marginal to mandatory in many parts of the country.

Now, even as states like Georgia and Illinois roll out phased re-openings, companies see a future for remote work. Gartner, the research firm and consultant, said its clients — mostly large firms that have little direct interaction with the public — expected as many as half their employees to work at home at least part time.

tweeted his emphatic support for working from home
late last month, a critic responded by quoting a post from the employment rating site Glassdoor that “the constant check-ins, daily reports and hours of meetings a day make it impossible to get your job completed.”

telecommuting was invented by Jack Nilles, a former NASA engineer, in 1973. It originally was not about working from home, which was largely impossible before the commercial internet was developed in the late 1990s. Instead, people would go to convenient satellite offices to reduce commuting time.

 it went up, but he has mixed feelings about the current situation. While Covid-19 may help banish the stigma, he said, he doubted that working from home five days a week would grow much.

the San Francisco company plans to take as much time as necessary to determine any changes for its 2,000 employees.

“It’s easier to manage a company that is 100 percent remote than one where employees are 50 percent remote and 50 percent in the office,” said Robby Kwok, Slack’s senior vice president for people.

That’s because completely virtual companies need to write everything down for employees. Companies that combine the two approaches risk that some employees are more informed than others.

And in a world where crowds are now dangerous, Slack can help workers stay safe by keeping them at home. The earliest employees will return to the office is September, Mr. Kwok said.

“We have this community obligation to be the last to go back,” he said.


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/08/...action=click&module=Spotlight&pgtype=Homepage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,321,785

*Deaths:*
78,615

*Recovered:*
223,603

*Projections*
*
CLOSED CASES*
302,218
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

223,603 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

78,615 (26%)
Deaths


----------



## atan651

Great looking numbers!


----------



## ghazi52

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,324,374

*Deaths:*
78,704

*Recovered:*
223,930


*Projections*

*CLOSED CASES*
302,634

*Cases which had an outcome:*

223,930 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

78,704 (26%)
Deaths



USA.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din




----------



## ghazi52

Last updated: May 09, 2020, 19:57 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,339,298

*Deaths:*
79,627

*Recovered:*
232,360

*Projections*

*CLOSED CASES*
311,987
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

232,360 (74%)
Recovered / Discharged

79,627 (26%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infections top 1,347,309 people

deaths top 80,037 people

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

Last updated: May 10, 2020, 15:25 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,350,194

*Deaths:*
80,121

*Recovered:*
238,144


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
318,265

*Cases which had an outcome:*

238,144 (75%)
Recovered / Discharged

80,121 (25%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

Last updated: May 11, 2020, 01:49 GMT


*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,367,638

*Deaths:*
80,787

*Recovered:*
256,336

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
337,123

Cases which had an outcome:

256,336 (76%)
Recovered / Discharged

80,787 (24%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

updated: May 11, 2020, 19:58 GMT


*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,379,508

*Deaths:*
81,285

*Recovered:*
259,073

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
340,358

Cases which had an outcome:

259,073 (76%)
Recovered / Discharged

81,285 (24%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

Last updated: May 12, 2020, 00:44 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,385,834

*Deaths:*
81,795

*Recovered:*
262,225

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
344,020

Cases which had an outcome:

262,225 (76%)
Recovered / Discharged

81,795 (24%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 12, 2020, 17:02 GMT

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,392,976

*Deaths:*
82,237

*Recovered:*
263,641

*Projections*

*CLOSED CASES*
345,878
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

263,641 (76%)
Recovered / Discharged

82,237 (24%)
Deaths

USA.


----------



## ghazi52

May 12, 2020, 19:56 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,402,275

*Deaths:*
83,121

*Recovered:*
276,175

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
359,296

*Cases which had an outcome:*

276,175 (77%)
Recovered / Discharged

83,121 (23%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Infected: 1,408,636 
Killed: 83,425

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 13, 2020, 14:05 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,411,018

*Deaths:*
83,558

*Recovered:*
298,641

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
382,199

Cases which had an outcome:

298,641 (78%)
Recovered / Discharged

83,558 (22%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Infected: 1,429,711 
Killed: 85,171

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## riscol




----------



## ghazi52

May 14, 2020, 14:30 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,433,375

*Deaths:*
85,334

*Recovered:*
310,415

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
395,749

*Cases which had an outcome:*

310,415 (78%)
Recovered / Discharged

85,334 (22%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 14, 2020, 21:04 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,451,500

*Deaths:*
86,599

*Recovered:*
316,181

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
402,780

*Cases which had an outcome:*

316,181 (78%)
Recovered / Discharged

86,599 (22%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,457,593
killed: 86,912

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 15, 2020, 12:35 GMT






* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,458,243

*Deaths:*
86,942

*Recovered:*
318,027

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
404,969

*Cases which had an outcome:*

318,027 (79%)
Recovered / Discharged

86,942 (21%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

*Trump vows Covid-19 vaccine will be ready in 2020*







What is a vaccine and how is one made?


US President Donald Trump has vowed to deliver a coronavirus jab by year's end as he launched a White House vaccine initiative, dubbed "Operation Warp Speed".

The effort will begin with studies on 14 promising vaccine candidates for accelerated research and approval.

Progress is moving at "record speed", but the US must be prepared to reopen "vaccine or no vaccine," Mr Trump said.

Experts have cast doubt on the White House timelines for a jab.

*What did Trump say?*

Announcing 'Warp Speed' at a White House Rose Garden news conference on Friday, Mr Trump named an Army general and a former healthcare executive to lead the operation, a partnership between the government and private sector to find and distribute a vaccine.

Moncef Slaoui, who had previously headed the vaccines division at pharmaceutical giant GlaxoSmithKline, will lead the mission, while Gen Gustave Perna, who oversees distribution for the US Army, is to serve as chief operating officer.

Speaking after Mr Trump, Mr Slaoui said he was "confident" that a "few hundred million doses of vaccine" will be delivered by the end of 2020.

However, Mr Trump made clear that even without a vaccine, Americans must begin to return to their lives as normal.

"I don't want people to think this is all dependent on a vaccine," he said. Many experts say a vaccine is the only thing that will give Americans the confidence to fully reopen the economy in the absence of widespread testing.

"I think the schools should be back in the fall," Mr Trump added.






Elisa Granato was the first volunteer to be injected in a human trial
Earlier this week Dr Anthony Fauci, who serves on the coronavirus taskforce and appeared wearing a mask at the Rose Garden conference, testified to the Senate that it would be a "bridge too far" for schools to reopen in the autumn.

Dr Fauci and other experts have strongly suggested that a jab will take at least a year to develop.

As Mr Trump spoke, truck drivers who have parked around the White House for several weeks blared their horns in protest against low wages.

At one point, Mr Trump instructed a reporter to remove her mask so she could be better heard over the noise as she addressed him.


*What other government coronavirus efforts are there?*

'Warp Speed' is the latest of several Covid response projects Washington has undertaken.

In March, the White House launched a testing initiative, enlisting major pharmacy retailers like CVS, Walgreens and Rite Aid to set up drive-through testing sites throughout the country. Such partnerships have stalled, however, and the US has faced continued criticism for its lags in testing.

In recent weeks, the White House announced further efforts and has helped ramp up testing to nearly 10 million as of 15 May, according to the Our World in Data database.

Besides the new White House jab initiative, the Food and Drug Administration is also evaluating vaccine candidates for human trials.

On Friday, the US House of Representatives will vote on a coronavirus rescue package worth more than $3tn (£2.5) that allocates funds to local governments, expanded testing and another round of direct payments to Americans. The bill - which would be the largest aid package in US history - has already faced Republican opposition, with Mr Trump declaring the bill "dead on arrival".

Some health experts have remained sceptical about the rapid timeline for development and distribution proposed by the White House.

"I don't understand how that happens," said Dr Peter Hotez co-director of the Medicine Coronavirus Vaccine Team at Baylor College on CNN after Mr Trump's announcement.

While a vaccine could be manufactured in the coming months, "I just don't see" how there will be enough safety data for a general use vaccine, he said. "I don't see a path by which any vaccine is licensed for emergency use or otherwise till the third quarter of 2021."

Mr Slaoui acknowledged in an earlier interview with the New York Times that the timeline was ambitious, but said he "would not have committed unless I thought it was achievable".


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ghazi52 said:


> *Trump vows Covid-19 vaccine will be ready in 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a vaccine and how is one made?
> 
> 
> US President Donald Trump has vowed to deliver a coronavirus jab by year's end as he launched a White House vaccine initiative, dubbed "Operation Warp Speed".
> 
> The effort will begin with studies on 14 promising vaccine candidates for accelerated research and approval.
> 
> Progress is moving at "record speed", but the US must be prepared to reopen "vaccine or no vaccine," Mr Trump said.
> 
> Experts have cast doubt on the White House timelines for a jab.
> 
> *What did Trump say?*
> 
> Announcing 'Warp Speed' at a White House Rose Garden news conference on Friday, Mr Trump named an Army general and a former healthcare executive to lead the operation, a partnership between the government and private sector to find and distribute a vaccine.
> 
> Moncef Slaoui, who had previously headed the vaccines division at pharmaceutical giant GlaxoSmithKline, will lead the mission, while Gen Gustave Perna, who oversees distribution for the US Army, is to serve as chief operating officer.
> 
> Speaking after Mr Trump, Mr Slaoui said he was "confident" that a "few hundred million doses of vaccine" will be delivered by the end of 2020.
> 
> However, Mr Trump made clear that even without a vaccine, Americans must begin to return to their lives as normal.
> 
> "I don't want people to think this is all dependent on a vaccine," he said. Many experts say a vaccine is the only thing that will give Americans the confidence to fully reopen the economy in the absence of widespread testing.
> 
> "I think the schools should be back in the fall," Mr Trump added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa Granato was the first volunteer to be injected in a human trial
> Earlier this week Dr Anthony Fauci, who serves on the coronavirus taskforce and appeared wearing a mask at the Rose Garden conference, testified to the Senate that it would be a "bridge too far" for schools to reopen in the autumn.
> 
> Dr Fauci and other experts have strongly suggested that a jab will take at least a year to develop.
> 
> As Mr Trump spoke, truck drivers who have parked around the White House for several weeks blared their horns in protest against low wages.
> 
> At one point, Mr Trump instructed a reporter to remove her mask so she could be better heard over the noise as she addressed him.
> 
> 
> *What other government coronavirus efforts are there?*
> 
> 'Warp Speed' is the latest of several Covid response projects Washington has undertaken.
> 
> In March, the White House launched a testing initiative, enlisting major pharmacy retailers like CVS, Walgreens and Rite Aid to set up drive-through testing sites throughout the country. Such partnerships have stalled, however, and the US has faced continued criticism for its lags in testing.
> 
> In recent weeks, the White House announced further efforts and has helped ramp up testing to nearly 10 million as of 15 May, according to the Our World in Data database.
> 
> Besides the new White House jab initiative, the Food and Drug Administration is also evaluating vaccine candidates for human trials.
> 
> On Friday, the US House of Representatives will vote on a coronavirus rescue package worth more than $3tn (£2.5) that allocates funds to local governments, expanded testing and another round of direct payments to Americans. The bill - which would be the largest aid package in US history - has already faced Republican opposition, with Mr Trump declaring the bill "dead on arrival".
> 
> Some health experts have remained sceptical about the rapid timeline for development and distribution proposed by the White House.
> 
> "I don't understand how that happens," said Dr Peter Hotez co-director of the Medicine Coronavirus Vaccine Team at Baylor College on CNN after Mr Trump's announcement.
> 
> While a vaccine could be manufactured in the coming months, "I just don't see" how there will be enough safety data for a general use vaccine, he said. "I don't see a path by which any vaccine is licensed for emergency use or otherwise till the third quarter of 2021."
> 
> Mr Slaoui acknowledged in an earlier interview with the New York Times that the timeline was ambitious, but said he "would not have committed unless I thought it was achievable".



There has never been vaccine for coronavirus. Since 1960 they've been trying to make one and there never has been one. So safe to say it's impossible to make a vaccine for coronavirus.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,479,966
killed: 88,267

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 15, 2020, 22:52 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,481,834

*Deaths:*
88,400

*Recovered:*
322,111

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
410,511

Cases which had an outcome:

322,111 (78%)
Recovered / Discharged

88,400 (22%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 16, 2020, 16:01 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,488,790

*Deaths:*
88,678

*Recovered:*
328,498

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES

417,176
*Cases which had an outcome:*

328,498 (79%)
Recovered / Discharged

88,678 (21%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 16, 2020, 22:26 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,504,104

*Deaths:*
89,456

*Recovered:*
337,563

*Projections*

*CLOSED CASES*
427,019

*Cases which had an outcome:*

337,563 (79%)
Recovered / Discharged

89,456 (21%)
Deaths


USA.


----------



## riscol

Steaming towards 2 million.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,505,616
killed: 89,528

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,507,773
killed: 90,113 

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

: May 17, 2020, 13:37 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,509,341

*Deaths:*
90,134

*Recovered:*
339,232

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
429,366

Cases which had an outcome:

339,232 (79%)
Recovered / Discharged

90,134 (21%)
Deaths


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistani American girl among corona crisis heroes honored at White House*

Associated Press of Pakistan
10:48 PM | 17 May, 2020






ISLAMABAD – A 10-year-old Pakistani American girl scout brought laurels to Pakistan after she was honored by US President Donald Trump and First Lady Melania Trump along with other coronavirus crisis heroes for helping the people on the frontlines.

Laila Khan, 10, from Maryland was recognized as American coronavirus hero as she had donated cookies to nurses and firefighters.

"The men and women we honor today remind us that the bonds that unite us in times of hardship can also raise us to new heights as we reopen and recover and rebuild," President trump said in a ceremony in the White House Rose Garden on Friday.




U.S. Embassy Islamabad

✔@usembislamabad
Congrats to 10-year-old Laila Khan, a Pakistani-American girl scout recognized by President Trump during a ceremony honoring coronavirus heroes! Laila donated 100 boxes of cookies to local medical workers & firefighters. Read more: http://ow.ly/Bg6W50zIo0Q 
Photo Credit: AFP #COVID




Girl Scouts Laila Khan, Lauren Matney and Sravya Annappareddy of Troop 744 in Elkridge, Maryland, all 10 years old, donated 100 boxes of Girl Scout cookies to local doctors, nurses and firefighters.

They also wrote 200 personalized cards for health care workers, according to daily The Washington Times.

"While we are honored that our troop was invited to be here today, we know that we are just part of the millions of other children out there that are doing amazing things to support their communities, their friends and their families," Miss Khan said. "It is a privilege to be here representing all of them."On its Twitter page, the US Embassy in Islamabad also congratulated Laila Khan.

"Congrats to 10-year-old Laila Khan, a Pakistani-American girl scout recognized by President Trump during a ceremony honoring coronavirus heroes! Laila donated 100 boxes of cookies to local medical workers & firefighters," the embassy tweeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

May 17, 2020, 22:45 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,526,170

*Deaths:*
90,931

*Recovered:*
344,910

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
435,841
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

344,910 (79%)
Recovered / Discharged

90,931 (21%)
Deaths


----------



## zara ahmad

When Pakistan will touch its peak of Covid19 cases? any idea


----------



## ghazi52

......................

New York................... 359,830................. 28,325 
New Jersey ................147,862..................10,366
*Illinois.*......................... 94,191....................4,177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,527,664 
killed: 90,978

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 18, 2020, 14:36 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,531,465

*Deaths:*
91,060

*Recovered:*
346,394

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
437,454
*
Cases which had an outcome*:

346,394 (79%)
Recovered / Discharged

91,060 (21%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 18, 2020, 23:16 GMT

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,548,833

*Deaths:*
91,873

*Recovered:*
354,313

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
446,186

*Cases which had an outcome:*

354,313 (79%)
Recovered / Discharged

91,873 (21%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,550,294
killed: 91,981

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,570,144
killed: 93,511

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## aziqbal

US will cross 100,000 by end of the week


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,570,583
killed: 93,533

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## atan651

Howdy Yankees! Everything is mighty fine.


----------



## ghazi52

May 20, 2020, 21:28 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,586,987

*Deaths:*
94,715

*Recovered:*
368,811

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
463,526

*Cases which had an outcome:*

368,811 (80%)
Recovered / Discharged

94,715 (20%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,591,259
killed: 94,919

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,591,964 
killed: 94,993

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 21, 2020, 18:55 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,607,100

*Deaths:*
95,733

*Recovered:*
371,795

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
467,528
*
Cases which had an outcome*:

371,795 (80%)
Recovered / Discharged

95,733 (20%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,617,642 
killed: 96,178

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## riscol

steaming like a bullet train to 2 millions.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,620,902
killed: 96,354

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,642,223
killed: 97,527

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 22, 2020, 22:44 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,643,585

*Deaths:*
97,590

*Recovered:*
396,465

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
494,055

*Cases which had an outcome:*

396,465 (80%)
Recovered / Discharged

97,590 (20%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 23, 2020, 12:43 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,645,646

*Deaths:*
97,663

*Recovered:*
403,312


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
500,975

Cases which had an outcome:

403,312 (81%)
Recovered / Discharged

97,663 (19%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 23, 2020, 21:13 GMT

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,663,247

*Deaths:*
98,586

*Recovered:*
444,791

*Projections*
*
CLOSED CASES*
543,377
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

444,791 (82%)
Recovered / Discharged

98,586 (18%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,665,902
killed: 98,652

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

*U*SA plans massive coronavirus vaccine testing effort to meet year-end deadline


Reuters







The project will compress what is typically 10 years of vaccine development and testing into a matter of months. — AFP/File


The United States plans a massive testing effort involving more than 100,000 volunteers and a half dozen or so of the most promising vaccine candidates in an effort to deliver a safe and effective one by the end of 2020, scientists leading the program told _Reuters._

The project will compress what is typically 10 years of vaccine development and testing into a matter of months, testimony to the urgency to halt a pandemic that has infected more than 5 million people, killed over 335,000 and battered economies worldwide.

To get there, leading vaccine makers have agreed to share data and lend the use of their clinical trial networks to competitors should their own candidate fail, the scientists said.

Candidates that demonstrate safety in small early studies will be tested in huge trials of 20,000 to 30,000 subjects for each vaccine, slated to start in July.

Between 100,000 and 150,000 people may be enrolled in the studies, said Dr. Larry Corey, a vaccine expert at Fred Hutchinson Cancer Center in Seattle, who is helping design the trials. “If you don’t see a safety problem, you just keep going,” Dr. Francis Collins, director of the National Institutes of Health (NIH), told _Reuters_. The vaccine effort is part of a public-private partnership called Accelerating COVID-19 Therapeutic Interventions and Vaccines (ACTIV) announced last month.

The effort fits into the research and development arm of “Operation Warp Speed,” the White House program announced last week to accelerate coronavirus vaccine development. Vaccines, which are intended for use in healthy people, are typically tested in successive steps, starting with trials in animals.

Human testing begins with a small safety trial in healthy volunteers, followed by a larger study to find the right dose and get an early read on efficacy. The final stage consists of large-scale testing in thousands of people. Only then would a vaccine developer commit to manufacturing millions of doses. In the era of coronavirus, many of those steps will overlap, particularly the mid-stage and late-stage trials, Collins and Corey said.

The approach has its risks, as certain safety issues may only appear in large-scale trials. Americans are concerned about the speed of the vaccine effort, a _Reuters_/Ipsos poll showed. A highly effective vaccine could be tested in as little as six months if there is a big difference in benefit between the vaccine and placebo groups, Corey said. For a modestly effective vaccine, trials could take nine to 12 months.

The US government has committed billions of dollars to help manufacturers produce doses of vaccines that may never prove successful.

*The shortlist*

To get the quickest answer, vaccines will be tested in healthcare workers and communities where the virus is still spreading to show whether they reduced new cases of COVID-19. Washington, D.C, which has not reached the peak of its outbreak, is one likely test site. Trials may be conducted abroad, including in Africa, where the virus has just started to spread, Collins said.

The government plans to tap its own trial networks, including the Department of Veterans Affairs’ 100 healthcare facilities, for potential study volunteers, while drugmakers will recruit from their clinical research networks.

A Moderna Inc vaccine, developed in partnership with the NIH, will be the first to the enter large-scale testing in July, and may be joined by a vaccine from Britain’s Oxford University and AstraZeneca Plc, Collins said.

The US government said on Thursday it would spend $1.2 billion to secure 300 million doses of the Oxford vaccine. “What we might try to do is run those two side by side, but with a control arm” that would also include 10,000 healthy individuals who got a dummy vaccine, Collins said. Moderna’s candidate is already proceeding to mid-stage human trials. Vaccines by Johnson & Johnson, Sanofi and Merck & Co are a month or two behind the frontrunners and “may get added over the course of the summer” following early-stage human trials, Collins said.

Merck has not made any specific announcements on its vaccine program and declined to comment.

Collins would not name other candidates on the US shortlist of 14, but said they will need to finish early safety testing by this summer to make it into the bigger trials. Trials will need to assess if the vaccines cause disease enhancement - a potentially dangerous side effect in which the vaccine makes the disease worse in some individuals instead of preventing it. Disease enhancement has been seen in animal studies of vaccines developed to fight a close cousin of the virus that causes COVID-19. “If there is enhancement, that’s a big stop sign for everything,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institutes of Allergy and Infectious Diseases at NIH.

“If all the cards fall into the right place and all the stars are aligned, you definitely could get a vaccine by December or January,” Fauci said.


 May 23, 2020


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,666,828 
killed: 98,683

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 24, 2020, 20:30 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,682,322

*Deaths:*
99,219

*Recovered:*
451,390


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
550,609
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

451,390 (82%)
Recovered / Discharged

99,219 (18%)
Deaths


----------



## rambro

Trump take the 100k mark as a badge of honor...psychopath!

It is still about himself


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

rambro said:


> Trump take the 100k mark as a badge of honor...psychopath!
> 
> It is still about himself



Trump released COVID from Fort Derrick bio weapon lab on his own people last year to blame China start war with China. Even Hitler was not as evil as Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Austin Powers said:


> Trump released COVID from Fort Derrick bio weapon lab on his own people last year to blame China start war with China. Even Hitler was not as evil as Trump.


Reminiscent of 911, iraq. venezuela, etc....they might be deliberately letting as many as their own people die as a justification for a hot war with china.

US regime do hv a long history of false flags...this is coming from yours truly who used to see them as the good folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,686,445
killed: 99,300

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 25, 2020, 16:28 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,693,157

*Deaths:*
99,448

*Recovered:*
453,245


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
552,693

Cases which had an outcome:

453,245 (82%)
Recovered / Discharged

99,448 (18%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus: Americans flock to beaches on Memorial Day weekend*






Missouri, revellers partied on the Lake of the Ozarks, violating social-distancing rules
Americans have flocked to beaches and lakes for Memorial Day weekend, often flouting restrictions imposed to tackle the coronavirus outbreak.

In Florida, state police dispersed an unauthorised gathering of hundreds of people in Daytona Beach on Saturday.

In Missouri, bars at the Lake of the Ozarks were packed with revellers, who violated social-distancing rules.

US coronavirus task force chief Dr Deborah Birx said she was "very concerned" after seeing such scenes.

"We really want to be clear all the time that social distancing is absolutely critical. And if you can't social distance and you're outside, you must wear a mask," Dr Birx said on ABC's This Week on Sunday.

Lyda Krewson, the mayor of St Louis, Missouri, said: "It's irresponsible and dangerous to engage in such high risk behaviour just to have some fun over the extended holiday weekend.

"Now, these folks will be going home to S. Louis and counties across Missouri and the Midwest, raising concerns about the potential of more positive cases, hospitalisations, and tragically, deaths. Deeply disturbing."






In California, big crowds descended on Newport Beach





These surfers enjoyed the waves on Los Angeles' Venice Beach






In New Jersey, some beachgoers braved the cold weather after state beaches were opened - albeit with some restrictions







New York's Coney Island swimming was not allowed - so people just enjoyed the beach





In South Carolina, dozens of boats took part in a Make America Great Again parade off Charleston


In Florida's Tampa area, the crowds were so big that authorities closed parking lots because they were full, the Associated Press reports.

In California, big crowds were seen enjoying beaches over the weekend. State officials said most people were covering their faces and keeping their distance on beaches and parks.

On Monday, US Vice-President Mike Pence said that some people "would do well to be reminded about the importance of social distancing and the importance of continuing regular hygiene".

However, he added: "We have every confidence that as restrictions are loosened in the days ahead, the American people are going to step forward and put this country back to work in a safe and responsible way."

Memorial Day - an annual holiday held on the last Monday of May - honours all those who have died serving in the US military. It marks the unofficial start of summer.






Flags at a memorial in Boston honour military personnel who died while serving in the US Armed Forces

The US has more coronavirus cases than anywhere in the world. It has over 1.6 million known infections and is nearing 100,000 deaths linked to the virus.

All 50 US states have now partially reopened after a two-month shutdown. However, remaining restrictions vary across the country.

Wide discrepancies also remain between states in terms of infection rates and the pace of their economic restart.

Some of the hardest-hit areas, including New York, New Jersey and Washington state are now showing the sharpest declines, while majority of states have reached plateaus.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,703,989 
killed: 99,754

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,706,226
killed: 99,805

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 26, 2020, 16:31 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,713,000

*Deaths:*
100,021

*Recovered:*
468,669


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
568,690

Cases which had an outcome:

468,669 (82%)
Recovered / Discharged

100,021 (18%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,722,388
killed: 100,462

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

May 26, 2020, 23:35 GMT


*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,725,232

*Deaths:*
100,539

*Recovered:*
478,225

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
578,764

Cases which had an outcome:

478,225 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

100,539 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

27, 2020, 12:36 GMT

*




*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,725,900

*Deaths:*
100,625

*Recovered:*
479,973


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
580,598

Cases which had an outcome:

479,973 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

100,625 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,738,156
killed: 101,529

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 27, 2020, 20:54 GMT

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,740,694

*Deaths:*
101,756

*Recovered:*
483,769

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
585,525

*Cases which had an outcome:*

483,769 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

101,756 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 28, 2020, 00:27 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,745,800

*Deaths:*
102,109

*Recovered:*
489,180

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
591,289

*Cases which had an outcome:*

489,180 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

102,109 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## atan651

One gets the feeling that the US really doesn't care. C19 is not a priority for DJT, in fact it's a distraction!


----------



## ghazi52

May 28, 2020, 12:49 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,746,335

*Deaths:*
102,116

*Recovered:*
490,256

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
592,372
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

490,256 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

102,116 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## LKJ86

*100,000 Accomplished | The Daily Show*


----------



## ghazi52

: May 28, 2020, 20:21 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,761,921

*Deaths:*
103,117

*Recovered:*
495,649

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
598,766

Cases which had an outcome:

495,649 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

103,117 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,766,249
killed: 103,268

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 29, 2020, 15:54 GMT

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,772,578

*Deaths:*
103,441

*Recovered:*
499,574
*Projections*



CLOSED CASES
603,015

Cases which had an outcome:

499,574 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

103,441 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

May 29, 2020, 21:32 GMT

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,788,510

*Deaths:*
104,361

*Recovered:*
504,044

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
608,405

*Cases which had an outcome:*

504,044 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

104,361 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## riscol

like a bullet train steaming towards 2 million, this is what a failed state looks like

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 30, 2020, 02:09 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,793,530

*Deaths:*
104,542

*Recovered:*
519,569

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
624,111

Cases which had an outcome:

519,569 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

104,542 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## atan651

When will T become part of the statistics?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,793,530 
killed: 104,542

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## riscol




----------



## ghazi52

: May 30, 2020, 13:16 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,795,635

*Deaths:*
104,581

*Recovered:*
519,612


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
624,193

Cases which had an outcome:

519,612 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

104,581 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 30, 2020, 22:29 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,815,178

*Deaths:*
105,529

*Recovered:*
530,089


*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
635,618

*Cases which had an outcome:*

530,089 (83%)
Recovered / Discharged

105,529 (17%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,816,820
killed: 105,557

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

May 31, 2020, 19:44 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,829,273

*Deaths:*
105,934

*Recovered:*
539,173

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
645,107
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

539,173 (84%)
Recovered / Discharged

105,934 (16%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

May 31, 2020, 23:16 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,836,793

*Deaths:*
106,176

*Recovered:*
541,369

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
647,545
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

541,369 (84%)
Recovered / Discharged

106,176 (16%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,837,165
killed: 106,190

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

Last updated: June 01, 2020, 15:44 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,841,442

*Deaths:*
106,272

*Recovered:*
600,122

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
706,394
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

600,122 (85%)
Recovered / Discharged

106,272 (15%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

June 01, 2020, 22:44 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,857,809

*Deaths:*
106,877

*Recovered:*
608,600

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
715,477

*Cases which had an outcome:*

608,600 (85%)
Recovered / Discharged

106,877 (15%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,859,174
killed: 106,923

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

June 02, 2020, 13:57 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,860,626

*Deaths:*
106,945

*Recovered:*
615,654

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
722,599

*Cases which had an outcome:*

615,654 (85%)
Recovered / Discharged

106,945 (15%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,879,229
killed: 108,009

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,879,608 
killed: 108,026

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

June 03, 2020, 13:10 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,882,148

*Deaths:*
108,104

*Recovered:*
646,260

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
754,364

*Cases which had an outcome:*

646,260 (86%)
Recovered / Discharged

108,104 (14%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

June 03, 2020, 22:57 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,900,971

*Deaths:*
109,098

*Recovered:*
684,745

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
793,843
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

684,745 (86%)
Recovered / Discharged

109,098 (14%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,901,783 
killed: 109,142

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

June 04, 2020, 15:34 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,906,658

*Deaths:*
109,244

*Recovered:*
688,921

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
798,165
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

688,921 (86%)
Recovered / Discharged

109,244 (14%)
Deaths


----------



## riscol

1.912.153 infected, gosh look at my prediction from many many weeks ago when i said the US could have as many as 2 millions infected. How accurate i am, now why have the McDonald clown been so quiet in here? US is a totally complete failed state especially in recent days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 05, 2020, 00:22 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,923,887

*Deaths:*
110,173

*Recovered:*
707,772

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
817,945
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

707,772 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

110,173 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,924,051
killed: 110,173

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

June 05, 2020, 17:21 GMT







* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,933,527


*Deaths:*
110,522

*Recovered:*
712,872
*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
823,394

*Cases which had an outcome:*

712,872 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

110,522 (13%)
Death


----------



## ghazi52

: June 05, 2020, 20:17 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,939,012

*Deaths:*
110,805

*Recovered:*
715,511

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
826,316
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

715,511 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

110,805 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,952,076
killed: 111,300

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

June 06, 2020, 13:33 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,967,273

*Deaths:*
111,408

*Recovered:*
738,729

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
850,137
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

738,729 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

111,408 (13%)
Deaths

CITY.....................................................Confirm.................Deaths

New York ............................................396,699.............. 30,372 
New Jersey......................................... 165,162............... 12,082
California............................................ 126,408............... 4,558 
Illinois................................................ 125,915............... 5,795 
Massachusetts..................................... 102,557................7,235
Pennsylvania....................................... 78,920................. 5,969 
Texas ..................................................73,286................ 1,828 
*Michigan...............................................* 63,539............... 5,855


----------



## ghazi52

June 06, 2020, 20:50 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,982,201

*Deaths:*
111,961

*Recovered:*
746,544

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
858,505

*Cases which had an outcome:
*
746,544 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

111,961 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 1,988,544
killed: 112,096

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## atan651

These high numbers perhaps underlie a deliberate attempt to kill its own people!


----------



## Indos

Austin Powers said:


> infected: 1,988,544
> killed: 112,096
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/



Look like infection rate is going to cross another record, 2 million. At this rate and the reopening of the economy, only effective drug and vaccine that can bring the number down.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Indos said:


> Look like infection rate is going to cross another record, 2 million. At this rate and the reopening of the economy, only effective drug and vaccine that can bring the number down.



There is no vaccine for coronavirus and you know it. They tried since 1960 and never made one. What makes you think they can make it?


----------



## Indos

Austin Powers said:


> There is no vaccine for coronavirus and you know it. They tried since 1960 and never made one. What makes you think they can make it?



There is vaccine for MERS. I have already got the shoot.

Sorry, look like you are right. But with widely Covid 19 vaccine development across the globe and the money invested on the research, there is hope we can have the vaccine for this virus.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Indos said:


> There is vaccine for MERS. I have already got the shoot.
> 
> Sorry, look like you are right. But with widely Covid 19 vaccine development across the globe and the money invested on the research, there is hope we can have the vaccine for this virus.



You are wrong. There is no such thing as vaccine for MERS. It doesn't exist.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200422132600.htm

There is no vaccine for any coronavirus type. Not even for common cold.

https://scopeblog.stanford.edu/2019/09/16/scientists-close-in-on-a-cure-for-the-common-cold/


----------



## ghazi52

: June 07, 2020, 15:00 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
1,991,799

*Deaths:*
112,137

*Recovered:*
752,049

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
864,186

Cases which had an outcome:

752,049 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

112,137 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

The US economy gained 2.5 million American jobs in May and the unemployment rate fell to 13.3%, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.

A forecast published by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention now projects more than 127,000 coronavirus deaths in the country by June 27.


----------



## riscol

> 2 millions passed, another milestone


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,007,232
killed: 112,469

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## riscol

due to mass riots in the US this could possibly worsen the pandemic. 40 million people unemployed, cropped up anger leading to more looting and early opening up trying to boost the economy or else Trump can kiss goodbye to his re-election. Oh and picking a fight with China right now, what can go more wrong? I see a 2nd wave incoming.


----------



## Nan Yang

*Trump declares COVID-19 vaccine war, but can he hold the world hostage?*
May 28, 2020 12:04 PM CDT BY PRABIR PURKAYASTHA




A lab technician holds a bottle containing results for COVID-19 vaccine testing at the National Primate Research Center, north of Bangkok, May 23, 2020. | Sakchai Lalit / AP

Donald Trump launched a new vaccine war last week, but not against the virus. It was against the world. The U.S. and Britain were the only two holdouts in the World Health Assembly on the declaration that vaccines and medicines for COVID-19 should be available as a public good, and not under exclusive patent rights.

Having badly botched his COVID-19 response, he is trying to redeem his electoral fortunes in the November elections by promising an early vaccine. Trump’s “Make America Great Again” is vaccines for “us,” but the rest will have to queue up and pay what big pharma asks, as they will hold the patents.

In contrast, all other countries agreed with the Costa Rican proposal in the World Health Assembly that there should be a patent pool for all COVID-19 vaccines and medicines.

President Xi Jinping said that Chinese vaccines would be available as a public good, a view also shared by European Union leaders. Among the eight vaccines in phase 1 and 2 of clinical trials, the Chinese have four, the U.S. two, Britain and Germany one each.

Trump has given an ultimatum to the WHO of a permanent withdrawal of funds if it does not mend its ways in 30 days. In sharp contrast, almost all countries including close allies of the U.S. rallied behind the WHO. The failure of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) against COVID-19—with four times the annual budget of the WHO—is visible to the world.

The CDC failed to provide a successful test for the SARS-CoV-2 even after two months of the WHO distributing successful test kits to a large number of countries. Trump has yet to hold his administration and the CDC responsible for this criminal bungling.

This, more than any other failure, is the reason that the U.S. numbers for COVID-19 are now more than 1.75 million and almost one-third of all global infections. Contrast this with China, the first to face an unknown epidemic, stopping it around 83,000 cases, and what countries such as Vietnam and South Korea have done.

If we do not address the intellectual property rights issue in this pandemic, we are likely to see a repeat of the AIDS tragedy. People died for 10 years as patented AIDS medicine was priced at $10,000-15,000 for a year’s supply, far beyond their reach.

Finally, it was Indian patent laws—that until 2004 did not allow for such patents—that helped people to get AIDS medicine at less than a dollar a day, or $350 for a year’s supply. Today, 80% of the AIDS medicines in the world come from India. For big pharma, profits trumped lives, and they will continue to do so unless we change the world.

Most countries have compulsory licensing provisions that will allow them to break patents in case of epidemics or health emergencies. Even the WTO, after a bitter fight, accepted in its Doha Declaration (2001) that countries, in a health emergency have the right to allow any company to manufacture a patented drug and even import it from other countries.

Why is it then, that countries are unable to break patents, even if there are provisions in their laws and in the WTO’s Trade-Related Intellectual Property agreements (TRIPS)? It is U.S. bullying. Under U.S. domestic trade acts, it issues special reports threatening any country with trade sanctions that tries to compulsorily license any product.

India figures prominently each year, for daring to issue a compulsory license in 2012 to Natco for Nexavar, a cancer drug which Bayer was selling for $65,000 a year.

Bayer CEO Marijn Dekkers was quoted in 2014, saying, “…we did not develop this product for the Indian market… We developed this product for Western patients who can afford this product, quite honestly.”

This leaves unanswered how many people even in the West can afford a $65,000 bill for an illness. But there is no question that this would be a death sentence for anybody but the super rich in countries like India.

Though a number of other drugs were also under consideration for compulsory licensing at that time, India has not exercised this provision again after U.S. threats.

It is the fear that countries can break patents using their compulsory licensing provisions that led to proposals for patent pooling.

The argument was that since many of these diseases do not affect rich countries, big pharma should either let go of their patents in such patent pools, or philanthropic capital should provide the additional funds for developing new drugs for this pool.

It is this idea of patent pooling that has been backed by all countries in WHO, barring the U.S. and its loyal ally, Britain.

While patent pooling is welcome if no other measure is available, it also makes it appear as if countries have no other recourse apart from the charity of big capital. What this hides, as charity always does, is that people and countries have legitimate rights even under TRIPS to break patents.

The U.S., which screams murder if a compulsory license is issued by any country, has no such compunction when its own interests are threatened. During the anthrax scare in 2001, the U.S. secretary of health issued a threat to Bayer under “eminent domain for patents,” for licensing ciprofloxacin to other manufacturers.

Bayer folded and agreed to supply the quantity and at a price that the U.S. government was demanding without a whimper—the same Bayer which considers India as a thief for issuing a compulsory license.

The vaccines for COVID-19 might need to be repeated each year, as we still do not know the duration of its protection. It is unlikely that it will provide a lifetime immunity like the smallpox vaccine.

Unlike AIDS, where the patient numbers were smaller and could be stigmatized in different ways, COVID-19 is a visible threat for everyone.

Any attempt to hold people and governments to ransom on COVID-19 vaccines or medicines will see the collapse of the entire patent edifice of TRIPS that Big Pharma, backed by the U.S. and major EU countries, have built. That is why the cleverer parts of the capitalist world moved towards a patent pool for COVID-19 medicines and vaccines.

Unlike clever capital, Trump’s response on the COVID-19 vaccine is to simply bully his way through. He believes that with the unlimited money he is now willing to put into the vaccine efforts, the U.S. would either beat everybody else to the winning post or buy the company that is successful.

If he succeeds, he can then use “his” COVID-19 vaccine as a new instrument of global power. It is the U.S. that will then decide whether a country gets the vaccine.

Trump does not believe in a rule-based global order, even if the rules are in the favor of the rich. He is walking out of various arms control agreements and has crippled the WTO.

He believes that the U.S., as the biggest economy and the most powerful military power, should have the right to dictate to all countries. Threats of bombing and invasions can be combined with unilateral sanctions and, now, the latest weapon in his arsenal—withholding vaccines.

His problem is the days of a sole global hegemon are long over. The U.S. has shown itself as a crumbling giant and its epidemic response has been shambolic. It has been unable to provide virus tests to its people in time and stop the epidemic, which a number of other countries have essentially done.

China and the EU have already agreed that any vaccine developed by them will be regarded as a public good. Even without that, once a medicine or a vaccine is known to be successful, any country with a reasonable scientific infrastructure can replicate the medicine or the vaccine and manufacture it locally.

In India, as in many other countries, we have the scientific capability. We also have one of the largest generic drug and vaccine manufacturing capacities in the world.

What prevents us, or any country, from manufacturing vaccines or the drugs once they are developed? Only the empty threat of a failed hegemon on patents? Or the belief that in the U.S.-China vaccine war, we need to be on the U.S. side?

_This article is adapted from a version that originally appeared in __People’s Democracy__, published in India._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 08, 2020, 15:47 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,010,442

*Deaths:*
112,549

*Recovered:*
761,736

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
874,285
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

761,736 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

112,549 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

June 08, 2020, 22:10 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,024,825

*Deaths:*
113,042

*Recovered:*
771,424

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
884,466

*Cases which had an outcome:*

771,424 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

113,042 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

*As more Americans head out, 22 states are seeing jumps in new coronavirus cases*

By Christina Maxouris and Holly Yan, CNN

June 8, 2020


Now PlayingCovid-19 cases may rise...

lift more restrictions and more Americans go out to socialize or protest, almost half of US states are seeing higher rates of new coronavirus cases.

But the situation would have been much worse had states not shut down, a new study says.





New infections are still the biggest risk to the economy

More than 1.9 million Americans have been infected, and more than 110,000 have died in just over four months, according to data from Johns Hopkins University.
Nationwide, 22 states are seeing upward trends in coronavirus cases. About 20 states have seen decreases in recent days, and eight states are holding steady.







Just in time for summer, Florida's seeing a surge in coronavirus cases. But there's good news, too

One of the states with the biggest spikes in new cases is Florida. The number of new cases reported each day has increased an average of roughly 46% over the past week, just as most of the state entered a second phase of reopening.

And there's global proof that the coronavirus pandemic is nowhere near over.
Sunday marked the most Covid-19 cases reported to the World Health Organization in a single day during this pandemic, WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said.

"Yesterday, more than 136,000 cases were reported -- the most in a single day so far," Tedros said Monday. "Almost 75% of yesterday's cases come from 10 countries, mostly in the Americas and South Asia."
Shutdowns and school closures have helped

About 60 million US coronavirus infections were likely averted through early April thanks to emergency orders, researchers from the University of California, Berkeley said

.






New York City exits coronavirus lockdown but enters a new crisis

"The findings come as leaders worldwide struggle to balance the enormous and highly visible economic costs of emergency health measures against their public health benefits, which are difficult to see," UC Berkeley said.
Those emergency orders included business and school closures, travel restrictions and shelter-in-place orders.
"The study did not estimate how many lives might have been saved by the policies because, with so many infections, fatality rates would be much higher than anything observed to date," UC Berkeley said.
Concerns grow over Covid-19 spread at protests While protesters flood streets to demand an end to systemic racism and police brutality, health officials emphasize the need to take precautions.








Confirmed coronavirus cases are rising faster than ever


This coronavirus is transmissible by talking or even just breathing. Carriers of the virus can be contagious even if they don't have symptoms. So doctors say it's extremely important to wear a face mask and try to keep your distance from others as much as possible.

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Sunday it was closely monitoring the protests.
CDC Director Dr. Robert Redfield said earlier this month that protesters should be evaluated and tested for the virus.
"I do think there is a potential, unfortunately, for this to be a seeding event," especially in metropolitan areas where there has been significant transmission, Redfield said.
Your top coronavirus questions, answered
More inland states are getting hit hard
While big cities on the coasts were hit hard early in the pandemic, the past few weeks have seen wider spread in inland states, including Arkansas, Texas and Arizona.





Here's where we stand on getting a coronavirus vaccine


In Utah, state Rep. Suzanne Harrison called a recent spike of cases "very concerning (and) approaching exponential."
"Today's 18.5% positive test rate is double yesterday's (9.4%)," she tweeted over the weekend.
Friday, health officials in Utah said they were "very concerned" about the rise in new cases over the past week.
The state has recorded more than 12,000 infections, according to Johns Hopkins.
"When you're away from home, please avoid close contact with others, and wear a mask when other social distancing measures aren't feasible," the Utah Department of Health tweeted.
Several universities have also reported new cases within their athletic programs -- including Arkansas State University, Auburn University and Oklahoma State University.
An important drug could run out
The US government's current supply of remdesivir, the only drug known to work against coronavirus, will run out at the end of the month, said Dr. Robert Kadlec, a US Department of Health and Human Services official.





The US government's supply of the only proven Covid-19 drug runs out at the end of the month


The government's last shipment of the drug will go out the week of June 29. Gilead Sciences, the company that makes the drug, is ramping up to make more, but it's unclear how much will be available this summer.
The US Food and Drug Administration gave emergency authorization for remdesivir last month. The drug, an intravenous antiviral medication studied to treat Ebola, is now used on hospitalized Covid-19 patients. A study has shown it helps cut down the length of hospital stays.
The government has been working to help Gilead "with some of their supply chain challenges in terms of raw materials and being able to accelerate the process," Kadlec said.
But "whatever the supply may be, there may not be enough for everyone who may need it."
CNN's Jacqueline Howard, Arman Azad and Elizabeth Cohen contributed to this report.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,026,493 
killed: 113,055

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

*More than half of states may be under counting coronavirus cases by not following CDC guidelines*
By Madeline Holcombe, CNN

Updated 1214 GMT (2014 HKT) June 9, 2020



 US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidelines on reporting new Covid-19 cases -- half of which saw the trend of new cases increasing in the last week.

Those states are not reporting probable cases, according to the daily case count listed on the CDC's website. Probable cases include those that show evidence of an infection without the confirmation of a lab test and cases where coronavirus was listed as a cause or contributing cause of death but are not confirmed with a lab test.

Though coronavirus reporting guidelines are voluntary, states not reporting probable cases likely undercount the number of people infected and make it difficult for officials to get the true picture of where the nation stands in the midst of a pandemic that has rocked almost every aspect of life.







Four-year-old Messiah Guyton puts on hand sanitizer before eating his snack.

How will students go back to school?

Schools have been especially upended, with students across the country not having been on campus in months.
While many local governments have expressed that the path forward for the fall is unclear, North Carolina and California have released guidelines for reopening schools.
Though California's 1,000 school districts will make their own decision about how and when to resume in-classroom learning, the state's Department of Education released a 62-page guidebook Monday to help them plan ahead of time.


Just in time for summer, Florida's seeing a surge in coronavirus cases. But there's good news, too
The guide gives options for staggered schedules, ongoing distance learning, and models that combine both. It also directs educators to teach proper handwashing and limits the number of students allowed on buses to prevent the virus from breaking out in schools.
"This guidance is only as good as what's implemented," State Superintendent Tony Thurmond said in a press conference. "We expect it will be adjusted as we go."
North Carolina Gov. Roy Cooper also released health guidance for reopening schools Monday, telling reporters that this school year will be unlike any other.
"Students and staff will be screened for illness before they enter the school. Children will be asked to stay distant from classmates. They won't be sharing pencils or textbooks and there will be a lot of cleaning," he said.
Openings will be dependent on health metrics, he said. But North Carolina Secretary of Health and Human Services Dr. Mandy Cohen said during a press conference Monday that she's concerned the state's positive tests are among the highest in the nation.
"These trends moving in the wrong direction is a signal we need to take very seriously," Cohen said.





A woman walks past the closed courtyard in front of the TCL Chinese Theater, famed for the hand and foot prints of movie stars.

California takes steps back toward normal
While North Carolina is seeing cases rise, California -- with trends holding steady -- is beginning to reopen some recreational sites.
The state, which has been among those most affected, has
Yosemite National Park, which has been off limits to visitors since March 20, will reopen to the public Thursday.






Gene study suggests coronavirus came to California multiple times

It will aim to admit only half of its average visitor rate, beginning by allowing 1,700 vehicle passes each day, according a statement from park spokesman Jamie Richards.
"There is no place like Yosemite, and we can't wait to welcome visitors back," said Acting Superintendent Cicely Muldoon. "It's going to be a different kind of summer, and we will continue to work hand in hand with our gateway communities to protect community health and restore access to Yosemite National Park."
As early as Friday, indoor California movie theaters may reopen, according to guidance from the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) released o*n Monday.*


----------



## ghazi52

: June 09, 2020, 22:57 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,043,908

*Deaths:*
114,118

*Recovered:*
783,574

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
897,692

*Cases which had an outcome:*

783,574 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

114,118 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,044,953
killed: 114,133

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,045,549
killed: 114,148

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

June 10, 2020, 14:22 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,047,147

*Deaths:*
114,223

*Recovered:*
788,916

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
903,139

*Cases which had an outcome*:

788,916 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

114,223 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

June 10, 2020, 20:28 GMT


*



*
* United States

*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,061,189

*Deaths:*
114,981

*Recovered:*
798,644

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
913,625

*Cases which had an outcome:*

798,644 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

114,981 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

June 11, 2020, 00:27 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,066,223

*Deaths:*
115,130

*Recovered:*
803,917

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
919,047
*
Cases which had an outcome:*

803,917 (87%)
Recovered / Discharged

115,130 (13%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,066,401
killed: 115,130

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

*Trump is getting his reopening even as the virus takes another swipe*

Analysis by Stephen Collinson, CNN

June 11, 2020
*
President Donald Trump is getting what he wants: The country is opening up come what may, despite alarming indications that the coronavirus pandemic is intensifying its assault.
*
Trump says the virus is now reduced to just the "embers" and "ashes" of a spent pandemic as patience for nationwide lock downs fades and states aggressively open up.

The facts say the opposite. Another 1,299 Americans died on Tuesday and more than 112,000 people in the US have died from the disease. There are now more than 2 million confirmed cases in the United States.
Trump is not marking these deaths, just as he was reluctant to immediately honor the first 100,000 Americans who passed away before that terrible milestone was reached -- barely two weeks ago. And this is well before the feared fall resurgence of Covid-19, in the absence of reliable treatments and with a vaccine still months away.

The President has been cajoling for reopenings for weeks, banking on the ebbing patience of a gregarious and industrious people who don't take well to being told to stay home. He's been ostentatiously moving around the country without a mask -- even if such behavior by the head of the government sets a poor example and shuns precautions that could keep Americans alive. Trump is not just defying the virus -- he's poking a stick at officials' warnings to avoid large gatherings, planning a rally in Oklahoma next week and others in four states where infections are heading up after that. Vice President Mike Pence -- who heads the White House coronavirus task force -- on Wednesday tweeted a photo of his visit to crammed-together campaign workers, none of whom were wearing masks or social distancing. He later deleted the tweet.
Increasingly, as airlines add flights, schools prepare classes for the fall and Americans balk at the idea that trips to the beach are off, it seems he may have made a shrewd bet -- at least within the narrow political calculus that motivates his actions. More and people seem willing to live with the disease and its awful cost -- at least those who have not personally experienced its deadly potential -- if it means recapturing a semblance of their normal lives.
"Americans are on the move and they can't be tied down and they can't be restrained," Republican Gov. Asa Hutchinson of Arkansas said on Wednesday.

But such decisions are coming without the honest, unprejudiced advice of a President whose most fundamental duty is to keep Americans safe and who has suppressed the ability of public health officials to speak to the nation from an authoritative White House backdrop.
The notion of a prolonged battle against a virus that is the "worst nightmare" of the government's top infectious disease specialist Dr. Anthony Fauci, doesn't fit into the President's electoral plans. That's one reason why Fauci, and the administration's other top coronavirus expert, Dr. Deborah Birx, haven't been seen at a presidential podium in days.

The default position of the President and many state governors is now implicitly that the country has stopped trying to halt the disease in its tracks -- but will just have to live with it -- though the apparent position has been reached without public discussion. There's been no moment when the President has come clean about the costs of opening up with the nation he claims has already "prevailed" over the disease.
"We want the continued blanket lockdown to end for the states. We may have some embers or some ashes, or we may have some flames coming, but we'll put them out. We'll stomp them out," Trump said Friday.

'100,000 more deaths by September'





June 10 coronavirus news

Given an apparently unstoppable opening trend, one prominent expert now expects a further 100,000 people to succumb to the virus by September, amid evidence of a spike in hospitalizations since Memorial Day broke the back of the resolve of many citizens to stick to social distancing.

Some states that embraced Trump's vows to open up the economy have fast-rising infections. While nationally, new cases have plateaued or slightly dipped as worst-hit epicenters such as New York and New Jersey emerge from the storm, there are plenty of reasons to believe that the fight against Covid-19 is still far from its endgame.
"I think right now, most Americans are not ready to lock back down, and I completely understand that. Here's the bottom line, though, which is that -- I understand people are willing to live alongside this virus," Dr. Ashish Jha, director of the Harvard Global Health Institute told CNN's Kate Bolduan on Wednesday.
"It means that between 800 and 1,000 Americans are going to die every single day. We're going to get another 100,000 deaths by September. So, that's a catastrophic cost," Jha said, offering the kind of factual analysis that's no longer dispensed from the White House.

Since Memorial Day, the traditional start of summer, more than a dozen states, including Alaska, Arkansas, Arizona, California, Kentucky, Mississippi, Montana, North Carolina, Oregon, South Carolina, Texas and Utah have recorded spikes in hospitalizations, according to data from CNN aggregated from the Covid Tracking Project. Infections are rising in 18 states, according to CNN data. The virus is steady in nine states and down in 21. Two states, Michigan and Massachusetts, are not included in the count for temporary technical reasons to do with how they are processing data.

Aggressive openers Texas and Florida have both seen recent increases in infections. Arizona just told its hospitals to activate emergency plans amid an increase of cases.

A reckoning over race sparked by the death of George Floyd in a new example of police brutality drove the worst pandemic in 100 years from the headlines for days. But the virus doesn't respect an epochal moment in a nation's story -- health experts fear and expect that mass demonstrations only helped the virus spread -- and will show up in hospitalizations and deaths in weeks to come. Already, some members of the Washington, DC, National Guard on duty during marches and protests have tested positive for Covid-19.
Andy Slavitt, a former acting administrator of the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, pointed to studies showing that stay-at-home orders had likely saved hundreds of thousands of lives around the world.
"Once we come back out, if we come back to exactly our old habits, it's going to spread just as fast," Slavitt told CNN's Don Lemon on Tuesday night.

"So we have to be out and take the kind of precautions that are safe precautions. We can get back to normal life. We can live with this virus. But if you're in a place with these red areas like Arizona, North Carolina, Arkansas, you should be very, very careful."


----------



## ghazi52

June 11, 2020, 19:14 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,080,216

*Deaths:*
115,675

*Recovered:*
810,350

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
926,025

Cases which had an outcome:

810,350 (88%)
Recovered / Discharged

115,675 (12%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,089,626
killed: 116,029

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## atan651

I'm gunning for it to hit the 3 million mark within 60 days.


----------



## ghazi52

June 12, 2020, 12:42 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,090,542

*Deaths:*
116,063

*Recovered:*
816,463

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
932,526

Cases which had an outcome:

816,463 (88%)
Recovered / Discharged

116,063 (12%)
Deaths


----------



## ghazi52

June 12, 2020, 22:33 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,115,321

*Deaths:*
116,795

*Recovered:*
838,424

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
955,219

*Cases which had an outcome:
*
838,424 (88%)
Recovered / Discharged

116,795 (12%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,116,428
killed: 116,819

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

June 13, 2020, 13:01 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,117,991

*Deaths:*
116,847

*Recovered:*
842,006

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
958,853

Cases which had an outcome:

842,006 (88%)
Recovered / Discharged

116,847 (12%)
Deaths


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,137,318
killed: 117,400

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ghazi52

June 13, 2020, 22:43 GMT

*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,140,992

*Deaths:*
117,502

*Recovered:*
849,355

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 14, 2020, 01:47 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,142,224

*Deaths:*
117,527

*Recovered:*
854,106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

There is no stopping of this virus in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/nytimes']The New York Times
@nytimes[/URL]

"It was not painful, but it’s unlike anything I’ve ever experienced." 2 sisters in Missouri were among the first people to be injected with an experimental vaccine for the coronavirus. They share what that was like.




Guaranteed Ingredient in Any Coronavirus Vaccine? Thousands of Volunteers
Two sisters in Missouri were among the first to have an unproven coronavirus vaccine injected in their bodies. If it makes it to market, it would also be the first DNA vaccine for any disease.
nytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

14, 2020, 22:25 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,161,116

*Deaths:*
117,847

*Recovered:*
860,286

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

: June 15, 2020, 01:03 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,162,144

*Deaths:*
117,853

*Recovered:*
867,849

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

The US could be hitting 3 millions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AFP
June 15, 2020

*New York governor warns of rolling back reopening over lockdown violations*








NEW YORK: New York's governor threatened to roll back phased reopening plans Sunday after large crowds gathered outside bars in New York City in violation of coronavirus lockdown guidelines.

Andrew Cuomo said his office had received 25,000 complaints of reopening violations by businesses as New Yorkers flocked to streets to enjoy a weekend of late spring sunshine.

"Lots of violations of social distancing, parties in the street, restaurants and bars ignoring laws," he tweeted.

"Enforce the law or there will be state action," Cuomo warned local authorities.




Andrew Cuomo

✔@NYGovCuomo
We have received 25,000 complaints of reopening violations.

Bars or restaurants that violate the law can lose their liquor license.

People with open containers in the street can be fined.

Police & protesters not wearing masks can be fined.

Local gov't must enforce the law.




Andrew Cuomo

*✔*@NYGovCuomo

The violation complaints are predominantly from Manhattan & the Hamptons. Lots of violations of social distancing, parties in the street, restaurants and bars ignoring laws.

Enforce the law or there will be state action.


11.8K
12:48 PM - Jun 14, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

5,762 people are talking about this
New York City, the epicenter of America's coronavirus outbreak, is in phase one of Cuomo's four-phase reopening plan.

Restaurants and bars are allowed to offer takeaway food and drinks but are not permitted to offer outside seating until phase two, expected later this month.

Under social distancing guidelines, gatherings are meant to be capped at ten people.

It is also illegal to drink alcohol in public places in New York.

The governor retweeted a video showing hundreds of people partying in a street in Manhattan's East Village on Friday evening with the words, "Don't make me come down there."

COVID-19 has killed almost 31,000 people in New York state, according to Johns Hopkins University.

At the height of the crisis in early April almost 800 people were dying a day in the state.

On Sunday, Cuomo reported that 23 state residents had succumbed to COVID-19 in the past 24 hours — a new record low.

He also said that total virus hospitalizations fell to 1,657, the lowest since March 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 15, 2020, 22:46 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,181,803

*Deaths:*
118,267

*Recovered:*
879,933


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus: Dexamethasone proves first life-saving drug*
By Michelle RobertsHealth editor, BBC News online








A cheap and widely available drug can help save the lives of patients seriously ill with coronavirus.

The low-dose steroid treatment dexamethasone is a major breakthrough in the fight against the deadly virus, UK experts say.

The drug is part of the world's biggest trial testing existing treatments to see if they also work for coronavirus.

It cut the risk of death by a third for patients on ventilators. For those on oxygen, it cut deaths by a fifth.

Had the drug had been used to treat patients in the UK from the start of the pandemic, up to 5,000 lives could have been saved, researchers say.

And it could be of huge benefit in poorer countries with high numbers of Covid-19 patients.

The UK government has 200,000 courses of the drug in its stockpile and says the NHS will make dexamethasone available to patients.


About 19 out of 20 patients with coronavirus recover without being admitted to hospital.

Of those who are admitted, most also recover but some may need oxygen or mechanical ventilation.

And these are the high-risk patients dexamethasone appears to help.

The drug is already used to reduce inflammation in a range of other conditions.

And it appears to help stop some of the damage that can happen when the body's immune system goes into overdrive as it tries to fight off coronavirus.

This over-reaction, a cytokine storm, can be deadly.









In the trial, led by a team from Oxford University, about 2,000 hospital patients were given dexamethasone and compared with more than 4,000 who were not.

For patients on ventilators, it cut the risk of death from 40% to 28%.

For patients needing oxygen, it cut the risk of death from 25% to 20%.

Chief investigator Prof Peter Horby said: "This is the only drug so far that has been shown to reduce mortality - and it reduces it significantly. It's a major breakthrough."

Lead researcher Prof Martin Landray said the findings suggested one life could be saved for:


every eight patients on a ventilator
every 20-25 treated with oxygen
"There is a clear, clear benefit," he said.

"The treatment is up to 10 days of dexamethasone and it costs about £5 per patient.

"So essentially it costs £35 to save a life.

"This is a drug that is globally available."

When appropriate, hospital patients should now be given it without delay, Prof Landray said.

But people should not go out and buy it to take at home.

Dexamethasone does not appear to help people with milder symptoms of coronavirus who do not need help with their breathing.

The Recovery Trial, running since March, also looked at the malaria drug hydroxychloroquine, which has subsequently been ditched amid concerns it increases fatalities and heart problems.

The antiviral drug remdesivir, meanwhile, which appears to shorten recovery time for people with coronavirus, is already being made available on the NHS.









The first drug proven to cut deaths from Covid-19 is not some new, expensive medicine but an old, cheap-as-chips steroid.

That is something to celebrate because it means patients across the world could benefit immediately.

And that is why the top-line results of this trial have been rushed out - because the implications are so huge globally.

Dexamethasone has been used since the early 1960s to treat a wide range of conditions, such as rheumatoid arthritis and asthma.

Half of all Covid patients who require a ventilator do not survive, so cutting that risk by a third would have a huge impact.

The drug is given intravenously in intensive care and in tablet form for less seriously ill patients.

So far, the only other drug proven to benefit Covid patients is remdesivir, which has been used for Ebola.

That has been shown to reduce the duration of coronavirus symptoms from 15 days to 11.

But the evidence was not strong enough to show whether it reduced mortality.

Unlike dexamethasone, remdesivir is a new drug with limited supplies and a price has yet to be announced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

: June 16, 2020, 22:31 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,206,714

*Deaths:*
119,091

*Recovered:*
898,685

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 17, 2020, 02:04 GMT

*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,208,400

*Deaths:*
119,132

*Recovered:*
903,041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 17, 2020, 15:56 GMT


*



*
* United States*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,215,124

*Deaths:*
119,269

*Recovered:*
903,140


.....................................................................


*New York*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
405,785

*Deaths:*
30,998

*Recovered:*
86,221

....................................


*New Jersey*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
170,250

*Deaths:*
12,837

*Recovered:*
33,963

*................................................*

*California*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
159,183

*Deaths:*
5,205

*Recovered:*
43,129

.........................................................


*Illinois*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
133,639

*Deaths:*
6,398

*Recovered:*
85,002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 17, 2020, 19:38 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,224,401

*Deaths:*
119,643

*Recovered:*
904,182

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

une 18, 2020, 01:28 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,234,471

*Deaths:*
119,941

*Recovered:*
918,796

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus leaves more Americans dead than WWI*








ISLAMABAD: With 740 new coronavirus deaths in 24 hours, the United States has seen more people die from the pandemic than died in World War I, according to international media reports.

The new figure brought the country’s total COVID-19 deaths up to 119,458. The increase came after two days of death tolls under 400. And 23,351 new cases in the same 24-hour period brought the total US count up to 2,220,159, making it by far the hardest-hit of any country in the world.

The country´s pandemic death toll had already passed that of its soldiers in the Vietnam War in late April. The United States, where many businesses are reopening, continues to register around 20,000 new cases of the novel coronavirus each day. Several states are even recording their highest levels of new cases since the start of the pandemic.

China’s capital cancelled scores of flights, shut schools and blocked off some neighbourhoods as it ramped up efforts to contain a coronavirus outbreak that has fanned fears of wider contagion.

Many in Beijing have had their daily lives upended by the resurgence of the disease over the past six days, with some fearing the entire city is headed for a lockdown as new cases rise. Health officials reported 31 new infections for June 16, taking cumulative cases since Thursday to 137 in the city’s worst resurgence in four months, with 356,000 people tested since Sunday.

The pandemic has killed at least 448,103 people worldwide since it surfaced in China late last year, according to international media reports. The United States has the most deaths followed by Brazil with 45,585, Britain with 42,153, Italy with 34,448 and France with 29,547 fatalities.

Brazil recorded its highest daily jump in new cases, with nearly 35,000 registered in 24 hours, the health ministry said. The grim new record comes as the WHO´s top official for the Americas again voiced concern over the situation in Brazil.

"Brazil has 23 percent of all cases and 21 percent of all deaths in our region. And we are not seeing transmission slowing down," Carissa Etienne, director of the Pan American Health Organisation, tells a news conference.

India´s official coronavirus death toll leapt by more than 2,000 to reach 12,065 on Wednesday as Germany advised its nationals to consider leaving the country because of growing health risks.

Mumbai revised its toll up by 862 to 3,165 because of unspecified accounting "discrepancies" while New Delhi saw a record jump of more than 400 deaths, taking its total to more than 1,800. The pandemic has badly hit India´s densely populated major cities and Chennai ordered a new lockdown from Friday because of a surge in cases.

Indian Occupied Kashmir reported a fresh COVID-19 death in early morning Wednesday, taking the fatality count due to the deadly disease in the territory to 65. Sweden, which has gained international attention for its softer approach to curbing the spread of the new coronavirus, said Wednesday its death toll had passed the 5,000 mark.

Peru´s health ministry said Tuesday that the hard-hit nation´s coronavirus death toll had reached 7,056, the third-highest in Latin America after Brazil and Mexico.

Officials said the number of confirmed cases is now beyond 237,000 in Peru, which has been under a nationwide lockdown for three months.

Meanwhile, German biotech firm CureVac has won permission to start human trials of a promising coronavirus vaccine, regulators announced Wednesday, as the global race to stop the pandemic gathers pace.

The Paul Ehrlich Institute (PEI), the German body responsible for assessing clinical trials and approving vaccines, called the approval "an important milestone". In a statement, it said it had given CureVac the green light based on "a careful assessment of the risk/benefit profile of the vaccine candidate".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

: June 18, 2020, 16:34 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,245,568

*Deaths:*
120,160

*Recovered:*
919,405

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The virus hits Florida’s farm workers hard, just as many get ready to travel north for harvest season.
*
will undoubtedly bring the virus with them.

Florida’s agricultural communities have become cradles of infection, fueling a disturbing spike in the state’s daily toll of new infections, which hit another record on Thursday, when more than 3,200 cases were reported. The implications go far beyond Florida: As case numbers in places there are swelling, many farmworkers are migrating north.

As in other agricultural communities around the country, Florida’s farming regions have a high degree of built-in risk. Fruit and vegetable pickers toil close to each other in fields, ride buses shoulder-to-shoulder and sleep in cramped apartments or in trailers with other laborers or several generations of their families.

While many of them are guest workers on temporary visas, others are undocumented, with little access to routine health care and an ingrained fear of the authorities.

the Trump administration’s misleading claim that the rising case numbers in the state should be attributed primarily to more widespread testing and not to the economic reopening.)

Farmworkers tend to be younger and fitter than the rest of the population and may not suffer as severely from the virus. Some of them joke, in gallows humor, that if the tomato fertilizer has not killed them yet, maybe the virus will not.

Other news from around the United States:


The governors of at least six states — Michigan, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, South Carolina and Vermont — have recently extended their state of emergency orders, even as cases in some of the states have been declining. Along with control over travel restrictions and business closures, the emergency declarations provide a direct line to federal funding for disaster relief.


Cases have spiked in Arizona, where a sheriff who was scheduled to meet with Mr. Trump tested positive ahead of his trip to the White House. Sheriff Mark Lamb of Pinal County, who had called enforcement of the state’s stay-at-home order unconstitutional, said that he did not have symptoms and would self-isolate. The governor said Wednesday he would allow mayors to require mask wearing if they see the need. Across the country, there had been a bubbling backlash to stay-at-home orders. Some protesters, businesses and church leaders defied the measures.


New Jersey malls, as iconic in the state as the shore and the boardwalk, can reopen on June 29, the governor said. Stores will be limited to 50 percent, employees and customers must wear masks, and food courts stay closed, though restaurants can serve takeout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 18, 2020, 21:29 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,257,201

*Deaths:*
120,520

*Recovered:*
924,740

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 18, 2020, 23:05 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,260,095

*Deaths:*
120,567

*Recovered:*
926,957



........................................................................................................

*New York*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
408,406

*Deaths:*
31,091

*Recovered:*
86,864

..........................

*New Jersey*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
170,982

*Deaths:*
12,927

*Recovered:*
35,053

.........


*California*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
165,324

*Deaths:*
5,320

*Recovered:*
45,361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 19, 2020, 12:29 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,264,220

*Deaths:*
120,691

*Recovered:*
931,149

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

US is not trying to eradicate the virus but keep it at bay while vaccines/treatments become available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 20, 2020, 22:42 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,328,690

*Deaths:*
121,953

*Recovered:*
966,220

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*More young people across the South are testing positive for coronavirus, officials warn*

By Christina Maxouris, CNN

June 21, 2020


The shifts in demographics have been recorded in parts of Florida, South Carolina, Georgia, Texas and other states -- many of which were some of the first to reopen.
And while some officials have pointed to more widespread testing being done, others say the new cases stem from Americans failing to social distance or wear masks.
In Mississippi, where one health officer called adherence to social distancing over the past weeks "overwhelmingly disappointing," officials attributed clusters of new cases to fraternity rush parties.
Despite stark warnings from experts across the US, hundreds gathered Saturday in Tulsa, Oklahoma, for President Donald Trump's first re-election campaign rally since the start of the pandemic.
Few donned masks even as Tulsa County reported its highest number of new infections in a day Saturday -- the fifth time this week the country reported a record.
Given the increases, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has been conducting a scientific review about the public health benefits of masks, and will soon make an updated recommendation, a senior CDC official told CNN.

*https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/19/us/states-face-mask-coronavirus-trnd/index.html*
These are the states requiring people to wear masks when out in public

A senior official with knowledge of the review said science is being studied as to whether masks are not only "good for source control -- and keeping you from giving it to others -- but we're also seeing if masks are going to protect you from getting [Covid-19] yourself."
"We know it's a good thing to wear a mask to protect others. We are studying if it is also potentially going to keep you safe," the official added.
The CDC website has two separate pages of guidance on face coverings. One recommends people wear masks when they leave their home. The other recommends people wear a mask if they cannot properly social distance.
So far, the US has recorded more than 2.2 million cases and at least 119,719 deaths, according to Johns Hopkins University.


*Where young people are testing positive
*
 Saturday cases are "shifting in a radical direction" toward populations in their 20s and 30s.
Those younger groups testing positive are mostly asymptomatic and don't require clinical attention, the governor said.
"We're also seeing that not only are they testing positive because they're testing more, they're also testing positive at a higher rate increasingly over the last week," DeSantis said, adding there's evidence of transmission between those younger groups.
That increased testing, he said, comes as many people are returning to the workforce.
Experts have raised alarm about Florida's climbing cases, saying the state could become the next US coronavirus epicenter. On Saturday, Florida reported 4,049 new cases -- the most reported in a single day.


*In South Carolina, health officials said Friday people under the age of 30 were increasingly testing positive for the virus -- around 18% of the state's total cases come from people between the ages of 21 and 30.
"The increases that we're seeing serve as a warning that young adults and youth are not immune to Covid-19," said Dr. Brannon Traxler, the state's Department of Health and Environmental Control physician consultant. "They also tell us that younger South Carolinians are not taking social distancing seriously."





*
Tongs are used to give surgical masks to guests entering the Westgate Las Vegas Resort & Casino on June 18, 2020 in Las Vegas, Nevada.
And Georgia's largest hospital also reported seeing an increase in patients in their 20s and 30s, according to CNN affiliate WSB.
*"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 22, 2020, 00:27 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,356,645

*Deaths:*
122,247

*Recovered:*
979,738

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Yorkers get ready to dine out again*








Like other places we have reported about on Monday, New York is preparing to further lift its restrictions. It is entering the second phase of its four-phase easing plan and reopening a number of facilities.

For the first time in three months, New Yorkers will be able to dine out, though only at outdoor tables. They will also be able to browse in some of the city’s major stores, including flagship department store Macy's. Playgrounds and hair salons are also due to reopen.

Workers will be able to return to their office buildings, including the World Trade Center’s office towers - though some might choose to remain at home. The city estimates 150,000 to 300,000 additional workers will return to their jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Holy sh@t, all it take is a *month and a half *since i last updated it on *"May 5"* to add *"1.16 million"* new cases and *"51000" *death toll to the record book, looks like the* "3 million"* grim landmark will be reach much sooner than predicted due to the risky unprepared open up
Chances are when those "Wannabe White Americans" disappear all of the sudden here, we knew what happened LOL
Updates *"2,386,891"* total cases along with *"122,595" *death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

I did say the US already reached the point of no return. Now that many states are starting to open up again and also due to the riots the number of new cases are starting to take pace. F-22Raptor has already stopped commenting here with his flattening and decreasing fantasy. Up to 3 million that is going to set another milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 23, 2020, 15:21 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,390,986

*Deaths:*
122,705

*Recovered:*
1,003,322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 23, 2020, 20:57 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,414,811

*Deaths:*
123,357

*Recovered:*
1,006,622

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Chances are basing on the furious pace of daily new cases added,* the grim landmark of "3 millions total cases" *will no longer be a distance dream
Updates: *"2,449,476" *total cases alomg with *"124,029"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 25, 2020, 00:15 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,463,123

*Deaths:*
124,273

*Recovered:*
1,034,295

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cases rise in at least 26 states*

At least 26 states are seeing a rise in cases compared to the previous week, data from Johns Hopkins University show. Those states are Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Michigan, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nevada, Ohio, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Texas, Utah, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin and Wyoming.
Arizona saw 3,591 new cases in a day.

In too many places across the country, the pandemic is quickly "spiraling out of control," one expert said.
More than 2.37 million people have been infected across the US with the virus since the beginning of the pandemic and at least 121,870 have died, according to Johns Hopkins. The country accounts for a quarter of both the world's total infections and total global deaths.

"We stopped the treatment too early," CNN chief medical correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta said. The result could be "exponential growth" of cases.

But many places remained unprepared and reopened far too soon and far too quickly -- leading to the latest surges, experts have said.

It's a stark contrast with other parts of the world, including countries in Europe, which lowered their case counts with the help of longer lockdowns and have now begun to slowly reopen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Disney faces pushback on Walt Disney World reopening amid rising Covid-19 in Florida*


Petitioners are pressing Disney to delay the July 11 reopening of its Orlando, Florida-based Walt Disney World, citing recent spikes in Covid-19 cases in the state, _Reuters_ reports.

By Wednesday, more than 7,000 people had signed the petition, which was created by Katie Belisle, a Disney World Attractions hostess, and addressed to Orlando Mayor Buddy Dyer and Orange County Mayor Jerry Demings.

“This virus is not gone, unfortunately it’s only become worse in this state,” the petition says. “Having our theme parks remain closed until cases are steadily decreasing would keep our guests, our employees and their families safe.”

The Florida petition follows similar pushback from unions representing workers at Disneyland in Anaheim, California, which is planning to reopen on July 17. In a June 18 letter to California Governor Gavin Newsom, the unions said it is still unsafe to open the park. Over 49,500 people have signed a Change.org petition urging Disney to reopen the park at a later date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 25, 2020, 12:19 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,463,438

*Deaths:*
124,294

*Reco**vered:*
1,040,608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

Americans getting killed my incompetent Indian doctors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

June 25, 2020, 18:53 GMT


*



*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,483,407

*Deaths:*
124,589

*Recovered:*
1,042,361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Coronavirus: US hits record high in daily cases*







Florida are experiencing rates of infection not seen since April
The United States recorded an all-time daily high of 40,000 coronavirus infections on Thursday, figures from Johns Hopkins University (JHU) show.

A recent surge in infections and hospitalisations has prompted the states of Texas, Florida and Arizona to pause reopening plans.

Texas's governor ordered bars to close and announced other "targeted measures" on Friday to bring infections down.

Florida announced it was suspending alcohol consumption at its bars.

JHU's previous high of 36,400 was on 24 April when less testing took place.

The US has 2.4 million confirmed infections and 122,370 deaths - more than any other country.

While some of the increase in daily cases recorded is down to increased testing, the rate of positive tests in some areas is also increasing.






Media captionFlorida residents push back on new face mask mandate
Health officials in the US estimate the true number of cases is likely to be 10 times higher than the reported figure.

The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) said up to 20 million Americans may have been infected with coronavirus. The estimate was based on blood samples collected from across the country which were tested for the presence of antibodies to the virus.

The surge in cases was being driven by young people testing positive, especially in the south and west of the US, said the head of the CDC, Dr Robert Redfield.


*Which states are worst hit?*

Texas, which has been at the forefront of moves to end lockdown measures, has seen thousands of new cases, prompting Republican Governor Greg Abbott to call a temporary halt to its reopening on Friday.

He announced that he was closing bars, stopping river-rafting, and ordering restaurants to return to 50% capacity to try to stem the outbreak.






Bars like this one in Houston have to close but could run deliveries or takeaway services

"It is clear that the rise in cases is largely driven by certain types of activities, including Texans congregating in bars," he said in a statement.

Texas confirmed a record 5,996 new cases on Thursday, while there were also 47 more deaths reported, the highest daily toll for a month.

On Friday, Florida broke its own daily record for new infections, reporting 8,942 new cases. The previous record was 5,508, reported on Wednesday. The state now has a total of 122,960 recorded cases and 3,366 deaths.

State officials announced that alcohol consumption was being suspended at bars across the state. However, it was not clear how the new measures would affect restaurants that served alcohol, the Miami Herald reported.

Earlier, Florida's governor said there was no plan to continue reopening step-by-step. "We are where we are. I didn't say we were going to go on to the next phase," Ron DeSantis told reporters.

Arizona has emerged as another epicentre of the crisis. Disease trackers there say the state has "lost control of the epidemic", the Washington Post reports. Governor Doug Ducey, who had been giving businesses a "green light" to reopen, now says Arizona residents are "safer at home".

The light is at "yellow", Gov Ducey said on Thursday. "I'm asking for Arizonans to proceed with caution, to go slower, to look both ways."

Other states, including Alabama, California, Idaho, Mississippi, Missouri, Nevada, Oklahoma, South Carolina and Wyoming, have all seen record daily increases in the number of confirmed cases this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 26, 2020, 17:37 GMT


*



*
*United States*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,527,851

*Deaths:*
127,098

*Recovered:*
1,054,917

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US has 'serious problem', says Fauci*







Texas has seen a serious spike in Covid-19 cases
US infectious disease chief Dr Anthony Fauci says the nation has a "serious problem" as 16 states reel from a spike in Covid-19 cases.

At the first White House task force briefing in two months, Dr Fauci said: "The only way we're going to end it is by ending it together."

As health experts said more must be done to slow the spread, Vice-President Mike Pence praised US "progress".

The US hit an all-time daily high of 40,000 new infections on Thursday.

There are 2.4 million confirmed infections and 124,749 deaths nationwide - more than any other country.

During Friday's briefing, the White House task force also urged millennials to get tested, even if they are asymptomatic.

Mr Pence said the president requested the task force address the American people amid surges in infections and hospital admissions across southern and western states.

In Texas, Florida and Arizona, reopening plans have been paused due to the spike.

While some of the increase in daily cases recorded can be attributed to expanded testing, the rate of positive tests in some areas is also increasing.

Health officials in the US estimate the true number of cases is likely to be 10 times higher than the reported figure.



*What was said at the White House briefing?*

Dr Deborah Birx, coronavirus response coordinator, thanked younger Americans for heeding official guidance on testing.

"Whereas before we told them to stay home, now we are telling them to get tested."

She noted this "great change" in testing guidance would allow officials to find "the asymptomatic and mild diseases that we couldn't find before".






Dr Deborah Birx urged young people to get tested
Following Dr Birx's presentation of the recent data, Dr Fauci said: "As you can see we are facing a serious problem in certain areas."

He added: "So what goes on in one area of the country ultimately could have an affect on other areas."

Dr Fauci said the current rises were due to everything from regions "maybe opening a little bit too early", to opening at a reasonable time "but not actually following steps in an orderly fashion", to the citizens themselves not following guidance.

"People are infecting other people, and then ultimately you will infect someone who's vulnerable," he said.

"You have an individual responsibility to yourself, but you have a societal responsibility because if we want to end this outbreak, really end it... we've got to realise that we are part of the process."

Dr Fauci added that if the spread was not stopped, eventually even the parts of the country doing well now would be affected.

The vice-president, meanwhile, praised the nation's headway in handling the pandemic, noting "extraordinary progress" in former virus hotspots, like New York and New Jersey.

"We slowed the spread, we flattened the curve, we saved lives," he said.

Mr Pence also appeared to deny any link between states reopening and the increase in cases.

Responding to a reporter's question, he said the southern states that have reopened did so months ago, when new cases and rates were low.


----------



## atan651

For the sake of US, more Americans should be infected and died in the shortest possible time so that herd immunity can be established soonest.


----------



## IblinI

Red states are getting hit hard.


----------



## ghazi52

June 27, 2020, 12:51 GMT


*



*
* United States*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,553,771

*Deaths:*
127,649

*Recovered:*
1,068,768

.......................................



*US bar owners worried about delay in reopening*


Texas ordered all bars to close on Friday

More now on the news that some US states have paused plans to reopen after a spike in confirmed cases across the country.

In Texas, the governor ordered all bars to close by midday on Friday. Officials in Florida told bar owners to stop serving alcohol, while restrictions were also reimposed on restaurants in several states.

But the announcements appear to have taken some by surprise.

Mark Martinez, who owns a bar in Texas, told Reuters news agency that he only learned about the measures when some friends texted him.

"I spent thousands of dollars... getting ready [to reopen] this weekend," he said. "I could have really used that for my rent."

Restaurants in Texas will be allowed to stay open, but with scaled-down capacity of 50%, as opposed the 75% they had been permitted recently.

One restaurant owner in Lubbock, Texas, said that further restrictions would hit her business financially.

"Taking us back down to 50% capacity means we won’t have enough business to pay staff, let alone the bills," Tish Keller told Reuters.


----------



## ghazi52

June 27, 2020, 22:04 GMT


*



*
* United States*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,590,277

*Deaths:*
128,108

*Recovered:*
1,078,326

..........................


*New York*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
415,824

*Deaths**:*
31,447

*Recovered:*
88,658

....................

*New Jersey*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
176,045

*Deaths:*
15,091

*Recovered:*
41,296

......................................


*California*

*Coronavirus Cases:*
208,207

*Deaths:*
5,881

*Recovered:*
57,171


----------



## ghazi52

*Florida and Texas reverse reopening as US cases pass 2.5m*








Texas has tightened restrictions again and warned that hospitals could soon be overwhelmed

Coronavirus infections across the United States have passed 2.5 million, with record numbers of cases reported in the states of Florida and Texas.

The surge in cases in southern states comes after businesses were allowed to re-open in recent weeks.

On Saturday, Florida reported more than 9,500 new cases, up from almost 9,000 on Friday, the previous record.

The spike has led state officials to tighten restrictions on business again - as Texas also did on Friday.

The leading US government adviser on coronavirus, Dr Anthony Fauci, said last week that the country had a "serious problem".

More than 125,000 Covid-19 patients have died nationwide - more than in any other country.


----------



## ghazi52

June 28, 2020, 20:14 GMT


*




*
* United States
*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
2,622,986

*Deaths:*
128,315

*Recovered:*
1,084,112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New surge in US cases*


The US has seen record numbers of new cases in recent days and top health official Dr Anthony Fauci says there is a "serious problem".

So far, the US has recorded about 2.5 million cases of the virus and more than 125,000 deaths.

US health officials say at least 20 million people in the US may already have been infected with coronavirus, according to latest estimates.

The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) said the figure - 10 times higher than the reported number - was because testing was restricted to people with symptoms and asymptomatic carriers were not tested.

Cases and deaths in the US had appeared to peak in late March, but by May, cases were declining and most states had begun to end restrictions and reopen businesses.

But a number of states reported record daily coronavirus infections this week and Texas and Florida have tightened restrictions on business again.

The University of Washington predicts 180,000 US deaths by October - or 146,000 if 95% of Americans wear masks.

















The White House has said the rise in cases is a product of an uptick in US testing capacity. But Dr Fauci has warned that higher percentages of positive tests in some states "cannot be explained by increased testing".

Governors across the US have been eager to reopen their states because of the dire effect the pandemic has had on the economy.

More than 45 million people in the US have applied for unemployment benefits at some point since March, with the downturn officially being declared a recession earlier this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,636,550
killed: 128,436

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,675,415
killed: 128,760

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,679,899
killed: 128,771

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 2,681,811
killed: 128,783

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

The *Grim Landmark of "3 millions" *total cases are approaching closer and closer as we speak
Where're all those "Wannabe White Americans Cheerleader" who's claiming US will be coming back *"STRONK" *sooner than anyone else 
Updates: *"2,779,942" *total cases along with *"130,793"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

What the hell? how did you add *"260,000" *new cases in 5 days?
Oh well, other than the *"3 millions"* grim landmark has been achieved as predicted
Worst of all, the *"100,000"* daily new cases threat is getting real




https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/30/u-s-could-see-100000-new-covid-19-cases-per-day-fauci-says/
Newest updates: "3,041,129" total cases along with "132,993" death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Daily new cases increased to around *"60,000" *, chances are it may reach the grim landmark of *"100,000"* daily trend sooner that we thought
Updates:"3,098,882" total cases along with "134,027" death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Well, judging by the adding of *"180,000"* new cases in less than 2 days, chances are the grim milestone of daily *"100,000" *new cases is right on the track 
Newest updates: *"3,277,095"* toltal cases along with *"136461"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,626,111
killed: 154,977

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,634,040
killed: 155,063

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## atan651

USA is suffering from God's wrath.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,689,965
killed: 156,246

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,705,761
killed: 156,744

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## atan651

Very good statistics. They increase the likelihood of govt passing the stimulus package soon.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

atan651 said:


> Very good statistics. They increase the likelihood of govt passing the stimulus package soon.



Free money. Why not print millions of dollars and give it to every person.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,764,318
killed: 157,898

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,805,851
killed: 158,249

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,856,181
killed: 158,829

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,861,566
killed: 158,912

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,908,784
killed: 160,001

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,914,179
killed: 160,128

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Ultima Thule

Austin Powers said:


> infected: 4,914,179
> killed: 160,128
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


Why you hate USA, post Russian Corono Virus stats too


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ultima Thule said:


> Why you hate USA, post Russian Corono Virus stats too



There is no thread for coronavirus in Russia in this section.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Austin Powers said:


> There is no thread for coronavirus in Russia in this section.


But this pandemic is also in Russia


----------



## Ultima Thule

Austin Powers said:


> There is no thread for coronavirus in Russia in this section.


And Russia is the part of this world didn't it???


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ultima Thule said:


> And Russia is the part of this world didn't it???



Why don't you ask the mods to make a thread called coronavirus in Russia in this section if you are so concerned about it.

I'm talking about this section. https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/covid-19-coronavirus.198/

Russia has very small population so I doubt the mods will care to make such a thread.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,915,809
killed: 160,215

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Ultima Thule

Austin Powers said:


> Why don't you ask the mods to make a thread called coronavirus in Russia in this section if you are so concerned about it.
> 
> I'm talking about this section. https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/covid-19-coronavirus.198/
> 
> Russia has very small population so I doubt the mods will care to make such a thread.


Why should i, and its one of the most important country of the world, you should start the Russian thread


Austin Powers said:


> infected: 4,915,809
> killed: 160,215
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


Now again showing your hate against USA using Motorola/apple phone and hate USA how pathetic you're


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ultima Thule said:


> Why should i, and its one of the most important country of the world, you should start the Russian thread
> 
> Now again showing your hate against USA using Motorola/apple phone and hate USA how pathetic you're



Only mods can pin a thread. Russia is not an important country due to its small population.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Austin Powers said:


> Only mods can pin a thread. Russia is not an important country due to its small population.


Pin or not this is not your problem if you start may be mod will pin that thread and small population is a lame excuse


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,966,524
killed: 161,439

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 4,973,568
killed: 161,601

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,013,047
killed: 162,299

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,022,636
killed: 162,610

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,028,806
killed: 162,729

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,086,665
killed: 163,863

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,098,494
killed: 164,144

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,121,555
killed: 164,586

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,149,292
killed: 165,068

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,182,014
killed: 165,465

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,234,445
killed: 165,971

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,251,446
killed: 166,192

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## atan651

166k is artificially low.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

atan651 said:


> 166k is artificially low.



Most people died at home so they aren't counted in the official numbers.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,264,915
killed: 166,726

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,300,878
killed: 167,472

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,305,957
killed: 167,749

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,349,882
killed: 168,764

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,360,018
killed: 169,124

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,385,314
killed: 169,676

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,406,541
killed: 170,112

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,413,690
killed: 170,337

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,459,212
killed: 171,122

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,468,551
killed: 171,360

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,471,985
killed: 171,433

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,475,348
killed: 171,476

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## truthseeker2010

I have heard US has started playing with numbers to bring down the cases, also the death count does not include people who died in homes.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

truthseeker2010 said:


> I have heard US has started playing with numbers to bring down the cases, also the death count does not include people who died in homes.



Total deaths count is at least twice reported death count.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,476,163
killed: 171,522

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,814,200 
killed: 179,562 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,832,004
killed: 180,051









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,838,103
killed: 180,131









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,873,237
killed: 180,580









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,915,594 
killed: 181,113









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,945,447 
killed: 182,058 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,951,571 
killed: 182,255 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 5,954,651
killed: 182,348









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## grey boy 2

OMG, how did it *doubling* the total cases from *"3 millions to 6 millions"* in *less than 2 months* while i was taking a break? what next? 
Anyway, newest updates:* "6,096,235"* total cases along with *"185,901"* death toll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 7,494,671
killed: 212,660









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## KAL-EL

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...t-positive-for-covid-19.686564/#post-12725863

^^ thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311892190680014849


----------



## CIA Mole

Does “recovery process” mean they got it bad?


----------



## Indos

Donald Trump is a high risk patient and Biden is even more high risk if he gets the virus considering he was with Trump on the first debate just several days ago.


----------



## CIA Mole

Indos said:


> Donald Trump is a high risk patient and Biden is even more high risk if he gets the virus considering he was with Trump on the first debate just several days ago.




So 200IQ move Biden dies and Trump wins?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

CIA Mole said:


> So 200IQ move Biden dies and Trump wins?


Unlikely to help Trump if Biden dies.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Trump cut tests to ensure an election win. In hindsight, it was a bad move by Trump because now half of Americans probably got COVID because of his selfish decision to cut tests to ensure winning election.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 8,037,789
killed: 220,011









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 8,150,043 
killed: 221,843 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## khansaheeb

Mapping the Covid-19 Outbreak Globally


Here’s where the coronavirus outbreak stands around the world.




www.bloomberg.com







Tracking Covid-19
Global New Cases
Cases in the U.S.
U.S. Projections
U.S. Regions






Brazil72524,58130.5N/ANo national lockdown



U.K.66310,338369.82.5Began easing lockdown on June 8



U.S.65924,162389.42.8No national lockdown



France49012,587N/A6.0Began easing lockdown on May 11



Russia1659,485358.28.1Began easing lockdown on May 11



Germany1214,384225.78.0Began easing lockdown on April 20



India865,62068.70.5Began easing lockdown on June 8



Japan1372621.713.1State of emergency ended May 25



Mainland China362N/A4.3No national lockdown
Testing data as of October 15, 2020, 6:48 AM PDT
Sources: OECD for number of hospital beds (2016 for the U.S., 2017 for other countries), government agencies and the COVID Tracking Project via Our World in Data for testing data (various recent dates) (reported in the past 45 days) and the U.S. Census Bureau for population figures (2019).
The world is bracing for a new wave of Covid-19 infections, as the coronavirus pandemic has infected more than 38.9 million people and killed more than 1,090,000 globally since late January. Efforts many countries took to stamp out the pneumonia-like illness led to entire nations enforcing lockdowns, widespread halts of international travel, mass layoffs and battered financial markets. Recent attempts to revive social life and financial activities have resulted in another surge in cases and hospitalizations, though new drugs and improved care may help more people who get seriously ill survive.

*Getting to a Flatter Curve 👆*
The first 272 days with more than 100 confirmed cases

Asia
Other
Show deaths 👆

Note: JHU CSSE reporting began on Jan. 22, when mainland China had already surpassed 500 cases.
Source: Johns Hopkins University Center for Systems Science and Engineering
38,918,631
Confirmed cases worldwide
1,098,268
Deaths worldwide
Confirmed cases: {casesStr}
Deaths: {deathsStr}

Jurisdictions with cases confirmed as of October 15, 2020, 10:24 PM PDT

1–9
10–99
100–999
1,000–9,999
10,000–99,999
100,000–999,999
1 million or more


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 8,275,011 
killed: 223,527 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 8,385,541 
killed: 224,726 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 9,016,135
killed: 231,818









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 9,121,800 
killed: 233,137 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 9,386,409 
killed: 235,908 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 12,873,128 
killed: 265,041 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 12,951,344
killed: 265,871









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## ghazi52

*




United States


Coronavirus Cases:*
14,982,683

*Deaths:*
287,825

*Recovered:*
8,787,705

*Projections*

CLOSED CASES
9,075,530

Cases which had an outcome:
8,787,705 (*97*%)

Recovered / Discharged
287,825 (*3*%)


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 15,818,475 
killed: 296,653 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## beijingwalker

*US sets new daily records of 3,700 Covid deaths, 250,000 cases*
About five percent of the US population has contracted the virus, or close to 17 million people.





The US has seen a spectacular spike in Covid infections for more than a month now, with some 113,000 people currently hospitalised [Mario Tama/Getty Images/AFP]


17 Dec 2020
The United States set a double record on Wednesday registering more than 3,700 deaths and over 250,000 new Covid-19 cases in just 24 hours, according to figures from Johns Hopkins University.

With the new reported fatalities, the death toll in the US has now reached more than 307,291.


The country has seen a spectacular spike in Covid infections for more than a month now, with some 113,000 people currently hospitalised due to the virus, according to data from the Department of Health and Human Services.

The numbers far outpace the rest of the world. About five percent of the US population has contracted the virus, or about 17 million people.

The United States has already rolled out its vaccination programme against COVID-19, and it aims to get 2.9 million doses of the vaccine developed by Pfizer Inc and German partner BioNTech, by the end of the week.

But Dr Robert Redfield, director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), earlier warned that the country’s healthcare system could face a collapse before vaccines become more widely available by next year.

Biden said on Tuesday that Dr Anthony Fauci, the nation’s top infectious-disease expert, advised him to get the vaccine “sooner than later”.

Biden has said that he wants to keep front-line healthcare workers and vulnerable people as the top priority as the vaccine is rolled out throughout the country.


Biden, 78, is in a high-risk category for the coronavirus because of his age.

Initial doses of the vaccine, which became available this week, have been set aside for doctors, nurses and other front-line medical workers, along with residents and staff of nursing homes and some US government officials.

*Relief bill still pending*
Meanwhile, legislators are also haggling over another relief bill to mitigate the economic effect of the virus.

A $900bn COVID-19 aid bill expected to include $600-$700 stimulus checks and extended unemployment benefits, though details are still being negotiated as a Friday deadline looms, Reuters reported.

Top members of the Democratic-controlled House of Representatives and Republican-led Senate sounded more positive than they have in months on a fresh response to a crisis that has killed more than 304,000 Americans and thrown millions out of work.

“We made major headway toward hammering out a targeted pandemic relief package,” Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell told reporters on Wednesday.

“We need vaccine distribution money, we need to re-up the Paycheck Protection Program (PPP) to save jobs, we need to continue to provide for laid-off Americans.”

PPP is the federal loan and grant aid programme to small businesses suffering from the pandemic.

But congressional aides were struggling on Wednesday to draft legislative language as rates of COVID-19 infections soar to new highs.










US sets new daily records of 3,700 Covid deaths, 250,000 cases


About five percent of the US population has contracted the virus, or close to 17 million people.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## beijingwalker

*The U.S.—Nearing 4,000 Deaths Per Day—Has Broken Its Record Three Times This Month
*BREAKING|Dec 17, 2020,09:41am EST 

For the third time this month—which is only half-way over—the U.S. has set a record for the highest number of coronavirus-linked deaths reported in a single day, adding an unprecedented 3,656 new victims to its growing toll on Wednesday. 

*KEY FACTS*
In addition to stretching the country’s total deaths to over 308,000, Thursday brought about pandemic record numbers of infections (more than 247,000) and hospitalizations (113,090), according to data from Johns Hopkins University and _The Atlantic’s_ Covid Tracking Project. 

It’s been a month of records for the coronavirus in the U.S.: After starting November with an average of roughly 800 deaths per day, the country passed into December consistently breaking over 2,000.


The month’s first record came on Dec. 2 when the U.S. reported its deadliest day of the entire pandemic, surpassing the previously untouched high of 2,752 set in April, by over 100 deaths for 2,885 total. 
A week later, surpassing 3,000 deaths for the first time, the record was broken again with 3,011 daily Covid-19 victims. 
*KEY BACKGROUND *
As its numbers worsen, the U.S. has begun its rollout of the newly approved Pfizer and BioNTech coronavirus vaccine to the country’s most vulnerable populations. However, it is not expected that the general population will start receiving doses until April, with top infectious diseases expert Dr. Anthony Fauci predicting that “some level of normality” will come by fall if between 75% and 85% agree to take the vaccine. In the meantime, public health experts have warned that the U.S.’s infection and death numbers could continue to be high throughout December and January. 

*CRUCIAL QUOTE *
“This is the worst event that this country will face,” said White House coronavirus task force coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx earlier this month. “Not just from a public health side.” 

*FURTHER READING*
“U.S. Hits 300,000 Covid Deaths, Nearly 1 In Every 1,000 Americans” (Forbes)

“More People Died From Covid-19 In The U.S. On Wednesday Than During 9/11 Attacks” (Forbes)









The U.S.—Nearing 4,000 Deaths Per Day—Has Broken Its Record Three Times This Month


Over 3,600 new deaths from Covid-19 were reported on Wednesday.




www.forbes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

It is a lost fight for the US. Any lock down measures now won't make much of a difference even on a whole national level should all citizens abide by restrictive rules. Too late as it is spreading uncontrollable, it makes you wonder if it was intentionally so the old and the weak ones will die faster with the intention of paying less pension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 19,111,326 
killed: 337,066 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## beijingwalker

*US hits new daily high with 3,725 coronavirus deaths*
BY CELINE CASTRONUOVO - 12/30/20 08:31 AM EST








US hits new daily high with 3,725 coronavirus deaths


The United States on Tuesday broke its record for the most number of coronavirus-related deaths in a single day with 3,725 reported, according to




thehill.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alex pitters

JackTheRipper said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/



This is the figure of entire world :


81 658 440
Confirmed cases

Last update: 1 January 2021, 02:56 pm GMT+5
1 802 206
Confirmed deaths

Last update: 1 January 2021, 02:56 pm GMT+5
222
Countries, areas or territories with cases

Last update: 1 January 2021, 02:56 pm GMT+5


----------



## Stryker1982

You also have to remember that alot of these death numbers are intentally inflated by linking corona virus to other chronic illnesses. The hospitals receive free grants($) by the U.S treasury department if they reach a certain threshold of deaths. 

That being said, US got wrecked by this virus and it truly exposes how unhealthy the U.S population truly is.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 22,456,902
killed: 378,149









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## beijingwalker

*US COVID-19 deaths hit another one-day high at over 4,300*
The Associated Pressan hour ago









Calls to reopen classrooms grow as teachers get vaccinated


State leaders around the U.S. are increasingly pushing for schools to reopen this winter — pressuring them, even — as teachers begin to gain access to the vaccine against the raging pandemic...




apnews.com





*The US has suffered its worst day ever for Covid-19 deaths*


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_*Is this US Karma?*

Here is something interesting that I just received. I would like share this with all of you. _


*Source of Covid-19 - USA*

Trump's lies are exposed.

Many acts of injustice will kill themselves, and the sky has the eyes and does not avoid it! 

Heaven has reincarnation,
Who did God let go?

Shocking! 

Today *the poisoning killer was finally found, and it really was the United States! *

The truth is creepy, the *new crown virus is man-made and originated from the P3 virus laboratory in North Carolina, USA!

Greg Roubini, a well-known American intelligence expert,* officially revealed the secrets of this day in an interview with the First News Network television channel. 

According to Greg, the *new crown virus was genetically engineered as a biological weapon. It originated from the BSL-3 laboratory in North Carolina and was developed by Professor Ralph Barrick. *
He also *stated that the virus was spread from North Carolina to China, Italy and the entire United States by the "dark government". *

Greg once tweeted and questioned *Trump* : *Why didn't you tell the American people that the virus was made by the United States? *
Why not make it clear that the new coronavirus itself is a biological weapon?


Coincidentally, *Professor Montagnier, who won the Nobel Prize in Medicine for the discovery of HIV *, recently revealed to French reporters that *the new coronavirus is not naturally occurring, but is carefully developed by biomolecular scientists .*

Montagnier also said: Obviously, *professionals have added HIV sequences to this virus from bats.*

This is *undoubtedly the biggest and worst poisoning case ever *.

Since the outbreak of the epidemic, rumors about "the *new crown virus is a synthetic biological weapon*" have been heated up, and scientists from various countries have been working hard to trace the source of the virus. 

As early as February, *Indian scientists discovered the HIV virus insert in the new coronavirus* , which proved that the virus was *artificially designed and synthesized*. 

In mid-March, scientists discovered that the new coronavirus extracted from a patient in Washington state had an evolutionary cycle of more than half a year. With the deepening of research, many countries in the world have turned their skepticism toward the United States. 

Japan, Italy, Australia and other countries all have early confirmed cases originating from the United States. 

Subsequently, Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention of the United States, admitted that *many of the deaths of the "flu" that broke out in the United States in September 2019 were caused by the new crown virus*. In this regard, the spokesperson of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of our country also questioned the United States on Twitter.

After the arduous efforts of a team of reporters in Virginia, USA, it was *finally traced back to patient zero .*

This Covin-19 *patient zero* is indeed an *American soldier *who participated in the *Wuhan Military Games* in October last year. Her name is *Maatje Benassi*. This American female officer has a very special background. She has a *great connection with the P4 Biochemical Laboratory in Fort Detrick of the United States* .
_Many people in her family have been diagnosed. One of them was the first confirmed case in the Netherlands and had been there before the diagnosis. The Lombardy region of Italy led to a major outbreak in the region._

At this point, the chain of evidence that the United States is the *birthplace of the new crown virus is complete and interlocking.*

_The five special soldiers picked up by the special plane after the Wuhan Military Games finally had a substantial connection with the closed biochemical laboratory in the United States._

According to the logic of Trump and others, we can rightly call the new crown virus North Carolina virus, or American virus.

Just when all the evidence points to the United States, the top US officials openly admitted that the coronavirus is not a plague, but a weapon. 

Its shamelessness shocked the world, and this has further increased the suspicion of the United States of poisoning. 

The facts of the case have now come to light, but Trump and others are still desperately dumping the pot. 

The new crown virus has caused immense damage and losses to countries around the world.

This pot is too big to be shaken out. 

There is another doubt that needs to be explained:

What is the origin of Ralph Barrick, who is responsible for the development of the North Carolina virus, mentioned by Greg in the revelation?

_Barrick is from the University of North Carolina. He is the chief virologist who modified the new sars coronavirus through gene editing in 2015 and is also the leader in the development of the virus._

What is even more surprising is that he is also the head of the clinical development of the magic drug *Radixivir*. 

Is this the kind of legend that the poisoner will prepare the antidote in advance? 

In subsequent clinical trials, Ridesivir quickly fell to the altar because experts questioned its effectiveness and safety. 

With the spread of the virus, the United States has become the *epicenter* of the epidemic.

In the early stages of the epidemic, US President Trump did not take it into consideration at all, but regarded it as a heavier influenza. 

Until the death of his friend, New York real estate tycoon Stanley Chela, who was infected with the new crown, it attracted his attention. 
But it is too late! ...

The sky does not give birth to China, and the ages are like a long night. 

Now that the murderers of drug production and poisoning have been exposed, what is waiting for them?

We will wait and see! 

When the new crown virus broke out in Wuhan, China, Trump said that the United States had special medicines to save, but they never expected that the virus had mutated when the virus spread in the United States.

The so-called special medicines that were prepared in advance to make a fortune in the world become a waste product, this is really the United States, which has eyes and done all bad things, is the bitter fruit of self-feeding!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

perhaps it is karma that the US is the worst hit. Hopefully friends, relatives of those who developed the bioweapon died from it too that would really mean karma. Right now the CEOs of Pfizer and Moderna cashed in with their dangerous vaccines that could kill people more people. Follow the development on how many will die in the coming months.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88




----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*India's capacity to produce high-quality vaccines questioned after fire*

By Wang QiPublished: Jan 23, 2021 03:06 AM





A health worker prepares a dose of the COVID-19 vaccine Covishield for health workers of the Border Security Force at Agartala, the capital city of India's northeastern state of Tripura, Jan. 21, 2021.Photo:Xinhua
Observers and netizens questioned India's capacity to manufacture and produce high-quality vaccines after a fire ravaged a plant at India’s biggest vaccine maker and caused five deaths on Thursday.

Pictures and videos circulating online showed the blaze, but Indian media reports and the company itself, the Serum Institute of India (SII), said the accident would not affect the production of COVID-19 vaccines.

There will be no impact on vaccine production as the company has other facilities “kept in reserve to deal with such contingencies,” Adar Poonawalla, the firm’s CEO, tweeted on Thursday night.

But some netizens questioned how such a fire could not affect stockpile plans.

“The fire was likely caused by some electronic fault, which would affect the company’s functioning. This is a basic supply chain problem,” an Indian Twitter user said.

“They [the Indian media] are reporting what the company said and are very clear that's what they're doing. Should they only report what the company's official statement is?” said another.

Murlidhar Mohol, mayor of Pune city in southern Maharashtra state where the SII plant is located, said that the extent of the damage was not immediately clear, AP reported, noting that dozens of company workers in lab suits were leaving the compound as firefighters worked to extinguish the blaze.

Analysts said that as the accident occurred at India’s largest vaccine manufacturer, it may affect people’s confidence in high-quality vaccine production.

Fires are not uncommon at factories in India, and are mainly caused by electricity faults, Tian Guangqiang, an assistant research fellow with the National Institute of International Strategy at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Friday.

Also, many companies do not have the capacity to produce qualified vaccines, and they cannot increase capacity quickly, Tian said, adding that the coverage from the Indian media is mainly intended to stabilize the situation and ease fears.

India started one of the world’s toughest inoculation projects on Saturday, aiming to vaccinate 300 million people by July with the SII-produced Covishield and Covaxin, made by another local firm, Bharat Biotech. The country has also offered its vaccines to nearby countries, including Bhutan and the Maldives, followed by three million doses offered to Nepal and Bangladesh, Aljazeera reported.

Some Indian people have expressed dissatisfaction about India’s “vaccine diplomacy,” saying India should distribute vaccines to Indians first.

It's clear that India's vaccine production is not enough to match its ambition, Tian said. “Vaccination of 300 million people by July needs 600 million doses, which means that India needs to produce at least 100 million doses per month, without counting exportation.”

SII is producing more than 50 million doses a month according to the BBC, and it also plans to supply 200 million doses to Covax, a WHO-backed effort to procure and distribute inoculations to poorer countries, Aljazeera said.

India’s vaccines are mainly supplied to South Asian countries, as a form of aid. Not many countries actually purchased Indian vaccines due to quality concerns, Tian said.

The All India Drug Action Network, a patients' rights group, said the approval of SII-produced Covishield has been rushed as the manufacturer has not completed a "bridging study" for the vaccine. The company has said it will try to conduct the bridging trial of the vaccine in India in February, according to the BBC.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 26,011,222
killed: 435,452









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Han Patriot

*German officials say AstraZeneca vaccine shouldn't be given to over-65s





German officials say AstraZeneca vaccine shouldn't be given to over-65s, citing lack of data
Germany's vaccine commission said the AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine should not be given to people older than 65 years, amid a bitter dispute between the European Union and the drugmaker over delayed supplies.



edition.cnn.com*


----------



## Meengla

PurpleButcher said:


> Thanks mainly to such covidiots & TRUMP



Your post from April 2020! Blast from the past.
At that time, watching that video made me angry. But in hindsight: The kids were not that far off partying in Florida. That region has been pretty fully 'normal' again for many months and so is the US state of Georgia.


----------



## shanlung

How Sinophobia is hindering the US pandemic response


The US has vilified China so much during the COVID-19 era that it is ignoring what the country has done right




www.salon.com







🇨🇳🇨🇳🇨🇳 *WANG SUI WANG WANG SUI 萬歲 萬 萬歲*🇨🇳🇨🇳🇨🇳


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 29,370,705
killed: 529,214









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## TaiShang

Fully vaccinated people in U.S. allowed to gather without masks: CDC







newsaf.cgtn.com


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 29,927,572
killed: 543,738









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 29,993,423
killed: 545,544









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,276,274
killed: 550,047









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,288,789
killed: 550,537









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,294,798
killed: 550,649









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

denel said:


> Will you just shut up? Is this what happens to unemployed Waterloo gards?
> 
> Amazing man. You keep falling below every standard possible from a member.
> 
> Why dont you take up a microphone and run around where ever you are living giving stats on US mortality that is getting higher due to this Covid plus KGB run antivaccers/5G conspiracy.



What I post is fact. It's not like I make up numbers.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

denel said:


> everyone knows. So please go and do real numbers.
> 
> I already have 7 family members dead that you have keep reminding everyone as part of the wumao troll brigade.
> 
> Do me a favour, get a life.



I don't post South African stats in this thread.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

denel said:


> You dont get basic english......
> 
> Stop posting useless stats; everyone knows.
> 
> If you want to be useful.... put facts on incarcerated Uighurs in CHina concentration camp if your payers allow you to.



Why should I post that? I am Chinese.


----------



## denel

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Why should I post that? I am Chinese.


Then post on what your govt is doing to your own citizens.... guaranteed to land you in prison.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

denel said:


> Then post on what your govt is doing to your own citizens.... guaranteed to land you in prison.



Considering I'm a Chinese patriot, not gonna happen. Now stop derailing the thread or else I will report you for trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Considering I'm a Chinese patriot, not gonna happen. Now stop derailing the thread or else I will report you for trolling.


You have no right to be gloating on misery of others. Be patriotic but dont insult others and enjoy their misery. That is what you are doing with your posts.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

denel said:


> You have no right to be gloating on misery of others. Be patriotic but dont insult others and enjoy their misery. That is what you are doing with your posts.



I merely post stats. I do not enjoy anyone's misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

While the USA has lots of Covid cases the USA also has the best or most desired vaccines.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

KurtisBrian said:


> While the USA has lots of Covid cases the USA also has the best or most desired vaccines.



Vaccines are irrelevant. People are already immune to covid before. Covid is a strain of common cold used by MSM to target Trump during election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Vaccines are irrelevant. People are already immune to covid before. Covid is a strain of common cold used by MSM to target Trump during election.



gov'ts, the military, police, the banks, corporations, major food producers, airlines, those who want jobs and to be able to buy things..... would disagree with you.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

KurtisBrian said:


> gov'ts, the military, police, the banks, corporations, major food producers, airlines, those who want jobs and to be able to buy things..... would disagree with you.



Covid is MSM sensationalism. It is a strain of common cold they chose during election season to target Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Covid is MSM sensationalism. It is a strain of common cold they chose during election season to target Trump.



believe what you want, makes no difference to me. It will make a difference to you.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,347,354
deaths: 551,959









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,358,880
deaths: 552,470









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,417,203
deaths: 553,882









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,425,787
deaths: 554,104









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,476,212
deaths: 554,784









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,482,127
deaths: 554,871









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,517,997
deaths: 555,289









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,565,709
deaths: 555,843









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,576,962
deaths: 555,945









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,618,006
deaths: 556,467









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,636,534
deaths: 556,883









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,681,796
deaths: 557,728









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,702,442
deaths: 558,324









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,750,515
deaths: 559,043









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## GumNaam

Tai Hai Chen said:


> infected: 30,750,515
> deaths: 559,043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info


I'm not getting this...1/3rd of the u.s. is now vaccinated, it is still spreading??? 🤔


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

GumNaam said:


> I'm not getting this...1/3rd of the u.s. is now vaccinated, it is still spreading??? 🤔



Vaccine is useless. People were already immune to it. It is a kind of common cold.


----------



## GumNaam

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Vaccine is useless. People were already immune to it. It is a kind of common cold.


not really dude, my wife works in a hospital (won't say the profession but front line), corona related deaths are still increasing...


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

GumNaam said:


> not really dude, my wife works in a hospital (won't say the profession but front line), corona related deaths are still increasing...



The ones who die are really old people or people who already had life threatening disease like cancer. They weren't killed by covid. They died with covid when they died.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,768,873
deaths: 559,604









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## GumNaam

Tai Hai Chen said:


> infected: 30,768,873
> deaths: 559,604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info


over 3000 deaths just from tuesday to today. well I guess nature has a way of giving Iraqis and afghanis justice.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

GumNaam said:


> over 3000 deaths just from tuesday to today. well I guess nature has a way of giving Iraqis and afghanis justice.



They died of old age and / or life threatening diseases like cancer. Covid by itself does not kill people. It is a kind of common cold.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,774,033
deaths: 559,744









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,796,058
deaths: 560,078









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,828,958
deaths: 560,618









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,844,323
deaths: 561,030









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,853,032
deaths: 561,142









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,877,269
deaths: 561,324









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,898,850
deaths: 561,544









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,911,667
deaths: 561,965









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,917,130
deaths: 562,012









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,952,766
deaths: 562,292









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,955,590
deaths: 562,457









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 30,962,803
deaths: 562,526









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,009,032
deaths: 562,826









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,033,801
deaths: 563,206









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,075,463
deaths: 563,661









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,095,853
deaths: 564,125









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,141,732
deaths: 564,806









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,161,286
deaths: 565,193









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,229,639
deaths: 566,149









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,244,497
deaths: 566,282









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,271,158
deaths: 566,907









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,299,565
deaths: 567,284









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,314,625
deaths: 567,610









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## denel

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Vaccine is useless. People were already immune to it. It is a kind of common cold.


Fake misinformation reported.

I welcome you to volunteer yourself and your family to the virus variant that is making rounds here and taken down 8 of my family members to their graves; one just came from hospital last night with 4 days in coma. We will see if your claim of common cold is valid or not.

Do not bother to reply as you continue to make an idiot of yourself.

@waz @aziqbal


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,362,933 
deaths: 568,058 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## denel

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Considering covid has lethality rate 1%. If 8 of your family members went to their graves, that means 800 members of your family caught it. That means your family has thousands of people.
> 
> You are nothing but lying China hating White South African colonialist.


ha ha ... i am not white and nor a colonialist unlike your kind that are colonising this continent.

Next, my cousin has just been taken to joburg as his situation is critical. Your fake stats dont fly ... coming from people who gave us covid - your words dont mean zilch.

PM me your address, let us send you a saliva sample in a package and you expose yourself and your family. Let us push the theory to test Mr 1%.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

denel said:


> ha ha ... i am not white and nor a colonialist unlike your kind that are colonising this continent.
> 
> Next, my cousin has just been taken to joburg as his situation is critical. Your fake stats dont fly ... coming from people who gave us covid - your words dont mean zilch.
> 
> PM me your address, let us send you a saliva sample in a package and you expose yourself and your family. Let us push the theory to test Mr 1%.



Write their names in your post to prove you are not lying. Covid has 1% lethality rate. It is highly unlikely 8 of your family members died from it. That would require 800 of your family to catch it. How big is your family anyway? Is it a clan?


----------



## denel

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Write their names in your post to prove you are not lying. Covid has 1% lethality rate. It is highly unlikely 8 of your family members died from it. That would require 800 of your family to catch it. How big is your family anyway? Is it a clan?


Not your 1 child family. I dont write names... Come to my address in person.... I dont hide like you. It is a shame that you have forgotten your own history of family and ancestors. 

Groot Marico.... Take right on the highway; on the Y intersection, take right one; 2.5km you will see my farm enterance....

VIsit me and I will take you to our family grave yard.
Cheers, I have work to do; signing off.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

denel said:


> Not your 1 child family. I dont write names... Come to my address in person.... I dont hide like you. It is a shame that you have forgotten your own history of family and ancestors.
> 
> Groot Marico.... Take right on the highway; on the Y intersection, take right one; 2.5km you will see my farm enterance....
> 
> VIsit me and I will take you to our family grave yard.
> Cheers, I have work to do; signing off.



Good fanfic bro.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,380,689 
deaths: 568,494 









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,383,064
deaths: 568,513









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## denel

gangsta_rap said:


> your ancestors:
> 
> View attachment 730824


Reported pal. You have no right to put people's photo and be in league with these trolls. @aziqbal

Ok, I can call back that Austin mao shagging a colored name that befits his kind too but you of all people. Get some manners. I did not say anything to you and yet you decide to get into this wumao gang culture? What is then the difference between an indian coolie and you?

You have no right when you know nothing of my family history and what they endured.

The people you put the photo of.. most of the women and children died in the british concentration.


----------



## aziqbal

gangsta_rap said:


> your ancestors:
> 
> View attachment 730824



another Chinese with fake Pakistani ID 

bringing race into thread reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

aziqbal said:


> another Chinese with fake Pakistani ID
> 
> bringing race into thread reported


Interesting - why is this fellow obsessed with US numbers - i guess nothing better to do


----------



## gangsta_rap

....


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

infected: 31,407,038
deaths: 568,655









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,815,531 Cases and 2,863,564 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## denel

gangsta_rap said:


> ja GHQ meh ja kar shikayat kar
> bol sab ko kis tara meh kisee pakistani kee nakal kar raha hoo
> 
> 
> 
> Your 100% dutch/boer and probably a european (ashkenazi) jew yet being the subversive types you went around claiming how your not white. even if that were true you are very much a privileged boer.
> 
> 
> so what if i am 'in league'? you make it sound like its a conspiracy LOL
> lol sry bra but i don't think you have your divine granted right to go around telling people their place and position like most judaics think they do.


REported for abuse of race, religion, family.


----------



## aziqbal

gangsta_rap said:


> ja GHQ meh ja kar shikayat kar
> bol sab ko kis tara meh kisee pakistani kee nakal kar raha hoo
> 
> 
> 
> Your 100% dutch/boer and probably a european (ashkenazi) jew yet being the subversive types you went around claiming how your not white. even if that were true you are very much a privileged boer.
> 
> 
> so what if i am 'in league'? you make it sound like its a conspiracy LOL
> lol sry bra but i don't think you have your divine granted right to go around telling people their place and position like most judaics think they do.



another fake Pakistani with Chinese ID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

aziqbal said:


> another fake Pakistani with Chinese ID


Austin loves to post about US..

Why does he not post about the censorship of COVID in CHina.








Chinese-style censorship is no fix for the COVID-19 infodemic | East Asia Forum


Aggressive internet content moderation without transparent accountability is a hotbed for misinformation to thrive




www.eastasiaforum.org





Posting latest videos from Wuhan from early days.









New videos show Wuhan during earliest days of COVID outbreak


Footage obtained by Al Jazeera shows the early days of the COVID-19 outbreak and Chinese government censorship attempts.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Meengla

In Feb. 2021, blood work showed I had Covid antibodies. And a few days ago, another blood work showed I still have pretty high level of Covid antibodies: 179 units/uL when only 8 units would have been enough to make it Positive.
I am NOT going to take a vaccine in light of my existing level of antibodies unless travel requirements force me to. I believe I am on the side of science but have faced attacks from some now estranged friends over the last one year.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_When the trolls failed in their attempt to slender China, they will apply words like my Ministry of Propaganda meaning Singapore example *Singapore Virus.*

   _


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _BBC journalist George MacCarthy proves that the Virus is from Wuhan with dateline and
> how USA cases went from 1 case to million in record time as though it was there before anyone heard of it. _



_Everyone should watch this. It is very funny. 

The trolls are jumping up and down. 

   _


----------



## denel

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *Trolls fear folks will watch this funny video.*


stop trolling.with your stupid videos.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

denel said:


> stop trolling.with your stupid videos.




_*Why not just let the other more intelligent folks in here decide whether it is a stupid video or not? *

Why are you so scare that other gets to watch this video? 

*Is it offensive to your race, religion or just a case of your slendering of China just got debunked as well. *

Not unless it is case of you acknowledging that you are just a childish troll in here. 

_


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Wuhan Laboratory is a *WHO cerified BSL-4 laboratory*, the highest in safety standard in the world. 
*What is Fort Detrick Military Laboratory safety standard? *
Probably NONE because USA won't allowed any WHO inspectors in there._

*Wuhan Institute of Virology lab director refutes WSJ report on sick staff, calling US intelligence doc 'a complete lie'*
By 
Chen Qingqing
Published: May 24, 2021 12:51 PM






Wuhan Institute of Virology file photo:VCG
The so-called US intelligence report on sick staff at the Wuhan Institute of Virology is *an outright lie that came from nowhere*, Yuan Zhiming, director of the institute's Wuhan National Biosafety Laboratory, told the Global Times on Monday, refuting the latest report from the Wall Street Journal about an undisclosed US intelligence report indicating three researchers from the lab became sick in November 2019.

"I've read it, it's *a complete lie*," Yuan said when he was asked by the Global Times on Monday morning about the WSJ story, which was published on Sunday titled "Intelligence on Sick Staff at Wuhan Lab Fuels Debate on COVID-19 Origin".

The story, citing an unpublished report that was issued during the final days of the Trump administration, said several researchers at the lab became sick in the autumn of 2019 with symptoms consistent with both COVID-19 and common seasonal illnesses.

"Those claims are *groundless*. The lab has not been aware of this situation [sick researchers in autumn 2019], and I don't even know where such information came from," the Chinese researcher told the Global Times.

WSJ published the story on the eve of the World Health Assembly, which is expected to discuss the next phase of the research into COVID-19's origins, the US media report said.

US politicians and media outlets have again been pursuing the lab leak theory as the origin of COVID-19, despite scientists from the WHO-China joint study team concluding in a full report after field study in Wuhan that a lab leak is extremely unlikely.

*The lab leak theory was a baseless argument from the beginning, which is the consensus of global scientists, according to experts from the joint team.*

The report, generated in March after WHO experts visited Wuhan, suggested COVID-19 came about from transmissions between animals and humans, and transmissions through frozen food


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*Why is USA so afraid of Chinese vaccines? 

It is the same story at the same place and yet the reports by CNN (US Press) and** Jakarta Globe (Indonesia Press) can so different. *
*Of course, Jakarta Globe report is more accurate in this case. *

_Is this BIDEN's latest $1.2b Propaganda News Media war budget against China using fake news and false narratives. _

https://edition.cnn.com/2021/06/18/asia/vaccinated-indonesian-doctors-covid-19-intl-hnk/index.html


https://jakartaglobe.id/news/sinova...workers-from-severe-covid19-in-deltahit-kudus

*Jakarta*. Most of the 308 health workers vaccinated with Sinovac's Coronavac vaccine in Kudus, Central Java, a district recently hit hard by the novel coronavirus Delta variant, recovered from the disease last week, an encouraging indication of how the Chinese-made vaccine fare against the more infectious variant.

Badai Ismoyo, the Kudus district health department head, said administering the Covid-19 vaccine to health workers in the local area has proven effective in protecting them from the worst conditions.

"Today, 90 percent of health workers who are self-isolating can return to work and return to serving the community," Badai said in a statement on Friday.

"This is encouraging news. In addition, it also shows that the vaccine given to them is really effective in protecting against the worst conditions," he said.

As of June 12, 308 health workers in Kudus were tested positive for Covid-19 after treating patients with the disease in the region.

The Covid-19 spread in Kudus was rapid and massive, leading health officials to suspect that a new, more infectious virus variant had come to the region brought by Indonesian migrant workers returning from abroad.

A gene sequencing by the Gajah Mada University in Yogyakarta confirmed the suspicion. The university conducted gene sequencing on 34 virus samples from the district last week, finding 28 of them were of the Delta variant, a SARS-CoV-2 mutation first detected in India.

Still, the health officials take confidence in the limited spread of the virus among vaccinated health workers and the speedy recovery of those two who contracted the virus.

Badai said most of the health workers in the region received the Covid-19 vaccine during the government's vaccination program from January to March.

Kudus district used the Sinovac Covavac vaccine, which so far still accounts for more than 89 percent of Indonesia's vaccine supply.

As of June 17, 6,085 health workers and health support personnel in Kudus had been vaccinated with the first dose, and 5,888 people had received the second dose.

“Almost 100 percent of the health workers in Kudus, amounting to around 6,000 people, have received the first and second doses of vaccination," Badai said.

"Of this number, only 308 health workers were exposed or around 5.1 percent of the total number of health workers. Most of them have recovered and have started working again," he said.

Abdul Aziz Achyar, the director of Kudus's dr. Loekmono Hadi Regional General Hospital, said a total of 153 health workers at the hospital confirmed to have Covid-19. Only 11 people, or 7.1 percent, needed hospitalization. The other 86 (56 percent) used to be in self-isolation but now ready to work, following the rest of their colleagues who had recovered earlier.

The government's vaccination program focused on immunizing health workers first, before vaccinating workers in the services industry, civil servants, and the elderly. The government will start nationwide vaccination for the general population next month, although several provinces, like Jakarta, had done so last week. 

In an attempt to stem the Covid-19 spike in Kudus, the Ministry of Health has dropped 50,000 doses of the Covid-19 vaccine to accelerate vaccination coverage in the region.

"For now, we have intensified mass vaccinations in Kudus so that later we can slow down the transmission of Covid-19," H.M. Hartopo, Kudus district head, said.

Hartopo said the spike in Covid-19 cases started with homecomers returning to Kudus.

"We need to inform people that people should not ignore health protocols even though they have been vaccinated. The vaccination itself is actually only a means of increasing immunity. So that if exposed to Covid-19, there are no severe symptoms," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menthol

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *Why is USA so afraid of Chinese vaccines?
> 
> It is the same story at the same place and yet the reports by CNN (US Press) and** Jakarta Globe (Indonesia Press) can so different. *
> *Of course, Jakarta Globe report is more accurate in this case. *
> 
> _Is this BIDEN's latest $1.2b Propaganda News Media war budget against China using fake news and false narratives. _
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2021/06/18/asia/vaccinated-indonesian-doctors-covid-19-intl-hnk/index.html
> 
> 
> https://jakartaglobe.id/news/sinova...workers-from-severe-covid19-in-deltahit-kudus
> 
> *Jakarta*. Most of the 308 health workers vaccinated with Sinovac's Coronavac vaccine in Kudus, Central Java, a district recently hit hard by the novel coronavirus Delta variant, recovered from the disease last week, an encouraging indication of how the Chinese-made vaccine fare against the more infectious variant.
> 
> Badai Ismoyo, the Kudus district health department head, said administering the Covid-19 vaccine to health workers in the local area has proven effective in protecting them from the worst conditions.
> 
> "Today, 90 percent of health workers who are self-isolating can return to work and return to serving the community," Badai said in a statement on Friday.
> 
> "This is encouraging news. In addition, it also shows that the vaccine given to them is really effective in protecting against the worst conditions," he said.
> 
> As of June 12, 308 health workers in Kudus were tested positive for Covid-19 after treating patients with the disease in the region.
> 
> The Covid-19 spread in Kudus was rapid and massive, leading health officials to suspect that a new, more infectious virus variant had come to the region brought by Indonesian migrant workers returning from abroad.
> 
> A gene sequencing by the Gajah Mada University in Yogyakarta confirmed the suspicion. The university conducted gene sequencing on 34 virus samples from the district last week, finding 28 of them were of the Delta variant, a SARS-CoV-2 mutation first detected in India.
> 
> Still, the health officials take confidence in the limited spread of the virus among vaccinated health workers and the speedy recovery of those two who contracted the virus.
> 
> Badai said most of the health workers in the region received the Covid-19 vaccine during the government's vaccination program from January to March.
> 
> Kudus district used the Sinovac Covavac vaccine, which so far still accounts for more than 89 percent of Indonesia's vaccine supply.
> 
> As of June 17, 6,085 health workers and health support personnel in Kudus had been vaccinated with the first dose, and 5,888 people had received the second dose.
> 
> “Almost 100 percent of the health workers in Kudus, amounting to around 6,000 people, have received the first and second doses of vaccination," Badai said.
> 
> "Of this number, only 308 health workers were exposed or around 5.1 percent of the total number of health workers. Most of them have recovered and have started working again," he said.
> 
> Abdul Aziz Achyar, the director of Kudus's dr. Loekmono Hadi Regional General Hospital, said a total of 153 health workers at the hospital confirmed to have Covid-19. Only 11 people, or 7.1 percent, needed hospitalization. The other 86 (56 percent) used to be in self-isolation but now ready to work, following the rest of their colleagues who had recovered earlier.
> 
> The government's vaccination program focused on immunizing health workers first, before vaccinating workers in the services industry, civil servants, and the elderly. The government will start nationwide vaccination for the general population next month, although several provinces, like Jakarta, had done so last week.
> 
> In an attempt to stem the Covid-19 spike in Kudus, the Ministry of Health has dropped 50,000 doses of the Covid-19 vaccine to accelerate vaccination coverage in the region.
> 
> "For now, we have intensified mass vaccinations in Kudus so that later we can slow down the transmission of Covid-19," H.M. Hartopo, Kudus district head, said.
> 
> Hartopo said the spike in Covid-19 cases started with homecomers returning to Kudus.
> 
> "We need to inform people that people should not ignore health protocols even though they have been vaccinated. The vaccination itself is actually only a means of increasing immunity. So that if exposed to Covid-19, there are no severe symptoms," he said.



Whatever Sinovac or Sinopharm is less effective...

I think we should see the fact from the daily new infection report from countries that use Sinovac/Sinopharm, compare it with countries that use Pfizer/Moderna.

Countries like Bahrain, Chile, and Uruguay that are using Sinopharm, see a significant drop in daily new infections. As well as Kudus case above.

Based on my own research, the result is mixed for countries that use Pfizer.

Germany saw a significant drop down to just hundreds of new cases daily, while Netherland there's a sudden spike up to 9000 new cases daily.

This is a big question to me.

If inactivated vaccine works as good as mRNA vaccine, why not?

I think we need more unbiased article, Western mainstream media full of stupid propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Menthol said:


> Whatever Sinovac or Sinopharm is less effective...
> 
> I think we should see the fact from the daily new infection report from countries that use Sinovac/Sinopharm, compare it with countries that use Pfizer/Moderna.
> 
> Countries like Bahrain, Chile, and Uruguay that are using Sinopharm, see a significant drop in daily new infections. As well as Kudus case above.
> 
> Based on my own research, the result is mixed for countries that use Pfizer.
> 
> Germany saw a significant drop down to just hundreds of new cases daily, while Netherland there's a sudden spike up to 9000 new cases daily.
> 
> This is a big question to me.
> 
> If inactivated vaccine works as good as mRNA vaccine, why not?
> 
> I think we need more unbiased article, Western mainstream media full of stupid propaganda.



*China's Sinovac, Sinopharm ink COVAX supply deal for up to 550M coronavirus vaccine doses*
by Noah Higgins-Dunn| 
Jul 12, 2021 11:30am




Gavi, the vaccine alliance, said it inked supply agreements with China's Sinovac and Sinopharm worth up to 550 million doses for the vaccine sharing program COVAX. (nevodka/iStock/Getty Images Plus/Getty Images)

COVAX, the global COVID-19 vaccine sharing program, has fallen behind in its pursuit to provide poorer nations with billions of doses by year’s end. But now, the program is getting a much-needed boost from Chinese vaccine developers Sinovac and Sinopharm.

In a boon to poorer countries with lagging vaccine rollouts, Gavi, the vaccine alliance, inked supply agreements with the two drugmakers worth up to 550 million doses. Since the shots have already scored the WHO’s emergency use backing, they’ll be able to ship out immediately, Gavi said.
Sinovac has agreed to supply up to 380 million doses while Sinopharm has proffered up to 170 million. The pair will ship 110 million shots immediately through COVAX, which Gavi co-leads alongside the World Health Organization (WHO) and the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI).

*RELATED: Sinovac aims to pump out 2B COVID-19 vaccine doses a year, courtesy of 3rd production line*

Some countries, however, have recently grown concerned about the effectiveness of the two jabs, especially amid the rapid rise of virus variants. In Thailand, over 600 medical workers inoculated with Sinovac’s shot, dubbed CoronaVac, were later infected with COVID-19, Reuters reports, citing government data from April to July. 
Following those infections, Thailand became the first country on Monday to say it will use AstraZeneca’s vaccine as a second dose for those who received a first jab of Sinovac’s shot, according to the news agency. A spokesperson for the company wasn’t immediately available to comment. 
The move, the first to mix-and-match a Western-developed jab with a Chinese shot, is intended to boost immunity against the troublesome delta variant, first found in India, officials said. Among some of the most vaccinated countries currently experiencing outbreaks, most have relied on vaccines from Sinovac and Sinopharm, according to a new CNBC analysis.
*Gavi told Fierce Pharma that it follows the WHO's endorsements in regard to vaccine effectiveness and safety. All WHO-backed shots, including Sinovac and Sinopharm, have proven to be highly effective against severe disease, hospitalization and death, a spokesperson said. *

"This is even more urgent as the world confronts the rising threat of variants," Gavi said. 
The group’s latest deal, which didn’t disclose a price or which countries would receive doses first, comes as global health officials repeatedly chastise rich nations for vaccinating their entire populations before at-risk groups in other countries.

The COVAX vaccination scheme has been hobbled by rich nations snapping up supplies and delays stemming from India, which is the facility’s largest provider. Those roadblocks recently pushed COVAX to bump back its goal of vaccinating 2 billion people by the end of 2021 to the first half of next year. So far, the program has shipped out just 102 million doses. 

But COVAX is confident it can hit its newest goal thanks to recent donations from richer nations, as well as deals with manufacturers, Gavi said. The program’s portfolio of vaccines now totals 11, including those from Moderna, Johnson & Johnson, Pfizer-BioNTech and AstraZeneca. Last month, G7 countries pledged 870 million shots for COVAX distribution.


----------



## Menthol

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *China's Sinovac, Sinopharm ink COVAX supply deal for up to 550M coronavirus vaccine doses*
> by Noah Higgins-Dunn|
> Jul 12, 2021 11:30am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavi, the vaccine alliance, said it inked supply agreements with China's Sinovac and Sinopharm worth up to 550 million doses for the vaccine sharing program COVAX. (nevodka/iStock/Getty Images Plus/Getty Images)
> 
> COVAX, the global COVID-19 vaccine sharing program, has fallen behind in its pursuit to provide poorer nations with billions of doses by year’s end. But now, the program is getting a much-needed boost from Chinese vaccine developers Sinovac and Sinopharm.
> 
> In a boon to poorer countries with lagging vaccine rollouts, Gavi, the vaccine alliance, inked supply agreements with the two drugmakers worth up to 550 million doses. Since the shots have already scored the WHO’s emergency use backing, they’ll be able to ship out immediately, Gavi said.
> Sinovac has agreed to supply up to 380 million doses while Sinopharm has proffered up to 170 million. The pair will ship 110 million shots immediately through COVAX, which Gavi co-leads alongside the World Health Organization (WHO) and the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI).
> 
> *RELATED: Sinovac aims to pump out 2B COVID-19 vaccine doses a year, courtesy of 3rd production line*
> 
> Some countries, however, have recently grown concerned about the effectiveness of the two jabs, especially amid the rapid rise of virus variants. In Thailand, over 600 medical workers inoculated with Sinovac’s shot, dubbed CoronaVac, were later infected with COVID-19, Reuters reports, citing government data from April to July.
> Following those infections, Thailand became the first country on Monday to say it will use AstraZeneca’s vaccine as a second dose for those who received a first jab of Sinovac’s shot, according to the news agency. A spokesperson for the company wasn’t immediately available to comment.
> The move, the first to mix-and-match a Western-developed jab with a Chinese shot, is intended to boost immunity against the troublesome delta variant, first found in India, officials said. Among some of the most vaccinated countries currently experiencing outbreaks, most have relied on vaccines from Sinovac and Sinopharm, according to a new CNBC analysis.
> *Gavi told Fierce Pharma that it follows the WHO's endorsements in regard to vaccine effectiveness and safety. All WHO-backed shots, including Sinovac and Sinopharm, have proven to be highly effective against severe disease, hospitalization and death, a spokesperson said. *
> 
> "This is even more urgent as the world confronts the rising threat of variants," Gavi said.
> The group’s latest deal, which didn’t disclose a price or which countries would receive doses first, comes as global health officials repeatedly chastise rich nations for vaccinating their entire populations before at-risk groups in other countries.
> 
> The COVAX vaccination scheme has been hobbled by rich nations snapping up supplies and delays stemming from India, which is the facility’s largest provider. Those roadblocks recently pushed COVAX to bump back its goal of vaccinating 2 billion people by the end of 2021 to the first half of next year. So far, the program has shipped out just 102 million doses.
> 
> But COVAX is confident it can hit its newest goal thanks to recent donations from richer nations, as well as deals with manufacturers, Gavi said. The program’s portfolio of vaccines now totals 11, including those from Moderna, Johnson & Johnson, Pfizer-BioNTech and AstraZeneca. Last month, G7 countries pledged 870 million shots for COVAX distribution.



Despite Sinovac and Sinopharm are claimed to be less effective...

It's better than without a vaccine at all. 

It's like gambling, but people get a better chance with a vaccine.


I think in the future, there will be the third, fourth, fifth, and so on boosters.

The winner will be those who can release a faster booster cycle, while others are still developing the third booster, the winner is already releasing the fourth and even fifth booster to fight the latest variant.

And of course, the safer vaccine with the least side effects from each jab will win in the long run.

If the side effect from the second jab is already quite burdensome, imagine if you should take the third, the fourth, and so on. Kinda scary in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_China target is to vaccinate 90% of her population and based on the statistics released, I see that happening. So far more than 1.4 billion doses have been administered in China as of June 10, 2021.

Well. Effective or not, let us leave that to science and not politics. 

The recent outbreak in China by mainly the new variants from India is already under controlled. 

Yesterday 24 new cases reported In China. 
1 local and 23 imported. 

A third booster shot will be administered in China.

According to scientific study by China CDC, it will boosted up the antibody by between 100~200%._


----------



## beijingwalker

*More than 91 million live in US counties with high Covid-19 infections. It's time to reset and put masks back on, experts say*
https://edition.cnn.com/profiles/madeline-holcombe
By Madeline Holcombe, CNN

Updated 0045 GMT (0845 HKT) July 22, 2021


(CNN)With the highly contagious Delta variant spreading, particularly among unvaccinated Americans, it may be time for much of the country to put masks back on, experts said.

"We are at a very different point in the pandemic than we were a month ago," Dr. Leana Wen told CNN on Tuesday. "And, therefore, we should follow the example of LA County and say that if there are places where vaccinated and unvaccinated people are mixing, then indoor mask mandates should still apply."










More than 91 million live in US counties with high Covid-19 infections. It's time to reset and put masks back on, experts say | CNN


With the highly contagious Delta variant spreading, particularly among unvaccinated Americans, it may be time for much of the country to put masks back on, experts said.




edition.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

SKIP NAVIGATION

Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says
SHAREShare Article via FacebookShare Article via TwitterShare Article via LinkedInShare Article via Email

Search quotes, news & videos




HEALTH AND SCIENCE
*Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says*
PUBLISHED THU, JUL 22 20215:19 PM EDTUPDATED 4 HOURS AGO

Rich Mendez@RICHMENDEZCNBC
SHAREShare Article via FacebookShare Article via TwitterShare Article via LinkedInShare Article via Email
KEY POINTS

The delta Covid variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases seen by experts.
Currently, the more infectious strain makes up more than 83% of sequenced cases in the U.S.
97% of people admitted to hospitals with Covid symptoms are unvaccinated.






Rochelle Walensky, Director of the CDC
Source: CDC | YouTube
The delta Covid variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases ever seen by scientists, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Thursday.
The variant is highly contagious, largely because people infected with the delta strain can carry up to 1,000 times more virus in their nasal passages than those infected with the original strain, according to new data.

“The delta variant is more aggressive and much more transmissible than previously circulating strains,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky told reporters at a briefing Thursday. “It is one of the most infectious respiratory viruses we know of, and that I have seen in my 20-year career.”
WATCH NOW
VIDEO03:48
We don’t need a federal mask mandate, says Brown’s Dr. Ashish Jah

The delta variant has spread quickly through the U.S., accounting for more than 83% of sequenced cases in the U.S. right now, up from 50% the week of July 3.
The seven-day average of new cases is up about 53% from last week, currently at 37,674 new cases per day. Hospitalizations are up 32% from last week at about 3,500 per day and deaths have also increased 19% in the same time frame to about 240 per day.





Chart shows current data on Covid-19 in the United States.
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
“This virus has no incentive to let up, and it remains in search of the next vulnerable person to infect,” Walensky said.
The virus is ripping through U.S. counties with low vaccination rates, while counties with high vaccination rates are seeing lower rates of new cases.

*CNBC Health & Science*
Read CNBC’s latest global coverage of the Covid pandemic:
CDC group weighs Covid booster shots for immunocompromised people
CDC says benefits of J&J Covid vaccine still outweigh risks after reports of rare neurological disorder
Europe’s travel industry is on a knife edge as Covid surges, again 
Fauci says vaccinated people ‘might want to consider’ wearing masks indoors
Local officials across U.S. are starting to reimpose Covid mask rules 
Three states, Florida, Texas and Missouri, with low vaccination rates accounted for 40% of all new cases nationwide, White House Covid czar Jeff Zients said. Florida alone accounted for 1 in 5 of all new cases in the U.S. for the second week in a row.
In hospitals around the country, 97% of people admitted with Covid symptoms are unvaccinated, and 99.5% of all Covid deaths are also among the unvaccinated.
In the past week, the five states with the highest case counts had higher rates of people getting newly vaccinated compared with the national average.
“We are at yet another pivotal moment in this pandemic, with cases rising again and some hospitals reaching their capacity in some areas, we need to come together as one nation,” Walensky said.




MORE FROM CNBC
‘I think people are underestimating how bad this is going to get’: Dr. Ashish Jha on the delta variant
Fauci says vaccinated people ‘might want to consider’ wearing masks indoors as delta variant surges in U.S.
GM forced to halt most large pickup truck production due to chip shortage
Dr. Scott Gottlieb says U.S. is ‘vastly underestimating’ level of Covid delta spread
Dr. Vin Gupta encourages J&J vaccine recipients to get a Pfizer or Moderna booster
WHO chief warns that the world is going into the ‘early stages of another wave’



​*HEALTH AND SCIENCE*
*Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says*
PUBLISHED THU, JUL 22 20215:19 PM EDTUPDATED 4 HOURS AGO

Rich Mendez@RICHMENDEZCNBC​SHAREShare Article via FacebookShare Article via TwitterShare Article via LinkedInShare Article via Email
*KEY POINTS*

The delta Covid variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases seen by experts.
Currently, the more infectious strain makes up more than 83% of sequenced cases in the U.S.
97% of people admitted to hospitals with Covid symptoms are unvaccinated.





Rochelle Walensky, Director of the CDC
_Source: CDC | YouTube_
The delta Covid variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases ever seen by scientists, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Thursday.
The variant is highly contagious, largely because people infected with the delta strain can carry up to 1,000 times more virus in their nasal passages than those infected with the original strain, according to new data.

“The delta variant is more aggressive and much more transmissible than previously circulating strains,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky told reporters at a briefing Thursday. “It is one of the most infectious respiratory viruses we know of, and that I have seen in my 20-year career.”
[COLOR=rgba(7, 29, 57, 0)]*WATCH NOW*​
*VIDEO*[COLOR=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.8)]03:48[/COLOR]
*We don’t need a federal mask mandate, says Brown’s Dr. Ashish Jah*

The delta variant has spread quickly through the U.S., accounting for more than 83% of sequenced cases in the U.S. right now, up from 50% the week of July 3.
The seven-day average of new cases is up about 53% from last week, currently at 37,674 new cases per day. Hospitalizations are up 32% from last week at about 3,500 per day and deaths have also increased 19% in the same time frame to about 240 per day.




Chart shows current data on Covid-19 in the United States.
_Centers for Disease Control and Prevention_
“This virus has no incentive to let up, and it remains in search of the next vulnerable person to infect,” Walensky said.
The virus is ripping through U.S. counties with low vaccination rates, while counties with high vaccination rates are seeing lower rates of new cases.
​*CNBC Health & Science*

Read CNBC’s latest global coverage of the Covid pandemic:
CDC group weighs Covid booster shots for immunocompromised people
CDC says benefits of J&J Covid vaccine still outweigh risks after reports of rare neurological disorder
Europe’s travel industry is on a knife edge as Covid surges, again 
Fauci says vaccinated people ‘might want to consider’ wearing masks indoors
Local officials across U.S. are starting to reimpose Covid mask rules ​Three states, Florida, Texas and Missouri, with low vaccination rates accounted for 40% of all new cases nationwide, White House Covid czar Jeff Zients said. Florida alone accounted for 1 in 5 of all new cases in the U.S. for the second week in a row.
In hospitals around the country, 97% of people admitted with Covid symptoms are unvaccinated, and 99.5% of all Covid deaths are also among the unvaccinated.
In the past week, the five states with the highest case counts had higher rates of people getting newly vaccinated compared with the national average.
“We are at yet another pivotal moment in this pandemic, with cases rising again and some hospitals reaching their capacity in some areas, we need to come together as one nation,” Walensky said.
*TRENDING NOW*



Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says


Another 2.2 million stimulus checks have gone out. Here’s who received the payments


‘I think people are underestimating how bad this is going to get’: Dr. Ashish Jha on the delta variant


Psychotherapist says parents of mentally strong kids always do these 3 things when giving praise


Virgin Galactic flight test director Mark Stucky, who led first spaceflight, departs from company


*
*

*
FROM THE WEB*
​*Non-Hodgkin’s Lymphoma or CLL? - Was Roundup Weed Killer Used?**National Injury Bureau**Sign Up*

​​*The Huge Electric Vehicle Story Everyone’s Missing**Empire Financial Research*

​​*Warren Buffett Says Gov’t Will Soon Come After You—Here’s Why**Stansberry Research*

​ ​*by Taboola *​[/COLOR]


----------

